# Christianity, Homosexuality, and the New Covenant



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Many people in favor of gay marriage claim that homosexuality is not addressed _directly _by Jesus in the New Testament. So why is it still a sin? If you have never read the Bible, here is an explanation:

The Old Testament has many "contracts" with man. These are known as covenants. Some are permanent, but others are listed as temporary. It's the Old Covenant in the Old Testament that was fulfilled by Jesus in the New Testament. The Old Covenant consists of the *civil/ceremonial* laws of the Jews. However, civil/ceremonial laws are *very different* from the *moral* laws in the Old Testament.

Examples of the civil or ceremonial laws might include this: Things like sacrificing lambs on Passover, it means they can't be eating pork or shellfish. Most of these civil or ceremonial laws are in the book of Exodus and Leviticus. 

It is the moral laws, such as the 10 commandments and all other moral laws throughout the Old Testament that are still very, very, very intact to this day. These moral laws include murder, adultery, *sexual immorality*, theft, false testimony, slander. 

So, The reason why homosexuality in the Bible is still a sin is because the moral laws are still intact from the Old Testament. In addition to just the Old Testament, Jesus and Peter also preached against sexual immorality as a whole. Notice the root word of immorality is moral. That means that nothing I said is being taken out of context to support a messed-up "narrative".


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2017)

i jerked off to your mom last night, is that a sin?

@mr sunshine 
@Big_Lou 
@Heil Tweetler


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i jerked off to your mom last night, is that a sin?
> 
> @mr sunshine
> @Big_Lou
> @Heil Tweetler


I beat off to that pic of him WITH his mom.

This one's gonna be _fun_.....this kid's got it alllllll figured out......


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I beat off to that pic of him WITH his mom.
> 
> This one's gonna be _fun_.....this kid's got it alllllll figured out......


tonight i plan on jerking off to his gf. so basically i will have gotten farther with his GF than he has.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Many people in favor of gay marriage claim that homosexuality is not addressed _directly _by Jesus in the New Testament. So why is it still a sin? If you have never read the Bible, here is an explanation:
> 
> The Old Testament has many "contracts" with man. These are known as covenants. Some are permanent, but others are listed as temporary. It's the Old Covenant in the Old Testament that was fulfilled by Jesus in the New Testament. The Old Covenant consists of the *civil/ceremonial* laws of the Jews. However, civil/ceremonial laws are *very different* from the *moral* laws in the Old Testament.
> 
> ...


 J̶a̶c̶k̶a̶s̶s̶ Twink, an "explanation" is not the same as a juvvy imbecile's diaper load of creation museum crap.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 26, 2017)

I've gotten over the mom, I've been stroking it to that twink standing next to her.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

classy...


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've gotten over the mom, I've been stroking it to that twink standing next to her.


Same here. I 'image searched' that twink, and *this* is the first thing that appeared:


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> classy...


Do you have pics of your garden?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Many people in favor of gay marriage claim that homosexuality is not addressed _directly _by Jesus in the New Testament. So why is it still a sin? If you have never read the Bible, here is an explanation:
> 
> The Old Testament has many "contracts" with man. These are known as covenants. Some are permanent, but others are listed as temporary. It's the Old Covenant in the Old Testament that was fulfilled by Jesus in the New Testament. The Old Covenant consists of the *civil/ceremonial* laws of the Jews. However, civil/ceremonial laws are *very different* from the *moral* laws in the Old Testament.
> 
> ...



dude, back away from the bong and the bible

still love it when people try to quote from a book of morality tails that is still not even complete....


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Do you have pics of your garden?


Why? Is it cause these dirtbags are digging up my name?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Why? Is it cause these dirtbags are digging up my name?


umm dirtbag? who?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Why? Is it cause these dirtbags are digging up my name?


He wants to see it.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> umm dirtbag? who?


Not you, Mr Sunshine Uncle Buck Heli tweeter and Big Lou all found my mom and jack off to her pictures. Then they politely let me know what they did. And they call ME the immature 19 year old


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Not you, Mr Sunshine Uncle Buck Heli tweeter and Big Lou all found my mom and jack off to her pictures. Then they politely let me know what they did.


Thank you.
((( check out sig )))


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Thank you.
> ((( check out sig )))


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I've gotten over the mom, I've been stroking it to that twink standing next to her.


Twink you say?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Not you, Mr Sunshine Uncle Buck Heli tweeter and Big Lou all found my mom and jack off to her pictures. Then they politely let me know what they did.


You make it sound worse then it really is..


I'm sure your mom would be flattered to know that someone in their 20s is masterbating to pictures of her.
I'm not some old wrinkled up creeper, I'm a young man with a tight ball sack.




Have you showed your gf your dick yet?


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You make it seem worse then it really is..
> 
> 
> I'm sure your mom would be flattered to know that someone in their 20s is masterbating to pictures of her.
> I'm not some old wrinkled up creeper, I'm a young man with a tight ball sack.


Yeah, I just don't get it. I'd be flattered if you were jerkin' your gherkin' to a pic of me.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Why? Is it cause these dirtbags are digging up my name?


For being a ludicrous J̶a̶c̶k̶a̶s̶s̶ twink, Christ would shove his garden boot up your manpussy Eli.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 26, 2017)

Blue Wizard said:


> Yeah, I just don't get it. I'd be flattered if you were jerkin' your gherkin' to a pic of me.


*dont sell yourself short, lets take a gander*


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> *dont sell yourself short, lets take a gander*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2017)

5 tar thread. would read again. would recommend to friends and family.


----------



## PCXV (Apr 26, 2017)

Where did you get that explanation OP? Denomination? It doesn't seem like too much a stretch from the doctrines.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Why? Is it cause these dirtbags are digging up my name?





mr sunshine said:


> He wants to see it.



Just wanted to see your grow


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

There is no such thing as sin. Everything in existence is a facet of God. Everything with a consciousness is a facet of God experiencing itself subjectively. You should look into Nondualism. Something like Advaita or Buddhism. That's what the truth is, and what your Christ was teaching.

The point of life is to realize that you are God, balance your karmic debt, and achieve Moksha/Nirvana, releasing yourself from Samsara.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Where did you get that explanation OP? Denomination? It doesn't seem like too much a stretch from the doctrines.


Careful - he's easy to seduce....


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Many people in favor of gay marriage claim that homosexuality is not addressed _directly _by Jesus in the New Testament. So why is it still a sin? If you have never read the Bible, here is an explanation:
> 
> The Old Testament has many "contracts" with man. These are known as covenants. Some are permanent, but others are listed as temporary. It's the Old Covenant in the Old Testament that was fulfilled by Jesus in the New Testament. The Old Covenant consists of the *civil/ceremonial* laws of the Jews. However, civil/ceremonial laws are *very different* from the *moral* laws in the Old Testament.
> 
> ...


Explain why homosexuality is immoral so I have a reason before punching you in the throat.

"Cast the first stone," as it were.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Just wanted to see your grow


Yes, I have pics! They're on my other thread. It's the only other thread I've made on here.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There is no such thing as sin. Everything in existence is a facet of God. Everything with a consciousness is a facet of God experiencing itself subjectively. You should look into Nondualism. Something like Advaita or Buddhism. That's what the truth is, and what your Christ was teaching.
> 
> The point of life is to realize that you are God, balance your karmic debt, and achieve Moksha/Nirvana, releasing yourself from Samsara.


Christ didn't teach nondualism. That's Buddhism as what you were saying..

Christ taught that God was the only way to heaven through Christ. Man is inherently evil and is wired to rebel against God since the fall of man in Genesis. Therfore, since God is only good and holy, and man is not, we are not God. Can you cite any Biblical evidence otherwise?


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Careful - he's easy to seduce....
> 
> View attachment 3931778


That gay stuff is revolting and annoying. Do you have anything better to do?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Christ didn't teach nondualism. He taught that God was the only way to heaven through Christ. Man is inherently evil and is wired to rebel against God since the fall of man in Genesis. Therfore, since God is only good and holy, and man is not, we are not God. Can you cite any Biblical evidence otherwise?


You do realize most of the Bible was stolen directly from the Upanishads, Quran, and the Torah, right? 

Another inbred Christian devotee. So sad.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> That gay stuff is revolting and annoying. Do you have anything better to do?


You know what's revolting and annoying? A self-righteous Christian reinterpreting his own doctrine and completely missing the point that we were all intended to love each other and not judge and condemn each other. You are a piss poor Christian by the standard of your own religion and should kill yourself.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Yes, I have pics! They're on my other thread. It's the only other thread I've made on here.





Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Christ didn't teach nondualism. That's Buddhism as what you were saying..
> 
> Christ taught that God was the only way to heaven through Christ. Man is inherently evil and is wired to rebel against God since the fall of man in Genesis. Therfore, since God is only good and holy, and man is not, we are not God. Can you cite any Biblical evidence otherwise?





Green Bud Smurfy said:


> *That gay stuff is revolting* and annoying. Do you have anything better to do?




Thank you for continuing to post.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You do realize most of the Bible was stolen directly from the Upanishads, Quran, and the Torah, right?
> 
> Another inbred Christian devotee. So sad.


Are you serious? Quran wasn't written until 100's of years AFTER the Bible.

Torah is the Old Testament, and an essential part of Christianity. Duhh

Upanishads? Can you show me where _exactly?_


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You do realize most of the Bible was stolen directly from the Upanishads, Quran, and the Torah, right?
> 
> Another inbred Christian devotee. So sad.





Olive Drab Green said:


> You know what's revolting and annoying? A self-righteous Christian reinterpreting his own doctrine and completely missing the point that we were all intended to love each other and not judge and condemn each other.


Shhhh, shhhhh....don't scare the kid away....I'm trying to get some action here ffs...


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You know what's revolting and annoying? A self-righteous Christian reinterpreting his own doctrine and completely missing the point that we were all intended to love each other and not judge and condemn each other.


Don't hate the person, hate the sin!

Just because I disagree with homosexuality doesn't mean I hate gay people. That's you shoving words in my mouth


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Are you serious? Quran wasn't written until 100's of years AFTER the Bible.
> 
> Torah is the Old Testament, and an essential part of Christianity. Duhh
> 
> Upanishads? Can you show me where _exactly?_


How about you read them yourself? I can't educate an invalid.

I'll admit wrong on the Quran thing, though. Fair. The rest is true.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Don't hate the person, hate the sin!
> 
> Just because I disagree with homosexuality doesn't mean I hate *gay people.* That's you *shoving* words *in my mouth*


No we're talking, Eli....go on....


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 26, 2017)

The only real sins is hate or malice as i see it.... love is love no matter whom its between. I used to be ultra conservative on this topic, then was befriended by a homosexual couple in a dark chapter of my life, i dont know how i wudda got through that year or two without em. And in begining i liked them as people but disagreed with their lifestyle (we called it love the sinner hate the sin) but as i got to know them and seen how genuine their love and care was for the other i came to realize love that genuine and sincere could not be "bad". No Loving Creator could frown on that, and i was a changed man. 

I even received the honor of "officiating" their commitment ceremony before marriage was made legal for them. I proudly held that well worn bible in my hand while doing it, the one that in immaturity I had thought was a list of rules and regs before i understood it as one of many sacred books people use to relate to the Almighty reguardless of the name they refer to Her as. Now i understand it as a story over time of peoples evolving understanding of God. We must remember the story didnt stop 2000 years ago, the story continues.

Dont sweat the details, love people...


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> How about you read them yourself? I can't educate an invalid.


How about you read the Bible yourself before you say that Christ taught that man is supposed to find that he is God himself?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Don't hate the person, hate the sin!
> 
> Just because I disagree with homosexuality doesn't mean I hate gay people. That's you shoving words in my mouth


Don't hate at all. Did your God teach you to hate?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> How about you read the Bible yourself before you say that Christ taught that man is supposed to find that he is God himself?


Christ did. Christ found God within himself, which we all can, because she's there and she's black.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Christ did. Christ found God within himself, which we all can, because she's there and she's black.


Correct.

Christ is the only being who was both fully man and fully God. Since he was the only perfect person in history, he gives us a point of reference to do good. This is the "son" part of the holy trinity.

Man can harness the power of the Holy Spirit, which is God's power within all of us. But that doesn't mean that we are God in itself.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Christ is the only being who was both fully man and fully God. Since he was the only perfect person in history, he gives us a point of reference to do good. This is the "son" part of the holy trinity.
> 
> Man can harness the power of the Holy Spirit, which is God's power within all of us. But that doesn't mean that we are God in itself.


I am Christ. And you're the Devil incarnate.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> How about you read the Bible yourself before you say that Christ taught that man is supposed to find that he is God himself?





Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Christ is the only being who was both fully man and fully God. Since he was the only perfect person in history, he gives us a point of reference to do good. This is the "son" part of the holy trinity.
> 
> Man can harness the power of the Holy Spirit, which is God's power within all of us. But that doesn't mean that we are God in itself.


Keep going....I'm almost there.....

You might enjoy this paperback:


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

It's people like you that cause the suffering of innocent people in this world. I'd accept my karmic debt and cull every single one of you if it meant that people would be liberated from your persecution and condemnation. 

"He who sows the wind shall reap the whirlwind." If you feed hate, you will receive greater hate.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I am Christ. And you're the Devil incarnate.


I don't know what that's all about bub, sounds like a distraction from a productive conversation.. Unlike Big Lou jacking off in his basement producing absolutely no relevant info. 

This explains the Holy Spirit quite well, and is only 25 minutes







Olive Drab Green said:


> It's people like you that cause the suffering of innocent people in this world. I'd accept my karmic debt and cull every single one of you if it meant that people would be liberated from your persecution and condemnation.
> 
> "He who sows the wind shall reap the whirlwind." If you feed hate, you will receive greater hate.


You guys are the one calling names AKA hate! I hate SIN!

not the sinner


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It's people like you that cause the suffering of innocent people in this world. I'd accept my karmic debt and cull every single one of you if it meant that people would be liberated from your persecution and condemnation.
> 
> "He who sows the wind shall reap the whirlwind." If you feed hate, you will receive greater hate.


It is a poison. A deep rooted poison. This kid's a naive/sexually repressed dipshit, though, so there's always hope.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Unlike Big Lou jacking off in his basement


Heyyyyy now; I'm a grownass man, I do my jacking off ANYwhere I choose.
(Basement included. Especially when it's got a dank, musty pussy smell and the pipes are dribbling warm water.)


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> View attachment 3931812


Mom looks a lot like comedian Emo Philips...



Probably why I came so hard.


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Correct.
> 
> Christ is the only being who was both fully man and fully God. Since he was the only perfect person in history, he gives us a point of reference to do good. This is the "son" part of the holy trinity.
> 
> Man can harness the power of the Holy Spirit, which is God's power within all of us. But that doesn't mean that we are God in itself.


Smurfy,

I once thought very much like you, honest. I mean this sincerely;

I consider myself Christian but today that means to me tgat the Christian Narrative is how I relate to the Creator just like my Islamic friends relate to the Almighty through the teachings of Mohamed, and etc for all other faiths.

Pray, meditate, think and reason, it is only a small percentage of this world that thinks like you do and i did, even those reading the same scriptures. If God was so worried about the details of human behavior why were we only given this 3lb pile of mush in our skulls to figure it out precisely accuratly a moral code in a collection books (which is what the Bible is) written by dozens of human writers written over centuries in multiple different cultures or risk eternal damnation? Why were we all wired to think different, see things different etc if precision accuracy in interpretation of it were necessary? If that were so, that was a malicious act from the Creator towards us. Why would a Diety be offended by non malicious behavior of any type? Why would it bother Him?

When i became a parent my perspective devoloped more, each child is different than the other and thats so beautiful that they are. Understood as a Parental Creator one can easily beleive Yahwey would feel the same way.

I also want you to think about how Christians (could happen in other faiths as well) sometimes become so focused on "The Book" they miss the story in the book. I feel many Conservative Christians sometimes come dangerously close and sometimes cross the line and end up worshipping the Book itself... Our faith existed before the Roman Catholic Bishops at the Council of Ladocia recognised the 26 books of Christian Scripture (all of current NT besides revelation)...

Strive to rid yourself of all malice and hate, as God is Love...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Isn't fucking your sister/mother sexually immoral? You should probably go ask your God forgiveness. And by that, I mean get fucked by your priest, pastor, or preacher in the Parsonage.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Christ didn't teach nondualism. That's Buddhism as what you were saying..
> 
> Christ taught that God was the only way to heaven through Christ. Man is inherently evil and is wired to rebel against God since the fall of man in Genesis. Therfore, since God is only good and holy, and man is not, we are not God. Can you cite any Biblical evidence otherwise?


 if man is made in the image of god, and some people are gay, doesn't that mean that part of god is gay?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2017)

racerboy71 said:


> if man is made in the image of god, and some people are gay, doesn't that mean that part of god is gay?


only his dick. and maybe his mouth.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> only his dick. and maybe his mouth.


This kid has no dick.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2017)

How did I miss this


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> How did I miss this


your eyes were watering because you were gagging on dick?

i dunno


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

srh88 said:


> How did I miss this


Because you aren't wearing my glasses. And Buck's a bloodhound for this shit.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> your eyes were watering because you were gagging on dick?
> 
> i dunno


My gag reflex is weak! Just like Eli's mom


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

I'd like to also point out to this guy/shitbag that Hosea 8:7 illustrates the concept of Samsara/The Karmic Cycle.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Yes, I have pics! They're on my other thread. It's the only other thread I've made on here.


What's your opinion on growing weed? 

I see you speaking about the bible and was curious about your grow, you know the whole ((obey the laws of the land thing)).....or are you just taking bits and pieces for convenience?

Might wana check what the Feds think about da weeds before you act like you live by the bible and are holier than thou.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What's your opinion on growing weed?
> 
> I see you speaking about the bible and was curious about your grow, you know the whole ((obey the laws of the land thing)).....or are you just taking bits and pieces for convenience?
> 
> Might wana check what the Feds think about da weeds before you act like you live by the bible and are holier than thou.


I'm paraphrasing, but wasn't it "Every seed-bearing plant on Earth I give to thee?" GeneSeuss 1:29?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 26, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Mom looks a lot like comedian Emo Philips...
> 
> View attachment 3931814
> 
> Probably why I came so hard.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm paraphrasing, but wasn't it "Every seed-bearing plant on Earth I give to thee?" GeneSeuss 1:29?


I figured that would be his response ....I went to a Christian school because I was to smart for the public school system ((or something like that)).....I remember being told to obey the laws of the land by many different preachers/teachers .....kinda contradicts itself

Plus---most devout church goers will argue that weed is a devil plant....pretty sure it was an apple that caused the biggest issue ((shrugg))


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 26, 2017)

Just my two pennies folks but I feel it is better to kindly show people that feel this way how freeing being broadminded is. I was one of "those people" at one time myself. People can and do change, i am so glad I did, and we are better off showing them tne way towards "enlightenment" kindly and using the reasoning we came to see, or always saw for some than lashing out in anger... 

The social pressure to accept what he has is huge, and often time one is surrounded i it like weed is surrounded by a zigzag in a joint. It can take some time to "see the light"

I undefstand the frustration though too... But we have a much better chance leading them to the freedom of an open mind and heart through reasoning and insights we have come to understand, or always understood for some than through anger...


Yea i know if yawl read my political posts this probably makes me a hypocrite, i guess this one struck me though as one where the person is kind of fishing for some understanding.. almost asking us to help them understand differently. i could be wrong, but thats how it struck me and why i felt the peaceful approach was the right angle in this thread.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Huckster79 said:


> Smurfy,
> 
> I once thought very much like you, honest. I mean this sincerely;
> 
> ...


I appreciate your real response, there is a lot of material there. I'll try to address some of them, but I think you fall short on several Christian doctrines.

Let's start with " If God was so worried about the details of human behavior why were we only given this 3lb pile of mush in our skulls to figure it out precisely accuratly a moral code in a collection books (which is what the Bible is)":

That doesn't mean that we shouldn't _try _to study the Bible to the best of our abilities. Since God originally created us in his image and the Holy Spirit resides in us to this day, and also gave us dominion over all the plants and animals, it clearly implies that we are fully capable with our superior intelligence to understand the Bible. Throughout the Bible, you will see that the Christian is supposed to seek God, what is good, etc.

You unbiblical ideas on rewriting God's word is shown in your question of "Why would a Diety be offended by non malicious behavior of any type? Why would it bother Him?". That only confirms your carnal perspective of Christianity. You can't pick and choose what parts to obey. One of the most important parts of Christianity is to let go of what your prior self and to put complete trust in God and his word.

Next, you attempt to make a claim that Islam, in the Christian perspective, is a valid religion. In the Christian perspective, any other religion is inherently false. False religions point straight to hell, and that comes straight from the Bible. Man does not have the moral right to rewrite God's law in favor of his "feelings" of acceptance. In addition I'm wondering what you have to say about Muhammed beheading gays?



racerboy71 said:


> if man is made in the image of god, and some people are gay, doesn't that mean that part of god is gay?


Adam and Eve were made in the image of God, but please read the 2nd and 3rd chapters of the Bible, which literally are the first few pages of almost any Bible. Mankind fell when Eve ate from the tree of knowledge. So no, the modern man doesn't _naturally _follow the image of God and therefore God is not gay. Also, he clearly defines marriage in that a man and woman join together in one flesh. Never in the Bible do you see a homosexual couple praised.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Huckster79 said:


> Just my two pennies folks but I feel it is better to kindly show people that feel this way how freeing being broadminded is. I was one of "those people" at one time myself. People can and do change, i am so glad I did, and we are better off showing them tne way towards "enlightenment" kindly and using the reasoning we came to see, or always saw for some than lashing out in anger...
> 
> The social pressure to accept what he has is huge, and often time one is surrounded i it like weed is surrounded by a zigzag in a joint. It can take some time to "see the light"
> 
> ...


I don't hate the kid. I'm just thoroughly disgusted with him. I don't hate Christians generally, and appreciate your perspective as a true Christian.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

So you grow rite?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2017)

Was God a product of incest? We are made in his image after all. 
You can't believe in Adam & Eve then condemn incest. It is logically inconsistent.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was God a product of incest? We are made in his image after all.
> You can't believe in Adam & Eve then condemn incest. It is logically inconsistent.


Better question: If God is omnipotent, and what separates man from angel is free choice, how could an angel like Lucifer defy God without being given free will? And why would God, in "His" omnipotence and omniscience, create the Defiler of Man knowing his eventual destiny? And why's lobster a sin if it tastes so fucking good?


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 26, 2017)

We should try to understand, i still do. I have studied much both in college, training sessions to become clergy and unofficially. However every person finds a different conclusion studying same material. Thats not wrong thats the beauty of humanity to see so many different angles. 

I assume you are not of Roman Catholic or Orthodox beleif, i may then ask you where is the list of what books are biblical and what ones arent, please refrain from using circular reasoning. Whos earthly authority can say what is canon and what is not? As any scholarly understanding of Scripture would concur never did a King James Version fall from heaven leather bound... 

Yes we were blessed with superior intellect, and that we all are using and still arrive at different conclusions or understanding of "the truth". Diversity is part of the beauty God created mankind in. 

I do not agree with Conservative Islam take on homosexuality. They too are a people on a journey as we all our. You say that any other religion must be false from Christian Perspective. You have proven my point; from your Christian Perspective it is so, but not mine, nor the official doctrine of the Church I attend; and the one i attend is no fringe small group within Christianity. Are you to say we are not Christian because we understand the texts differently than you? 

For as many Christians as have lived cumulatively since the original gang there are that many different understandings of christianity... 

Christ repeatedly rebuked the confident religious folks who knew every "right" answer chapter and verse of the Torah to instead point out the intentions of the heart is what mattered most.... if he came today for a visit (speaking hypothetically not doctrinally) do you think he would be any different? Do you think he would call James Dobson, pat Robbertson, Swaggart and tell them great job on teaching the masses to love your neighbor as yourself? I myself beleive he would rebuke the self rightous the ones who thought they had it all figured out, pegged, nailed to a tee. My guess is he would again rebuke them then go hang with some prostitutes and tax collectors...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

I was raised Roman Catholic. Baptism, Communion, Penance, the whole bit. I just don't believe in fear and love being one and the same. I don't believe Christ is my salvation in the sense that I should pray to him as a deity, but I believe that he embodied the love of God that we should all strive to embody. I am now an Advaitin. And most people don't realize, but Christ is, in fact, respected in Hinduism as having attained Moksha; he ascended his own confused humanity and became God, which we all are supposed to do, through love and devotion to the Soul, the fragment of God beyond the Human Ego. Buddhists also recognize that he attained Buddhahood.


----------



## Huckster79 (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't hate the kid. I'm just thoroughly disgusted with him. I don't hate Christians generally, and appreciate your perspective as a true Christian.


I undersatand. Im probably more sympathetic because this was me at one time, to a tee. Its almost earie as all of his logic and undefstanding was damn near carbon copy to me of a couple decades ago...


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What's your opinion on growing weed?
> 
> I see you speaking about the bible and was curious about your grow, you know the whole ((obey the laws of the land thing)).....or are you just taking bits and pieces for convenience?
> 
> Might wana check what the Feds think about da weeds before you act like you live by the bible and are holier than thou.


Sure. You make a great point here, and I will try to explain. I grow and occasionally smoke weed, and the Bible says to both obey your government's law AND not to be a drunkard.

Let's start with morality of smoking weed by itself (not it's legality). Sure, *Genesis 1:29 *states that God gave us every seed bearing fruit for our consumption. But, that doesn't mean that all the plants he made are good for use. The cocaine plant or the opiate plant are two things I wouldn't ever touch, for example. Poisonous plants as well; stay away from those! I don't use *[URL='http://biblehub.com/genesis/1-29.htm']Genesis 1:29* as an excuse to smoke weed. 

I think it should really only be used as medicine or a way to become closer to God. Because it gives you a different perspective, I think consuming weed and reading the Bible and/or prayer can give a unique experience with God. Sometimes, that experience can make you closer! I have come to several religious conclusions while under the influence of weed. For example, I came to the conclusion that I was a bit of legalist and needed to be more focused on the holiness of God while high on weed. I am not someone who smokes weed to make trash reality TV more interesting or just to kill time. 

God has no commandments against medicine in itself, so I don't have a problem with using marijuana for insomnia (which I suffer from - haven't slept more than 5 hours in a night since I was about 16). I also used it for pain, which was almost always after playing football. I was an undersized player at 5-8 150 pounds and played both offense, special teams and defense so I would get pretty banged up by the end of game and stiff as heck later at night! I don't have pain/soreness anymore being a younger guy though. 
[/URL]
The main argument most Christians have against weed is that they believe it makes the consumer more susceptible to sins such as lust, gluttony, etc. They often equate weed with alcohol, and I don't think it's a fair argument. The two are very different drugs.

Now, about God's command to follow the law. It's important to note that Jesus lived under a very oppressive Roman government. Romans 13:1 states that “Everyone must submit himself to the governing authorities". I am in a legal state, and my plants are grown in a legal location. However, it is illegal federally as you point out!

So because weed is illegal federally, that might appear to be a sin. Upon further examination, we see that there _are _circumstances when the Christian is allowed to break the law. The ONLY case where this is allowed is when God's law interferes with the government's law! So, I justify growing weed because I am growing medicine (w/in God's law), it does NOT make the consumer more likely to cave into lust or gluttony (at least for me - and they are common misconceptions), and weed only provides a lubricating effect on the mind that can actually bring the user closer to God in some circumstances (though you shouldn't RELY on it - the blood of Jesus is all the believer needs). This lubricating effect is in the Bible when Jesus turns water into wine at a wedding to celebrate.

Another argument for weed and respecting the illegality. Almost all of Jesus' apostles ended up dying in prison for preaching the word of the Gospel, which was against Roman law. Essentially, Acts 5:27-29 teaches that it is okay for a Christian to break the government's law if it is in contradiction to God's commands! Because I grow for medical use and for medical patients, I really think it is okay for me to grow weed! I also trust that the consumer will not use it in a way to rebel against God, but that is not up to me. For example, I could use guns to break God's laws and kill someone, or I could use guns in a moral way for hunting and also home defense. Weed can go both ways just like guns, alcohol, and many other things.

Marijuana is actually an ingredient in the Holy Annointing Oil of the Old Testament. Jesus himself used it! This is archaelogically supported by many scientists - NOT an empty claim.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Huckster79 said:


> I undersatand. Im probably more sympathetic because this was me at one time, to a tee. Its almost earie as all of his logic and undefstanding was damn near carbon copy to me of a couple decades ago...


I'm not trying to brake his belief/will at all .....he just needs to realize coming into a pot forum and damming homosexuals isn't the best method to get his point a crossed.....I grew up under a church pue and sadly some of the worst people I ever encountered in my life were sitting on those same pues.....I also met great people that didn't judge((very few)).....there's a time and place for everything and this isn't it .......he's making more enemies than friends with his approach of being holier than thou......I respect everyone no matter there sexual preferences or religious beliefs .....he should go try a bible forum or maybe read the whole bible instead of grabbing bits and pieces that work for him.....I don't think he realizes just because he's on a pot forum, doesn't mean were a bunch of dumb stoners ((quite the contrary)) we may give no fucks while were here ....but I've met some of the smartest people in all aspects((including religion)) on Riu.....I see him as a hypocrite who needs to quit judging and get the whole story before he does so.......he's to young to even know what life's about.

I vote he goes to a Bible forum and shares his findings with them. But, also shares the fact that he grows this plant we all love here. I'd bet my strongest testicle he'd be in for a surprise......HYPOCRITE


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> View attachment 3931845
> 
> 
> So you grow rite?


I'm glad you brought that up, I just refreshed and saw that. I used that specific line in my response.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I'm not trying to brake his belief/will at all .....he just needs to realize coming into a pot forum and damming homosexuals isn't the best method to get his point a crossed.....I grew up under a church pue and sadly some of the worst people I ever encountered in my life were sitting on those same pues.....I also met great people that didn't judge((very few)).....there's a time and place for everything and this isn't it .......he's making more enemies than friends with his approach of being holier than thou......I respect everyone no matter there sexual preferences or religious beliefs .....he should go try a bible forum or maybe read the whole bible instead of grabbing bits and pieces that work for him.....I don't think he realizes just because he's on a pot forum, doesn't mean were a bunch of dumb stoners ((quite the contrary)) we may give no fucks while were here ....but I've met some of the smartest people in all aspects((including religion)) on Riu.....I see him as a hypocrite who needs to quit judging and get the whole story before he does so.......he's to young to even know what life's about.
> 
> I vote he goes to a Bible forum and shares his findings with them. But, also shares the fact that he grows this plant we all love here. I'd bet my strongest testicle he'd be in for a surprise......HYPOCRITE


I'm not "holier than thou". All men are equally evil and sinners in nature, including myself. Don't say "too young" when we are discussing the Bible and you guys don't even understand the Bible as well as I do.

Also, don't judge the entire religion just because it has bad followers. Judge the religion for it's message. The God in the Bible is perfect in nature, and just because there are self-righteous legalist Christians out there doesn't mean that God himself or Christianity itself is a bad thing.

This thread is in the spiritual section, which my thread certainly falls within.

I don't believe in recreational weed, by the way. Only medical and for spiritual purposes. Most Christians hate weed because it's "harmful to the body" (not really) and similar to promoting sin like alcohol does. Neither is true.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I'm not "holier than thou". All men are equally evil and sinners in nature, including myself. Don't say "too young" when we are discussing the Bible and you guys don't even understand the Bible as well as I do.
> 
> Also, don't judge the entire religion just because it has bad followers. Judge the religion for it's message. The God in the Bible is perfect in nature, and just because there are self-righteous legalist Christians out there doesn't mean that God himself or Christianity itself is a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Weed isn't harmful to the body. In fact, it heals the body. And you do not understand the Bible at all, let alone better than anyone here, as it's clear you, like many ignorant people who claim to be Christians, ignore the key points of the doctrine and religion you claim to believe in. You know your misinterpretation of the Bible, but not the true word of God.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I appreciate your real response, there is a lot of material there. I'll try to address some of them, but I think you fall short on several Christian doctrines.
> 
> Let's start with " If God was so worried about the details of human behavior why were we only given this 3lb pile of mush in our skulls to figure it out precisely accuratly a moral code in a collection books (which is what the Bible is)":
> 
> ...


Your understanding of scripture is as hobbled as your communication skills, your imagination and your intellect. Youre a disgrace to true christians. Christ would put his foot up your idiot ass if he had a minute. He doesnt want anymore grovelling morons speaking for him.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I'm not "holier than thou". All men are equally evil and sinners in nature, including myself. Don't say "too young" when we are discussing the Bible and you guys don't even understand the Bible as well as I do.
> 
> Also, don't judge the entire religion just because it has bad followers. Judge the religion for it's message. The God in the Bible is perfect in nature, and just because there are self-righteous legalist Christians out there doesn't mean that God himself or Christianity itself is a bad thing.
> 
> ...


So most Christians hate weed ....first bit of sense I've heard....well the ones who hate weed are the same ones who would laugh in your face for what your doing here .....your basically massaging different aspects of Christianity and bible verses to make yourself a new and improved type of Christian...


All I'm saying is your going against so many things yourself it's not even funny ....and the fact it takes you a solid amount of time to respond to my posts. Shows your googling to find answers. 

I'm done replying to the guy with all the answers. I just hope you realize how much of a hypocrite you look like attacking homosexuals while having to justify ones own actions.

You are young and do not know nearly as much as you think you do. It's plainly obvious by how judgmental you are (another no no) I'm not a biblical expert and don't claim to know everything like you. But in this case I do understand and have put more time into the subject ((not by choice)) than you've been alive. Good luck with your new form of Christianity. ((Smh))


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 26, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> Your understanding of scripture is as hobbled as your communication skills, your imagination and your intellect. Youre a disgrace to true christians. Christ would put his foot up your idiot ass if he had a minute. He doesnt want anymore grovelling morons speaking for him.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Weed isn't harmful to the body. In fact, it heals the body. And you do not understand the Bible at all, let alone better than anyone here, as it's clear you, like many ignorant people who claim to be Christians, ignore the key points of the doctrine and religion you claim to believe in. You know your misinterpretation of the Bible, but not the true word of God.


You don't point out any sort of evidence of my misinterpretation in this. You simply make a claim with no evidence behind it? That's weak


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So most Christians hate weed ....first bit of sense I've heard....well the ones who hate weed are the same ones who would laugh in your face for what your doing here .....your basically massaging different aspects of Christianity and bible verses to make yourself a new and improved type of Christian...
> 
> 
> All I'm saying is your going against so many things yourself it's not even funny ....and the fact it takes you a solid amount of time to respond to my posts. Shows your googling to find answers.
> ...


Haha, not googling bub, funny how you shove actions into my mouth with no evidence. I was pretty fast at the beginning before I watched the Celtics game and I'm studying for my Anatomy test tomorrow.

Same argument as many: judgemental? No, no, no.

How many times do I have to repeat myself? I'm making biblical arguments on the sinfulness of certain activities. I am not judging people!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> You simply make a claim with no evidence behind it? That's weak


says the guy citing the fucking bible.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I am not judging people!


not even those "barbaric" muslims or "immoral" gays, eli?

diaf


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 26, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Haha, not googling bub, funny how you shove actions into my mouth *fantasies bleeding through*
> *
> I'm making biblical arguments* on the sinfulness of certain activities. I am not judging people!


Son those "arguments" are micro penis jo sessions. . Your feeble, juvenile, cave critter like sriptural interpretations are a cringe inducing load of idiot shit.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 26, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> says the guy citing the fucking bible.


a common fallacy here. Since we are debating the Bible's message then it is the evidence. you are wrong


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> a common fallacy here. Since we are debating the Bible's message then it is the evidence. you are wrong


ah, to be 19 and know everything again.

i'm gonna print out a picture of your mom, jizz on it, take a picture of my handiwork, upload it, and then message it to her on FB.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, to be 19 and know everything again.
> 
> i'm gonna print out a picture of your mom, jizz on it, take a picture of my handiwork, upload it, and then message it to her on FB.


Deflection and insult? Seems like a recurring theme for you.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Deflection and insult? Seems like a recurring theme for you.


your mom would NOT be insulted by a virile young man in his early thirties showing a massive load of appreciation for her.


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> ah, to be 19 and know everything again.
> 
> i'm gonna print out a picture of your mom, jizz on it, take a picture of my handiwork, upload it, and then message it to her on FB.


Why cant he stop saying bub? Seems very racist, in a not racist way.


----------



## Indacouch (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Why cant he stop saying bub? Seems very racist, in a not racist way.


Yes the BUB thing is puzzling .....he called me BUB and then accused me of shoving things in his mouth....before I even attempted such things .


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Yes the BUB thing is puzzling .....he called me BUB and then accused me of shoving things in his mouth....before I even attempted such things .



You ever notice that older white ladies in pornos are always getting fisted? Have you seen those ones where the lady is super racist and she's fucking some black guy?He just fucking destroys her while she's trying to insult him? I always think of @Flaming Pie when I see those.


----------



## PCXV (Apr 27, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Sure. You make a great point here, and I will try to explain. I grow and occasionally smoke weed, and the Bible says to both obey your government's law AND not to be a drunkard.
> 
> Let's start with morality of smoking weed by itself (not it's legality). Sure, *Genesis 1:29 *states that God gave us every seed bearing fruit for our consumption. But, that doesn't mean that all the plants he made are good for use. The cocaine plant or the opiate plant are two things I wouldn't ever touch, for example. Poisonous plants as well; stay away from those! I don't use *Genesis 1:29* as an excuse to smoke weed.
> 
> ...


God doesn't command or condone the use of medicine in the Bible, and you are hardly using it for medicine, less harmful drugs would work fine. The Bible says to both honor the body God gave you and to not alter your mindstate. There are very orthodoxical Christians that refuse any form of modern medicine for this reason. To say God is commanding you to use marijuana is stupid, to say he commands you to use marijuana when it also breaks the law is retarded.

You are performing mental gymnastics. Your argument about the Romans forging God's word could be said of the entire New Testament, including the illogical demonization of homosexuality. The Bible was written by men and it reflects the cultures and eras they lived in. The stories of the New Testament were passed down orally for 70-200 years (depending on chapter) before being written down by scholars. If you've ever played the game 'telephone' you'd know how much personal views/bias and cultural norms were injected into the stories. The NT was compiled by the Roman Catholic Church around 200 BCE (AD). They gathered writings from across the Roman Empire and compiled a story they thought was both coherent enough and also purveyed their ideals and social/political agenda. They created a new religion to both pacify and unify the vastly different cultures and religions in the regions that the Romans occupied. They changed dates of holidays, they created the idea of holy trinity instead kf a singular God, they created the idea of a human incarnation of God (Jesus), and they borrowed many more religious symbolisms from the religions of their conquered territories. Try doing some reading on that. 

As a side note, one of the worst parts of Christianity IMO is the idea that all people are inherently evil from birth, and the idea that "you can't pick and choose the morals you find logical or question anything" is psychotic.

Cementing the idea that people are inherently evil/sinners as a foundational block of Christianity gives people an excuse to behave immorally - "I shouldn't have done that but I'm only human." It also gives them a false sense of justification and forgiveness - people will go on being horrible human beings their entire lives but still believe that any wrong they do will be forgiven. It teaches people that they are naturally greedy/selfish and so are others, psychologically detering acts of good will, generosity, and charity. It teaches people that they need God to be a good person, that it isn't a choice they make or have the strength to make on their own; it paints humans as powerless to their emotions and thoughts.

Teaching people to not question God or the Bible simply makes no sense except in a practical way to deter detractors/criticism/dissent and independent thought/analysis. It is anti-intellectual and anti-science. It is a measure of control. Every person interpets literally everything in life differently than anyone else, the same goes for religion and religious doctrines like the Bible. Look how many different denominations (different interpretations) of Christianity there are (Catholic, orthodox, presbytarian, methodist, baptist, etc.). All of those denominations came from a different interpretation meaning they questioned and dissented.

If there was a God he would employ the very logic we possess. So tell me, what is immoral, logically, about homosexuality? Think on this one.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> You ever notice that older white ladies in pornos are always getting fisted? Have you seen those ones where the lady is super racist and she's fucking some black guy?He just fucking destroys her while she's trying to insult him? I always think of @Flaming Pie when I see those.


i was just remembering the one time i drove from san jose to phoenix for christmas. the I-5 was more clogged than my anus after eating a block of cheese, so we cut across the countryside and passed fresno along the way. we had the dogs in tow, so we stopped at roeding park to take the them to the dog park. then we went to triangle drive in for burgers. those were some good burgers.

ever been?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> i was just remembering the one time i drove from san jose to phoenix for christmas. the I-5 was more clogged than my anus after eating a block of cheese, so we cut across the countryside and passed fresno along the way. we had the dogs in tow, so we stopped at roeding park to take the them to the dog park. then we went to triangle drive in for burgers. those were some good burgers.
> 
> ever been?


It's been awhile but yea that place is bomb. I got my dick sucked at roeding park once. This has nothing to do with my blowjob, but there are lots of prostitutes in that area.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 27, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I'm not "holier than thou". All men are equally evil and sinners in nature, including myself. Don't say "too young" when we are discussing the Bible and you guys don't even understand the Bible as well as I do.
> 
> Also, don't judge the entire religion just because it has bad followers. Judge the religion for it's message. The God in the Bible is perfect in nature, and just because there are self-righteous legalist Christians out there doesn't mean that God himself or Christianity itself is a bad thing.
> 
> ...


My dick promotes sin.

Wanna see a pic?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 27, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> a common *phallus* *smear*.


FIFY


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 27, 2017)

PCXV said:


> God doesn't command or condone the use of medicine in the Bible, and you are hardly using it for medicine, less harmful drugs would work fine. The Bible says to both honor the body God gave you and to not alter your mindstate. There are very orthodoxical Christians that refuse any form of modern medicine for this reason. To say God is commanding you to use marijuana is stupid, to say he commands you to use marijuana when it also breaks the law is retarded.
> 
> You are performing mental gymnastics. Your argument about the Romans forging God's word could be said of the entire New Testament, including the illogical demonization of homosexuality. The Bible was written by men and it reflects the cultures and eras they lived in. The stories of the New Testament were passed down orally for 70-200 years (depending on chapter) before being written down by scholars. If you've ever played the game 'telephone' you'd know how much personal views/bias and cultural norms were injected into the stories. The NT was compiled by the Roman Catholic Church around 200 BCE (AD). They gathered writings from across the Roman Empire and compiled a story they thought was both coherent enough and also purveyed their ideals and social/political agenda. They created a new religion to both pacify and unify the vastly different cultures and religions in the regions that the Romans occupied. They changed dates of holidays, they created the idea of holy trinity instead kf a singular God, they created the idea of a human incarnation of God (Jesus), and they borrowed many more religious symbolisms from the religions of their conquered territories. Try doing some reading on that.
> 
> ...


So you're saying me using it for insomnia is stupid? Look, if you read the contexts of "keeping a sober mind" it is SOLELY because it is either harmful to the body or promotes sin. Weed does neither. PLUS, Jesus himself used cannabis as medicine in kaneh-bosom AKA the Holy Annointing Oil! Who are you to say that because "very orthodoxical Christians" oppose modern medicine, then all Christians shouldn't? Scripture doesn't ban mind-altering medicine. It's not a sin to take medicine, but gluttony and/or constant drunkenness certainly is a sin. However, I do not excessively consume weed. I haven't smoked in almost 6 weeks and when I do it's for sleep 99% of the time.

As far as the legality of my grow, I am in a legal state and on a medical patient's property. So no, that's not really a sin because I'm not breaking the law.


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 27, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> PLUS, Jesus himself used cannabis as medicine in kaneh-bosom AKA the Holy Annointing Oil!


wtf? ok where I this written down for one? 2nd how would you know?

keep in mind in those time of Roman occupation homosexuality was very prevalent in those time, you saw women, women in those time we just baby makers in those times, there was no such thing as womens rights at ALL...

Also this is a little food for thought, did you know that most Christian ideals were based Pagan thought...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 27, 2017)

OP is a troll. There's no way this guy is 19. 
Definitely a sock puppet.


----------



## PCXV (Apr 27, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> So you're saying me using it for insomnia is stupid? Look, if you read the contexts of "keeping a sober mind" it is SOLELY because it is either harmful to the body or promotes sin. Weed does neither. PLUS, Jesus himself used cannabis as medicine in kaneh-bosom AKA the Holy Annointing Oil! Who are you to say that because "very orthodoxical Christians" oppose modern medicine, then all Christians shouldn't? Scripture doesn't ban mind-altering medicine. It's not a sin to take medicine, but gluttony and/or constant drunkenness certainly is a sin. However, I do not excessively consume weed. I haven't smoked in almost 6 weeks and when I do it's for sleep 99% of the time.
> 
> As far as the legality of my grow, I am in a legal state and on a medical patient's property. So no, that's not really a sin because I'm not breaking the law.


I was pointing out the contradictions between Christian denominations, and that denominations are proof that people interpret the Bible differently, meaning they have questioned "the word of God" as they preach blind faith - contradictory and hypocritical. My point is that "biblical literalism" and Christian Orthodoxy are on shaky ground logically speaking.

I don't think you are stupid for using weed to help you sleep, but the Bible certainly doesn't condone it, and it almost certainly seems to forbid it. Hot smoke is bad for your lungs, we don't scientifically know all of the negative health effects of weed. You could take zzzquil or melatonin etc. to help you sleep, ibuprofen for your pain, and both have less negative effects than weed. You are seeking text and interpreting them in a way that allows you to justify your behavior and reconcile your cognitive dissonance. I would urge you to use to the reasoning you possess to decide for yourself, regardless of the contradictory mess that is the Bible.

Weed is still illegal federally. That is the law of the land. According to the Bible, you shouldn't question man's law as long as it doesn't contradict God's law; weed criminalization does not infringe on God's law. Alcohol is also legal but against God's law.

So tell me, what is logical about homosexuality being viewed as immoral? Or do you think those that wrote the Bible injected their own beliefs into the text and that homosexuality was never against God's will?

(I accidentally deleted my last response, hopefully I covered my main points again with this post).


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 27, 2017)

PCXV said:


> "biblical literalism" and Christian Orthodoxy are on shaky ground logically speaking.


That's a keeper!


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's been awhile but yea that place is bomb. I got my dick sucked at roeding park once. This has nothing to do with my blowjob, but there are lots of prostitutes in that area.


hear that, eli? 

you can go down to belmont ave in fresno and get your dick sucked, maybe even mow down a few. you'll still totally suck at fucking when the time comes, but it might not be as awkward.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> hear that, eli?
> 
> you can go down to belmont ave in fresno and get your dick sucked, maybe even mow down a few. you'll still totally suck at fucking when the time comes, but it might not be as awkward.


Anyone know if fishing rules apply in the world of anonymous dick sucking (not that there's anything wrong with that)? If it's too small, does it get tossed back in?


----------



## mr sunshine (Apr 27, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> hear that, eli?
> 
> you can go down to belmont ave in fresno and get your dick sucked, maybe even mow down a few. you'll still totally suck at fucking when the time comes, but it might not be as awkward.


I would go jogging in that area when i was staying with my girl. Start from fresno street run down Belmont all the way to parkway. Old crack heads with no teeth used to offer me cheap blowjobs all the time...


Hooker...You wanna get your dick sucked?
Me.. no, I only got 5 bucks on me.
Hooker..I'll do it for 5, you're kinda cute
Me ....I'm ok, I've been jogging and my balls smell.




Hooker....OK baby, if you change your mind you know where to find me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 27, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Anyone know if fishing rules apply in the world of anonymous dick sucking (not that there's anything wrong with that)? If it's too small, does it get tossed back in?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 27, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> I would go jogging in that area when i was staying with my girl. Start from fresno street run down Belmont all the way to parkway. Old crack heads with no teeth used to offer me cheap blowjobs all the time...
> 
> 
> Hooker...You wanna get your dick sucked?
> ...


Hey, I mean, Jesus fucked a hooker. Jesus has a soft spot for prostitutes.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 27, 2017)

Just had to... lol


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> I was pointing out the contradictions between Christian denominations, and that denominations are proof that people interpret the Bible differently, meaning they have questioned "the word of God" as they preach blind faith - contradictory and hypocritical. My point is that "biblical literalism" and Christian Orthodoxy are on shaky ground logically speaking.
> 
> I don't think you are stupid for using weed to help you sleep, but the Bible certainly doesn't condone it, and it almost certainly seems to forbid it. Hot smoke is bad for your lungs, we don't scientifically know all of the negative health effects of weed. You could take zzzquil or melatonin etc. to help you sleep, ibuprofen for your pain, and both have less negative effects than weed. You are seeking text and interpreting them in a way that allows you to justify your behavior and reconcile your cognitive dissonance. I would urge you to use to the reasoning you possess to decide for yourself, regardless of the contradictory mess that is the Bible.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. ok well, this is what I found on cannabis in the bible when I was a young buck and into all that. 
The hemp plant (scientific name: cannabis, slang: marijuana) is one of the many useful herbs "yielding seed after its kind" created and blessed by God on the third day of creation, "and God saw that it was good." (Genesis 1:12) He gave hemp for people to use with our free will.

God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.…To you it will be for meat." … And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. (Genesis 1:29-31) The Bible predicts some herb's prohibition. "Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall … speak lies in hypocrisy …
The way I see it it if it wasn't good & of God and if he didn't attend for us to use it, it wouldn't be here... just my 2 cents.


----------



## PCXV (Apr 28, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Hmmm.. ok well, this is what I found on cannabis in the bible when I was a young buck and into all that.
> The hemp plant (scientific name: cannabis, slang: marijuana) is one of the many useful herbs "yielding seed after its kind" created and blessed by God on the third day of creation, "and God saw that it was good." (Genesis 1:12) He gave hemp for people to use with our free will.
> 
> God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.…To you it will be for meat." … And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. (Genesis 1:29-31) The Bible predicts some herb's prohibition. "Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall … speak lies in hypocrisy …
> The way I see it it if it wasn't good & of God and if he didn't attend for us to use it, it wouldn't be here... just my 2 cents.


Your last sentence is logical, the rest is a far stretch. "Yielding seed after it's kind" doesn't specify cannabis directly, and Cannabis is not an herb. I don't know the context of "some shall speak lies and hypocrisy" but it doesn't sound like it's specifying cannabis prohibition.

The Bible mentioning plants and/or God creating plants doesn't say anything for cannabis use. Smoking weed is bad for your health in several ways, it also gets you high as balls; the Bible DOES explicitly forbid both of these things. So we have a far stretch that weed has seeds therefore it is good (so do poppy seeds aka opiates ala heroin) or the insane stretch that cannabis is an herb for meat VS a direct command to honor your body and mind that easily encompasses cannabis use.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Apr 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> I was pointing out the contradictions between Christian denominations, and that denominations are proof that people interpret the Bible differently, meaning they have questioned "the word of God" as they preach blind faith - contradictory and hypocritical. My point is that "biblical literalism" and Christian Orthodoxy are on shaky ground logically speaking.
> 
> I don't think you are stupid for using weed to help you sleep, but the Bible certainly doesn't condone it, and it almost certainly seems to forbid it. Hot smoke it bad for your lungs, we don't scientifically know all of the negative health effects of weed. You could take zzzquil or melatonin etc. to help you sleep, ibuprofen for your pain, and both have less negative effects than weed. You are seeking text and interpreting them in a way that allows you to justify your behavior and reconcile your cognitive dissonance. I would urge you to use to the reasoning you possess to decide for yourself, regardless of the contradictory mess that is the Bible.
> 
> ...


Originally, I used the fact that virtually all denominations condemn homosexuality. This is a good indicator that there is in fact valid doctrine that condemns gay behavior.

zzzquil and melatonin don't work for me, I just get a headache from zzzquil and melatonin doesn't effect me at all other than nightmares when I do get to sleep. I tried about everything before I experimented with weed. "hot smoke" is a bad argument: there is little to no evidence linking marijuana use to lung cancer.

I don't think I look for specific passages Scripture to justify my actions in terms of weed. I found little evidence other than the false "sober-minded" argument against weed that is in reference to the tendency to induce sin. Please read I think it is Proverbs 31:6-7 (I could be wrong), but regardless there is a passage that talks about using mind-altering medicine specifically for the ailing.

Alcohol is not against God's law and I don't even drink. Habitual drunkenness is, but you should know that Jesus turned water into wine in the Gospels.



Sassafras¥ said:


> Hmmm.. ok well, this is what I found on cannabis in the bible when I was a young buck and into all that.
> The hemp plant (scientific name: cannabis, slang: marijuana) is one of the many useful herbs "yielding seed after its kind" created and blessed by God on the third day of creation, "and God saw that it was good." (Genesis 1:12) He gave hemp for people to use with our free will.
> 
> God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.…To you it will be for meat." … And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. (Genesis 1:29-31) The Bible predicts some herb's prohibition. "Now the Spirit speaketh expressly, that in the latter times, some shall … speak lies in hypocrisy …
> The way I see it it if it wasn't good & of God and if he didn't attend for us to use it, it wouldn't be here... just my 2 cents.


Yes that's true but I wouldn't go around saying the cocaine plant is all fine and dandy. Or poison oak. There's some bad ones out there too. It's all confusing


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 28, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Originally, I used the fact that virtually all denominations condemn homosexuality. This is a good indicator that there is in fact valid doctrine that condemns gay behavior.
> 
> zzzquil and melatonin don't work for me, I just get a headache from zzzquil and melatonin doesn't effect me at all other than nightmares when I do get to sleep. I tried about everything before I experimented with weed. "hot smoke" is a bad argument: there is little to no evidence linking marijuana use to lung cancer.
> 
> ...


There's nothing wrong with cocaine either. Even the Pope drank Coca tea only a couple years ago. Greed and gluttony are the issue there.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 28, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Originally, I used the fact that virtually all denominations condemn homosexuality. This is a good indicator that there is in fact valid doctrine that condemns gay behavior.
> 
> zzzquil and melatonin don't work for me, I just get a headache from zzzquil and melatonin doesn't effect me at all other than nightmares when I do get to sleep. I tried about everything before I experimented with weed. "hot smoke" is a bad argument: there is little to no evidence linking marijuana use to lung cancer.
> 
> ...


Indeed it is. Idk but does cocaine yeild seeds? Lol.


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 28, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Your last sentence is logical, the rest is a far stretch. "Yielding seed after it's kind" doesn't specify cannabis directly, and Cannabis is not an herb. I don't know the context of "some shall speak lies and hypocrisy" but it doesn't sound like it's specifying cannabis prohibition.
> 
> The Bible mentioning plants and/or God creating plants doesn't say anything for cannabis use. Smoking weed is bad for your health in several ways, it also gets you high as balls; the Bible DOES explicitly forbid both of these things. So we have a far stretch that weed has seeds therefore it is good (so do poppy seeds aka opiates ala heroin) or the insane stretch that cannabis is an herb for meat VS a direct command to honor your body and mind that easily encompasses cannabis use.


Have heard it taught that way. Not my words, that came directly from the Bible. So take that up with the man upstairs, not me  allot of it depends on the interpretation. Allot of people see everything differently as I'm sure you already know. I've even heard that cannabis was used as an anointing oil aswell.


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 28, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There's nothing wrong with cocaine either. Even the Pope drank Coca tea only a couple years ago. Greed and gluttony are the issue there.


I thought the issue was Eli's teenage arrogance/ignorance & latent homosexuality? (shrug)

That kid needs to loosen up, toss all of that foolish 'bible' nonsense in the bin and *live* life....





(_Soooooo soooothing....)_


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Apr 28, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Originally, I used the fact that virtually all denominations condemn homosexuality. This is a good indicator that there is in fact valid doctrine that condemns gay behavior.


 jesus pleae forgive this witless, uneducated, bigoted, fucking gas bag. He is the asshole with the beam in his eye that you told us about. Lord, he's the bitch with a wet ass, who with lily white, jelly like arm, is itching to throw the first rock

Eli, your logic, like that of a rabid mongrel, is a reliable indicator that all your thoughts are muddled, disturbed and meritless turds


----------



## Big_Lou (Apr 28, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> jesus pleae forgive this witless, uneducated, bigoted, fucking gas bag. He is the asshole with the beam in his eye that you told us about. Lord, he's the bitch with a boner who, with lily white, jelly like arm, is itching to *suck the first cock.*


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 28, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> jesus pleae forgive this witless, uneducated, bigoted, fucking gas bag. He is the asshole with the beam in his eye that you told us about. Lord, he's the bitch with a boner who, with lily white, jelly like arm, is itching to throw the first rock
> 
> Eli, your logic, like that of a rabid mongrel, is a reliable indicator that all your thoughts are muddled, disturbed and meritless turds


----------



## PCXV (Apr 28, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Originally, I used the fact that virtually all denominations condemn homosexuality. This is a good indicator that there is in fact valid doctrine that condemns gay behavior.
> 
> zzzquil and melatonin don't work for me, I just get a headache from zzzquil and melatonin doesn't effect me at all other than nightmares when I do get to sleep. I tried about everything before I experimented with weed. "hot smoke" is a bad argument: there is little to no evidence linking marijuana use to lung cancer.
> 
> ...


There is valid doctrine, I asked if you thought homosexuality was wrong logically.

Hot smoke is not a bad argument. Go ask any doctor. There is also tar deposit, again, talk to a doctor. You are plain wrong. If a study came out linking mj to some type of cancer would you change your mind? It's not settled yet scientifically, but I highly doubt it's a miracle drug in smoke form.

I don't fault your use of cannabis, but I know Christians personally that will unfriend you in real life for smoking weed. The stigma against weed transcends many communties.

Alcohol is horrible for your liver and body in general. The wine Jesus made wasn't alcoholic according to many denominations (the more conservative/literal ones). It is a sin yet our law allows it to ruin tens of millions of lives each year, and kill hundreds of thousands.

You argue that some things are bad because they harm society and the individual but then you draw the line somewhere. Why? Where does that slippery slope end? -->That's what the Bible teaches if you read it close enough.

In the Bible it says that pondering murder is just as bad as murder itself. It carries that logic to every sin. "All sin is equal."


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2017)

PCXV said:


> There is valid doctrine, I asked if you thought homosexuality was wrong logically.
> 
> Hot smoke is not a bad argument. Go ask any doctor. There is also tar deposit, again, talk to a doctor. You are plain wrong. If a study came out linking mj to some type of cancer would you change your mind? It's not settled yet scientifically, but I highly doubt it's a miracle drug in smoke form.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleBuck (May 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


he looks hammered.


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> he looks hammered.


ah hes fine.. hes just hanging out


----------



## srh88 (May 1, 2017)

*If God were a vehicle, what kind of vehicle would he be?*
An ice cream truck, because he brings joy to those who discover Him, but people who follow Him _too_ closely are usually paedophiles.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 1, 2017)

srh88 said:


> *If God were a vehicle, what kind of vehicle would he be?*
> An ice cream truck, because he brings joy to those who discover Him, but people who follow Him _too_ closely are usually paedophiles.





srh88 said:


> ah hes fine.. hes just hanging out





UncleBuck said:


> he looks hammered.





srh88 said:


>


You guys are fucking awesome.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (May 2, 2017)

srh88 said:


> *If God were a vehicle, what kind of vehicle would he be?*
> An ice cream truck, because he brings joy to those who discover Him, but people who follow Him _too_ closely are usually paedophiles.


Speaking of Jesus, are you familiar with Ohio's Touchdown Jesus? 





A lightning strike took down that six-story tall Jesus.

I lived near that monstrosity and the one that replaced it...Five-dollar Footlong Jesus. I thought the lightning strike was a pretty clear message, but they made Jesus erect again. 





Ohio is awesome!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> dude, back away from the bong and the bible
> 
> still love it when people try to quote from a book of morality tails that is still not even complete....


its not complete? I bet you've never read yet your going to talk like you know his word already an are smarter than God .As matter of fact GTFO out of Texas because we got our land from God . You don't deserve to enjoy the blessings of our land . You better change your attitude real quick buddy or God's going thump your gourd . You don't represent America or Texas your a walking shame . Change your ways .Texas don't stand for bull shit athiest .We stand for God's word .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There is no such thing as sin. Everything in existence is a facet of God. Everything with a consciousness is a facet of God experiencing itself subjectively. You should look into Nondualism. Something like Advaita or Buddhism. That's what the truth is, and what your Christ was teaching.
> 
> The point of life is to realize that you are God, balance your karmic debt, and achieve Moksha/Nirvana, releasing yourself from Samsara.


your idle isn't a God . it don't amount to a hill of beans . Its nothing LMFAO .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Speaking of Jesus, are you familiar with Ohio's Touchdown Jesus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's evil you shall not make for yourself images of anything looking like heaven or angels or anything . Think about it thats wrong we don't need graven images . worshipping it or not . I think its wrong


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Don't hate at all. Did your God teach you to hate?


I rebuke you (x1) why offend these little ones . you must live a messy sloppy life full of sin . strung out on weed you can't see clearly your the only fool I prefer mine organized and clean of filthiness . God's going to hurt you if you keep provoking anger


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you must live a messy sloppy life full of sin.


If not, he's not doing it right.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> that's evil


I am the Devil, so thank you. That's sweet.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I am the Devil, so thank you. That's sweet.


You are being sarcastic I know who satan is thats not even funny


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> GTFO out of Texas because we got our land from God


Sheesh! You blow Jesus with that mouth?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Many people in favor of gay marriage claim that homosexuality is not addressed _directly _by Jesus in the New Testament. So why is it still a sin? If you have never read the Bible, here is an explanation:
> 
> The Old Testament has many "contracts" with man. These are known as covenants. Some are permanent, but others are listed as temporary. It's the Old Covenant in the Old Testament that was fulfilled by Jesus in the New Testament. The Old Covenant consists of the *civil/ceremonial* laws of the Jews. However, civil/ceremonial laws are *very different* from the *moral* laws in the Old Testament.
> 
> ...


This is pure bullshit made up by the Christians to enable them to pick and choose which laws they want to lord over everybody and which ones they want to ignore.

The law against homosexuality is VERY clear in Leviticus. It says that any man that lay with another man the way he would a woman should be put to death.

And the Christians hate gays, so they LOVE that verse and lord it over people.

But guess what? Anybody that lays mixed crops has to be put to death too. Well, there goes all the farmers that every partook in crop rotation. They all die. All of them. No exceptions. No matter what.

BUT WAIT!!! NO THEY DON'T!!! Because Jesus trumps that rule by way of magical, bullshit Christian interpretation even though Jesus never mentioned crop rotation either!

Guess who else dies?

Read a horoscope? You die.
Get your palm read? You die.
Commit adultery? You die...but only if you're female. Males can screw anybody they want except for other males.
Get a tattoo? You die.

UNLESS YOU'RE A CHRISTIAN - then you can magically make shit up as you go along and pick and choose ONLY those laws that suit your particular bigoted cause.

The list of hypocrisy is endless.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Correct.
> 
> Christ is the only being who was both fully man and fully God. Since he was the only perfect person in history, he gives us a point of reference to do good. This is the "son" part of the holy trinity.
> 
> Man can harness the power of the Holy Spirit, which is God's power within all of us. But that doesn't mean that we are God in itself.


good job man letting these devils know about who Jesus is . I'm backing you up athiest want to gang up .an scoff but they won't be scoffing for very long . Because we are living in Revelation isn't it wonderful we will get a reign with Jesus and hes going knock satan over the head with his staff of correction .These devils in here will know who is God


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Sheesh! You blow Jesus with that mouth?


God is my father hes pure of sin so saying such things . I feel sorry for you just stfu your digging a deeper hole . you know not what you do .


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> These devils in here will know who is God


God's a pretty good guy. We go to the same AA meetings. We get together for golf sometimes and laugh our asses off! You morons have been buying this "good cop/bad cop" crap for centuries!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu


Does Jeezus approve of such language or do you think he's too stupid to translate your acronym into a phrase?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> good job man


You do realize that you just patted a gay dude on the ass, don't you? (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Does Jeezus approve of such language or do you think he's too stupid to translate your acronym into a phrase?


If you want to go be an athiest fine God certainly don't want you . You sail your own boat have great rocky trip oh this is gonna be gooood


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> strung out on weed you can't see clearly


Are you really here just to proselytize pot smokers?

Reported as spam.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God certainly don't want you


You sir, are a FAKE Christian and your own words prove it!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Are really here just to proselytize pot smokers?
> 
> Reported as spam.


I was addicted to weed its not for me . I got a mission in this life I can't smoke pot .but am I against it certainly not or against people who use certainly not but it does create a mental addiction an depression . I think most could agree .if someone smokes pot there not bad but it effects your opinions and thoughts


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> You sir, are a FAKE Christian and your own words prove it!


yes God doesn't want a stubborn stiff necked child that won't budge to wisdom or understanding .He hates those that are lazy in faith . Jesus wants can do type people .Who can get the job done . not you you love not the God of the kindom of heaven . When you want to fix your attitude we can talk until then get out of my sight .go patrol a different thread troll


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> If you want to go be an athiest fine God certainly don't want you . You sail your own boat have great rocky trip oh this is gonna be gooood


You just broke 2 commandments and violated Jesus' teachings.

Typical.

The reality is that Jesus was a very, very cool cat. The guy was just stellar in nearly every way a man can be. His real message was that you didn't need religion. You don't need some book verse thrown at you to tell you what to do.

Jesus came to tell us all that all we need is ourselves, God, and the ability to be honest with him and ourselves.

That is why he said, "And when you pray, do not do so in public on the street corners or in groups like the hypocrites do. They do that because they like to be seen by others. Rather, when you pray, go alone to your secret place, to an inner room, and pray to God in secret. And God will see what it is that you do in secret, and he will hear you."

Christian's ignore pretty much everything Jesus ever taught. Were Jesus alive today, he'd hate Christianity far more than he ever hated the Pharisees.

Jesus would see the modern Christian for exactly what they are: judgemental, prejudiced, hypocritical pricks.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> oh this is gonna be gooood


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
_Expecting my life to be miserable because I'm a non-believer and literally drooling at the prospect of being able to witness the misery. _

How very christlike you, you braying jackass. Ironically, if your God did exist, he would be very, very angry with you, right now. Smite him God! Smite him less he repents! (You can't see them but I'm doing snake stuff.)


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> You just broke 2 commandments and violated Jesus' teachings.
> 
> Typical.
> 
> ...


you have no knowledge not any . I understand the feelings of our father . I've read the book of Life . You pick your fruit from the tree of knowledge of good and evil .


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> He hates


No practicing Christian believes that. You're a fraud. Instead of pretending to be a Christian, just don't be one. It's as simple as you are. You're fooling no one, and certainly not the big dude you imagine up there (and who _you_ just called a hater).


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> _Expecting my life to be miserable because I'm a non-believer and literally drooling at the prospect of being able to witness the misery. _
> 
> How very christlike you, you braying jackass. Ironically, if your God did exist, he would be very, very angry with you, right now. Smite him God! Smite him less he repents! (You can't see them but I'm doing snake stuff.)


at one time I been down your road I know how it is going to turn out . thats all I was implying im sorry if you felt I wanted to see you live in misery I offered to teach you the ropes all I get is disrespect beloved straighten out. an you show not any understanding


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> You pick your fruit from the tree of knowledge


Apparently, you can't tell the difference between fruit and poison ivy or a tree and a bush.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you have no knowledge not any . I understand the feelings of our father . I've read the book of Life .


"You Pharisees and teachers of the Law of Moses are in for trouble! You’re nothing but show-offs. You travel over land and sea to win one follower. And when you have done so, you make that person twice as fit for hell as you are." - Jesus


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Apparently, you can't tell the difference between fruit and poison ivy or a tree and a bush.


stop saying dumb things man let me go in peace


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

So, is the 'bud smurfy' kid still around?

I wonder if he's working through his racist tendencies/latent homosexuality issues?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> at one time I been down your road I know how it is going to turn out


I'm not you. I progressed seamlessly from child to happy and responsible adulthood. I'm sorry to hear of your troubles, but the travels along my road have been just fine. If you need it, go for it. Just shut the fuck up about how everyone should be as goddamned delusional as you appear to be. Thanks.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stop saying dumb things man let me go in peace


That is something you decide to do yourself, not something anybody else lets you do.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stop saying dumb things man let me go in peace


Okay...(zip), you're free to go.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> "You Pharisees and teachers of the Law of Moses are in for trouble! You’re nothing but show-offs. You travel over land and sea to win one follower. And when you have done so, you make that person twice as fit for hell as you are." - Jesus


what makes me so fit for hell lol you just met me


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I understand the feelings of our father.


"Our" father? My pop banged your mom? Huh, no shit.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> "Our" father? My pop banged your mom? Huh, no shit.


Your dad is God?

So that makes you the son of God?

Wow, man. That's the best news I've heard all year. I'm feeling MUCH better about my chances of redemption already!


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Your dad is *God*?


Which one?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I've read the book of Life


Unless you're talking about the Kama Sutra you better shut your mouth.


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Which one?


Touche!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> "Our" father? My pop banged your mom? Huh, no shit.


no your dad is a hermaphrodite he stuck that thing in his other thing and you were the result .


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Unless you're talking about the Kama Sutra you better shut your mouth.


I thought he was talking about:


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> When you want to fix your attitude we can talk


You have absolutely nothing to teach me, you moronic dickhead, but thanks anyway. However, when you want to chase those delusions away and to start living your life honestly, let me know and I'll help you find some psychological help.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Unless you're talking about the Kama Sutra you better shut your mouth.


Im talking about 1 God ? Oh your a heathen oh your a idle worshiper . You prefer your god handmade . I was handmade by my God Jesus


----------



## 420God (Jun 4, 2017)

My ears are ringing. What are you idiots talking about.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

420God said:


> My ears are ringing. What are you idiots talking about.
> 
> View attachment 3954554


You can't hear anything you created nothing but God created you


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> You prefer your god handmade


That's the only way they come.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> So, is the 'bud smurfy' kid still around?
> 
> I wonder if he's working through his racist tendencies/latent homosexuality issues?


He and weedhead24 should def meet up and fuck and work some of that pent up frustration out.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Your dad is God?
> 
> So that makes you the son of God?
> 
> Wow, man. That's the best news I've heard all year. I'm feeling MUCH better about my chances of redemption already!


I've got nails. Anyone have some lumber?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> oh your a idle worshiper


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> "Our" father? My pop banged your mom? Huh, no shit.


Since he's your half-brother, think you can get him the help he needs?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> *he stuck that thing in his other thing* and you were the result .




'Christians', amirite?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I was handmade by my God Jesus


With substandard materials and the day after a bender, apparently.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> You can't hear anything you created nothing but God created you


Now a 420God is a God I _would_ go see on Sundays.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> That's the only way they come.


you pray to images that has no ears to hear . you give offering to gods that have no taste . Behind the faces of those images are faces of devils just because you can't see them doesn't mean they aren't there


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im talking about 1 God ? Oh your a heathen oh your a idle worshiper . You prefer your god handmade . I was handmade by my God Jesus


If there's only one God, who did he play with as a child? Mortal children are so ordinary...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you pray to images that has no ears to hear


To which earless images do you refer?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3954555
> 
> 'Christians', amirite?


no idiot we were created by God . everything and everyone came from him all glory to the God of Abraham


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you pray to images that has no ears to hear . you give offering to gods that have no taste . Behind the faces of those images are faces of devils just because you can't see them doesn't mean they aren't there


You're a real thumper aren't you? 
I am well versed in scripture. 
Would you like to talk about ethnic cleansing? Incest? Slavery?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> everything and everyone came from him


Including grammar, spelling and sense?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> If there's only one God, who did he play with as a child? Mortal children are so ordinary...


My Buddy ™ is the real OG so he had one of those.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> If there's only one God, who did he play with as a child? Mortal children are so ordinary...


there was no children there was just God your heathen gods are lifeless


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> To which earless images do you refer?


I pray not a image I worship Jesus he has orders an I will carry them out. Yall whore after everything thats very evil


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> there was no children there was just God your heathen gods are lifeless


LOL
You can do better than that.
Impress us with your knowledge and wit. 
Do you know who Joshua was? Do you know what it means when an entire city gets "put to the sword"? Do you condone baby killing?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I pray not a image I worship Jesus he has orders an I will carry them out. Yall whore after everything thats very evil


No, dumdum, you said I worshipped earless images. Which ones?


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2017)

Whatever other people do is their business as long as they hurt no one else (without consent).
Anything else would be judgement, a sin. You can make choices for your own life, and others can keep on going about their business just like you.
Dogma is going to end us all.

I am quite into Khemitism, which is the study of predynastic Egypt. Many of the stories of the bible and other religions have their origin there.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You're a real thumper aren't you?
> I am well versed in scripture.
> Would you like to talk about ethnic cleansing? Incest? Slavery?


Would like to talk about my God slaying your people for false worship we don't tolerate false worship around here . your going to suffer from my God the worst your mind could even imagine .put away your false gods both of you . and straighten up your always going to be living in misery


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I worship Jesus he orders carryout.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> Whatever other people do is their business as long as they hurt no one else (without consent).
> Anything else would be judgement, a sin. You can make choices for your own life, and others can keep on going about their business just like you.
> Dogma is going to end us all.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> no idiot we were created by God . everything and everyone came from him all glory to the God of Abraham


Ahhhhh, fairy tales! You should have just SAID so!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Ahhhhh, fairy tales! You should have just SAID so!
> 
> View attachment 3954562
> 
> View attachment 3954564


That lobster dude looks sinister _and_ delicious dipped in butter.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> Whatever other people do is their business as long as they hurt no one else (without consent).
> Anything else would be judgement, a sin. You can make choices for your own life, and others can keep on going about their business just like you.
> Dogma is going to end us all.
> 
> I am quite into Khemitism, which is the study of predynastic Egypt. Many of the stories of the bible and other religions have their origin there.


WTF ANC remember me from grasscity LOL I called you a kenite remember me? I recognize your pic lol wtf you doing here


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> You can do better than that.
> Impress us with your knowledge and wit.
> Do you know who Joshua was? Do you know what it means when an entire city gets "put to the sword"? Do you condone baby killing?


I have knowledge of scripture . I'll cut through your lies . lets battle Just doesn't mean much when you say little children .If its not in God's word its bunch of malarkey . nowhere in the beginning there was children . Your believing words of men


----------



## ANC (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> WTF ANC remember me from grasscity LOL I called you a kenite remember me? I recognize your pic lol wtf you doing here


It wasnt GC it was here.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I have knowledge of scripture . I'll cut through your lies . lets battle Just doesn't mean much when you say little children .If its not in* God's word its bunch of malarkey*


Now you're getting it!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Now you're getting it!


my bad misread your post


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

ANC said:


> It wasnt GC it was here.


oh shit wtf lol


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> lets battle


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> If its not in God's word its bunch of malarkey


Is "malarkey" one of God's words?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I have knowledge of scripture . I'll cut through your lies . lets battle Just doesn't mean much when you say little children .If its not in God's word its bunch of malarkey . nowhere in the beginning there was children . Your believing words of men


It's in *your* bible! Derp! 
Joshua killed babies when he put cities to the sword. ("Every living thing", to be precise.)
You are an idiot.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> my bad misread your post


Eh? Lord please deliver me from this confusion!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Ever heard of the Spanish Inquisition? This was in the news today:
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-40029453


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Is "malarkey" one of God's words?





Chunky Stool said:


> It's in *your* bible! Derp!
> Joshua killed babies when he put cities to the sword. ("Every living thing", to be precise.)
> You are an idiot.


Do you even know what Joshua means ? I bet you don't even know what his name means .If God commanded the heathen to turn away from there false worship prewarned them stubborn people .Then I would assume God would've made the order to slay yalls people . Because we don't want that shit getting mixed in with our people . God won't tolerate it period


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Eh? Lord please deliver me from this confusion!


I wasn't even talking to you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Do even know what Joshua means ? I bet you don't even know what his name means .If God commanded the heathen to turn away from there false worship prewarned them stubborn people .Then I would assume God would've made the order to slay yalls people . Because we don't want that shit getting mixed in with our people . God won't tolerate it period


Joshua specialized in ethnic cleansing. He was a mass murderer and criminal, nothing more. 
Please define "yalls people" and "our people", just so we are all on the same page...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I pray not a image I worship Jesus he has orders an I will carry them out. Yall whore after everything thats very evil


You are not following the question. Let me try one more time.

YOU said I worshipped earless images.

I ask YOU which earless images you believe I am worshipping.

There are one of two things going on here. A pretty decent troll is at work or a retard is.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Do you even know what Joshua means ? I bet you don't even know what his name means .If God commanded the heathen to turn away from there false worship prewarned them stubborn people .Then I would assume God would've made the order to slay yalls people . Because we don't want that shit getting mixed in with our people . God won't tolerate it period


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I wasn't even talking to you


That doesn't mean it wasn't as confusing as fuck, dickhead.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Do you even know what Joshua means ? I bet you don't even know what his name means .If God commanded the heathen to turn away from there false worship prewarned them stubborn people .Then I would assume God would've made the order to slay yalls people . Because we don't want that shit getting mixed in with our people . God won't tolerate it period





weedhead24 said:


> I wasn't even talking to you


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Because we don't want that shit getting mixed in with our people


It's unlikely any of us is closer than 2nd cousin to you, so you should be safe.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Joshua specialized in ethnic cleansing. He was a mass murderer and criminal, nothing more.
> Please define "yalls people" and "our people", just so we are all on the same page...


your bloodline through the years were heathens my bloodlines are of the God of Israel and his people . Joshua wasn't always just killing people .like you try to act like See you can't even trace his name back to hebrew and with a educated person discuss what his name even means .he only killed a wicked people hey God warned them .They feared not the God of the earth


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

"God told them to do it" is a *very* weak argument... 
The bible was written by the same people who committed the genocide! Do you think they spun it to make themselves look good? Oh hell ya!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> your bloodline through the years were heathens my bloodlines are of the God of Israel and his people . Joshua wasn't always just killing people .like you try to act like See you can't even trace his name back to hebrew and with a educated person discuss what his name even means .he only killed a wicked people hey God warned them .They feared not the God of the earth


You are babbling and have made no valid points. And you know nothing about me or my "bloodline". Wow... 
Joshua was a baby killer -- it says so right in your bible! Since you support him, do you support killing babies?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> You are not following the question. Let me try one more time.
> 
> YOU said I worshipped earless images.
> 
> ...


oh I must have misread your post there sorry buddy .Um I know your a hindu you have more than one God . You mentioned something sutra bull corn . I never heard of


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 4, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Many people in favor of gay marriage claim that homosexuality is not addressed _directly _by Jesus in the New Testament. So why is it still a sin? If you have never read the Bible, here is an explanation:
> 
> The Old Testament has many "contracts" with man. These are known as covenants. Some are permanent, but others are listed as temporary. It's the Old Covenant in the Old Testament that was fulfilled by Jesus in the New Testament. The Old Covenant consists of the *civil/ceremonial* laws of the Jews. However, civil/ceremonial laws are *very different* from the *moral* laws in the Old Testament.
> 
> ...


 Check out galations 3:28.

There is neither Jew nor Greek, there is neither bond nor free, there is neither male nor female: for ye are all one in Christ Jesus. 

If this is true then how is sexual orientation even relevant?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Yep, weedhead is a troll looking for attention. 
According to his bible, he's also going to hell for judging others...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are babbling and have made no valid points. And you know nothing about me or my "bloodline". Wow...
> Joshua was a baby killer -- it says so right in your bible! Since you support him, do you support killing babies?


all you say is baby killer baby killer I explained it clearly to you . You defend this heathen right here. I would assume you come from a heathen nation same is him. You certainly don't represent USA we worship Christ


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

I will kill anything I would kill anyone if God told me too . I would sacrifice anything anything . I love babies but I will obey my father I trust his Holiness


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, weedhead is a troll looking for attention.
> According to his bible, he's also going to hell for judging others...


how have I judged you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Definitely a troll.
Nobody is really this dumb.
They would forget how to breathe...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> "God told them to do it" is a *very* weak argument...
> The bible was written by the same people who committed the genocide! Do you think they spun it to make themselves look good? Oh hell ya!


Christ is holy you'll see him with your own eyes after certain things must come to pass first.... hes coming


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Christ is holy you'll see him with your own eyes after certain things must come to pass first hes coming


Prepare to be disappointed. 
Santa Claus for adults isn't going to show up -- ever.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 4, 2017)

Huckster79 said:


> Smurfy,
> 
> I once thought very much like you, honest. I mean this sincerely;
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing that out. The current books of the bible were selected to control people.

There where at one time closer to 600 booms of the bible.


It was even said that Jesus killed a man and brought him back to life just because you know how kids are. Its the whole reason in the current bible it mentions Christ's birth then on to him being grown.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Since you don't like to talk about baby killers from the bible, how do you feel about incest?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Moral of the story if you refuse to follow Gods command . This will happen to your people .God will wipe yall out .He is a God of love.Because he warned them hey stop worshipping false gods .Turn to me im your creator but no .The heathen will not listen so God slay them .They had every opportunity


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 4, 2017)

How about realizing the bible is a load of horse shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> how have I judged you


Really?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Since you don't like to talk about baby killers from the bible, how do you feel about incest?


I answered about babies you may have missed it . I'm done your not ready for scripture battle. I let you pick a book you chose Joshua and don't even know what his even means?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Really?


really state how


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I answered about babies you may have missed it . I'm done your not ready for scripture battle. I let you pick a book you chose Joshua and don't even know what his even means?


I'm guessing his name means 'baby killer'?  
It is not surprising that you don't want to talk about incest. There's LOTS of it in the bible...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> really state how


If you are too dumb to see it in your own words, trying to explain it to you would be a waste of time. 
But that's what you want, isn't it? 
Troll...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> How about realizing the bible is a load of horse shit.


God don't want you either you don't care about his word go on living lost an unhappy an empty go ahead


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I answered about babies you may have missed it . I'm done your not ready for scripture battle. I let you pick a book you chose Joshua and don't even know what his even means?


So just to clarify, you are in favor of killing babies... for god?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God don't want you either you don't care about his word go on living lost an unhappy an empty go ahead


There you go -- judging others again. 
See you in hell...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 4, 2017)

I had no idea God had a secretary that was a member on RIU ......


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke you (x1) why offend these little ones . you must live a messy sloppy life full of sin . strung out on weed you can't see clearly your the only fool I prefer mine organized and clean of filthiness . God's going to hurt you if you keep provoking anger


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

Jesus on the dashboard! 
Awww YEAH!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Jesus on the dashboard!
> Awww YEAH!
> 
> View attachment 3954658


That would make a great stash box!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> hes coming


No doubt if you're tugging him.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> How about realizing the bible is a load of horse shit.


A collected volume of tall tales penned by a group of old drunks a few thousand years ago. 

_"And then the GIANT flew into the massive whale's ASSHOLE, and that's why the seas parted and the locust kings ruled Egypt!"

 _


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> No doubt if you're tugging him.


LOL


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Because he warned them hey stop worshipping false gods


Did he really start with "hey"? Cool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Did he really start with "hey"? Cool.


God is hip and cool like that.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> God is hip and cool like that.


I'm guessing it sounds a little effeminate when he says it, not that there's anything wrong with that.

"Haaaaaaaaaaaaay"...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I'm guessing it sounds a little effeminate when he says it, not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> "Haaaaaaaaaaaaay"...


Jazz hands?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I'm guessing it sounds a little effeminate when he says it, not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> "Haaaaaaaaaaaaay"...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

"Haaaaaaaaaaaaay"...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 4, 2017)

Gotta love bible thumpers. They always make an idiot out of themselves every single time....specially this one

P.s that quote was there to help someone if possible, just like all thumpers they always take things out of context. Go hide under ur rock where you came from.

Have a day


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> There you go -- judging others again.
> See you in hell...


okay im not going to spoon feed his ass . Im chastising that foolish man no respect if they want to be very disrespectful .Im tell them how it really is .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So just to clarify, you are in favor of killing babies... for god?


I'm in favor of anything God needs accomplished .God is always fair blame the heathen for hating the Lord of heaven and Earth .baby killer baby killer thats all you can speak


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> *im not going to spoon feed his ass* .


^Presented without further comment.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I had no idea God had a secretary that was a member on RIU ......


im curious secretary how so??


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay im not going to spoon feed his ass . Im chastising that foolish man no respect if they want to be very disrespectful .Im tell them how it really is .


In order to "chastise" them, you have already made the *judgement* that they have done something wrong. 
PS: The bible also says it's wrong to call someone a fool. 
Looks like you fucked up big time, and as I said earlier, I'll see you in hell.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Gotta love bible thumpers. They always make an idiot out of themselves every single time....specially this one
> 
> P.s that quote was there to help someone if possible, just like all thumpers they always take things out of context. Go hide under ur rock where you came from.
> 
> Have a day


I'm in the light theres no hiding . your the idiot that wont serve your creator .An has nothing but mean things to say .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm in favor of anything God needs accomplished .God is always fair blame the heathen for hating the Lord of heaven and Earth .baby killer baby killer thats all you can speak


Thank you. 
Hey @Bob Zmuda, this piece of shit would kill your kid if his version of god told him to. 
What a fuck head!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> ^Presented without further comment.
> 
> View attachment 3954964


your super ignorant ROLMFAO wtf is that ??? Thats not my God Jesus your such a troll


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> your super ignorant ROLMFAO wtf is that ??? *Thats not my God Jesus *your such a troll


Sure looks like him...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Jesus on the dashboard!
> Awww YEAH!
> 
> View attachment 3954658


yall trolls show some man that isn't even Christ I know not that mans face you stupid children . Have no idea who your talking to


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sure looks like him...


you don't know his face yet said he sure looks like him


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> yall trolls show some man that isn't even Christ I know not that mans face you stupid children . Have no idea who your talking to


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> In order to "chastise" them, you have already made the *judgement* that they have done something wrong.
> PS: The bible also says it's wrong to call someone a fool.
> Looks like you fucked up big time, and as I said earlier, I'll see you in hell.


God called him foolish haven't you read I didn't


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Weedhead24 has been a member of RIU less than one month & I bet he gets banned today. * 
Turtled at the very least.

* - reported for being a baby killer.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> *your super ignorant*


You can't make this stuff up, folks....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God called him foolish haven't you read I didn't


You totally ignored the judgement part. 
How convenient. 
You are a troll. 
Why do you want to kill infants for god? Does it give you a hard-on?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God


Which one(s)?


(Aja, African 'sleeping' goddess of the forest.)


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> You totally ignored the judgement part.
> How convenient.
> You are a troll.
> Why do you want to kill infants for god? Does it give you a hard-on?


I'd pull out the verse I read it today but it wouldn't do any good your ears are shut to understanding


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Which one(s)?
> 
> View attachment 3954986
> (Aja, African 'sleeping' goddess of the forest.)


No no no! 
His version of god speaks English. The bible is written in English after all...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'd pull out the verse I read it today but it wouldn't do any good your ears are shut to understanding


And there you go, judging others again. Could you be any dumber?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No no no!
> His version of god speaks English. The bible is written in English after all...


Awwww, darn it. And to think; that goddess statue predates the 'Jesus' character by _hundreds_ (thousands?) of years.
Go figure!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

Keep the hypocrisy flowing; show us what real Christians are like. 
So far you have judged others repeatedly and stated that you would kill infants if your version of god told you to. 

See you in hell, dickhole.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

This dude's the worst troll ever.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No no no!
> His version of god speaks English. The bible is written in English after all...


Im not capable of interpretation of God's word he interpreted it .Why can't I help a reader better understand . Especially the unlearned like you . Your lazy butt isn't going to trace back from greek to hebrew .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

Psalm 82:6
John 10:34
Fuck off.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

piss off boys


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> piss off boys


Revelations 22:20.

Jesus came.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Psalm 82:6
> John 10:34
> Fuck off.


You even know what version you just presented


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> You even know what version you just presented


Yes. It doesn't matter what version, it's the same in all of them with different historical translations.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Revelations 22:20.
> 
> Jesus came.


that verse is words of man not God you just posted a false doctrine


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> that verse is words of man not God you just posted a false doctrine


He came. All over your mom.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yes. It doesn't matter what version, it's the same in all of them with different historical translations.


It certainly matters not a intelligent statement


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He came. All over your mom.


I offend you poor baby tough luck


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> It certainly matters not a intelligent statement


*an intelligent statement

The Lord giveth and thy mother taketh.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> *piss off boys*


Hey, whatever you're into, dollface!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Im not capable of interpretation of God's word he interpreted it .Why can't I help a reader better understand . Especially the unlearned like you . Your lazy butt isn't going to trace back from greek to hebrew .


Lazy? 
Yet another judgment.
See you in hell hypocrite. 

(This is way too easy.)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lazy?
> Yet another judgment.
> See you in hell hypocrite.
> 
> (This is way too easy.)


His mom probably drank while he was in utero. Definitely Fetal Alcohol Syndrome in this one.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

I rebuke you (x1) devils provoking the Lord .with no understanding


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I offend you poor baby tough luck


LOL!

What a moron.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lazy?
> Yet another judgment.
> See you in hell hypocrite.
> 
> (This is way too easy.)


How have I judged anyone ? I don't understand


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> How have I judged anyone ?


What's all this about a cock judging contest? 
Wanna see a pic of mine?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 4, 2017)

okay won't be replying too much gayness for me


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay won't be replying


Promise?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay won't be replying too much gayness for me


Jesus had twelve men follow him around for a while. Pretty sure they got lonely.

Also, that's judgement.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Revelations 22:20.
> 
> Jesus came.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 4, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 4, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> provoking the Lord


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay im not going to spoon feed his ass . Im chastising that foolish man no respect if they want to be very disrespectful .Im tell them how it really is .


"How it really is"
There are over 1200 religions in the world! what makes yours so special? because you were born in the right country with Christian Parents that makes yours the correct religion and all those other religions are false?
Wake up, you are brainwashed.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I don't understand


No shit.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay won't be replying too much gayness for me


That tingling in your loins take you up to threat-level red?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke you (x1) devils provoking the Lord .with no understanding


@Olive Drab Green -- this is sig worthy!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Olive Drab Green -- this is sig worthy!





dagwood45431 said:


> That tingling in your loins take you up to threat-level red?


Y'all seem to be confused of who dominates this globe he is Christ . When the King of kings Lord of lords shows up . Everyone talking shit here . Will be so scared your going shit inside your pants and piss at the same time . Yall are going to get shaky is shit .smelling like shit and piss Gods going beat your asses with a rod of iron . and yall don't produce any fruit .Angels tossing all yall n the fire you go REPENT !!hes giving you a chance so it's not your will but thats what yall want


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Y'all seem to be confused of *who dominates this globe* he is Christ . When the King of kings Lord of lords shows up . Everyone talking shit here . Will be so scared your going *shit inside your pants and piss at the same time* . Yall are going to get shaky is shit .*smelling like shit and piss Gods going beat your asses with a rod of iron* . and yall don't *produce any fruit* .Angels *tossing all yall* n the fire you go REPENT !!hes giving you a chance so it's not your will but thats what yall want


Look, we *get* it - you are _desperately _repressed, to the point of being whipped into a scat/golden shower fervor. Among closeted/confused 'christian' repubs, it's the norm. Relax.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> When the King of kings Lord of lords shows up...your going shit inside your pants and piss


God is into water sports and scat? Not judging, but gross!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

yall got to stop posting pictures trying to offend me . I've told you I don't have images I don't know that face


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> God is into water sports and scat? Not judging, but gross!


Signature fodder of the day:



weedhead24 said:


> *Yall are going to get shaky is shit*.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm in the light theres no hiding . your the idiot that wont serve your creator .An has nothing but mean things to say .


Mean....hahaha.. ..your the bible thumper thats been brain washed.

Here allow me to prove something to you: Do you know the lords prayer? Do you know where I is written in the bible?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> What's your opinion on growing weed?
> 
> I see you speaking about the bible and was curious about your grow, you know the whole ((obey the laws of the land thing)).....or are you just taking bits and pieces for convenience?
> 
> Might wana check what the Feds think about da weeds before you act like you live by the bible and are holier than thou.


better watch your damn mouth look thyself before judging others judge me . I don't smoke . Find fault in me


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

PCXV said:


> God doesn't command or condone the use of medicine in the Bible, and you are hardly using it for medicine, less harmful drugs would work fine. The Bible says to both honor the body God gave you and to not alter your mindstate. There are very orthodoxical Christians that refuse any form of modern medicine for this reason. To say God is commanding you to use marijuana is stupid, to say he commands you to use marijuana when it also breaks the law is retarded.
> 
> You are performing mental gymnastics. Your argument about the Romans forging God's word could be said of the entire New Testament, including the illogical demonization of homosexuality. The Bible was written by men and it reflects the cultures and eras they lived in. The stories of the New Testament were passed down orally for 70-200 years (depending on chapter) before being written down by scholars. If you've ever played the game 'telephone' you'd know how much personal views/bias and cultural norms were injected into the stories. The NT was compiled by the Roman Catholic Church around 200 BCE (AD). They gathered writings from across the Roman Empire and compiled a story they thought was both coherent enough and also purveyed their ideals and social/political agenda. They created a new religion to both pacify and unify the vastly different cultures and religions in the regions that the Romans occupied. They changed dates of holidays, they created the idea of holy trinity instead kf a singular God, they created the idea of a human incarnation of God (Jesus), and they borrowed many more religious symbolisms from the religions of their conquered territories. Try doing some reading on that.
> 
> ...


stfu


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> *better watch your damn mouth* look thyself before judging others judge me . I don't smoke . Find fault in me





weedhead24 said:


> stfu


What a foul mouth! And threatening, as well! Tsk tsk tsk....typical 'christian'....


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> So you're saying me using it for insomnia is stupid? Look, if you read the contexts of "keeping a sober mind" it is SOLELY because it is either harmful to the body or promotes sin. Weed does neither. PLUS, Jesus himself used cannabis as medicine in kaneh-bosom AKA the Holy Annointing Oil! Who are you to say that because "very orthodoxical Christians" oppose modern medicine, then all Christians shouldn't? Scripture doesn't ban mind-altering medicine. It's not a sin to take medicine, but gluttony and/or constant drunkenness certainly is a sin. However, I do not excessively consume weed. I haven't smoked in almost 6 weeks and when I do it's for sleep 99% of the time.
> 
> As far as the legality of my grow, I am in a legal state and on a medical patient's property. So no, that's not really a sin because I'm not breaking the law.


Don't say Jesus used cannabis, because he didn't .You cant be addicted to a bad habit. An convert these people to God. Cannabis brings mental addiction clouding your mind my brother


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Don't say Jesus used cannabis, because he didn't .






weedhead24 said:


> Cannabis brings mental addiction clouding your mind my brother


Why are you here? Information gathering? Are you a cop?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Mean....hahaha.. ..your the bible thumper thats been brain washed.
> 
> Here allow me to prove something to you: Do you know the lords prayer? Do you know where I is written in the bible?


why do you ask offcourse God taught us how to pray .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2017)

How do you know Jesus didn't smoke cannabis? Were you there? Don't make assumptions with out proof.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> why do you ask offcourse God taught us how to pray .


Ok where is it written in the bible?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Your last sentence is logical, the rest is a far stretch. "Yielding seed after it's kind" doesn't specify cannabis directly, and Cannabis is not an herb. I don't know the context of "some shall speak lies and hypocrisy" but it doesn't sound like it's specifying cannabis prohibition.
> 
> The Bible mentioning plants and/or God creating plants doesn't say anything for cannabis use. Smoking weed is bad for your health in several ways, it also gets you high as balls; the Bible DOES explicitly forbid both of these things. So we have a far stretch that weed has seeds therefore it is good (so do poppy seeds aka opiates ala heroin) or the insane stretch that cannabis is an herb for meat VS a direct command to honor your body and mind that easily encompasses cannabis use.


Gods not talking about cannabis. I know how to interpret it


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok where is it written in the bible?


okay give a sec. taking a dump


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

Heil Tweetler said:


> jesus pleae forgive this witless, uneducated, bigoted, fucking gas bag. He is the asshole with the beam in his eye that you told us about. Lord, he's the bitch with a wet ass, who with lily white, jelly like arm, is itching to throw the first rock
> 
> Eli, your logic, like that of a rabid mongrel, is a reliable indicator that all your thoughts are muddled, disturbed and meritless turds


oh shut up he hasn't learned that verse


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Ok where is it written in the bible?


Original King james version 
Luke chapter 1 : verse 1 

And it came to pass, that, as he was praying in a certain place, when he ceased, one of his disciples said unto him, Lord, teach us to pray, as John also taught his disciples.

2 And he said unto them, When ye pray, say, Our Father which art in heaven, Hallowed be thy name. Thy kingdom come. Thy will be done, as in heaven, so in earth.

3 Give us day by day our daily bread.

4 And forgive us our sins; for we also forgive every one that is indebted to us. And lead us not into temptation; but deliver us from evil.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 5, 2017)

Good now I'm gonna back you up about a 1000 yrs, the first written account of the lord prayer actually was in the first book of Adam and eve, book one, there are 2 books.

Kinda makes you wonder where Luke learned it from, it also proves that the bible your reading from is also not.complete. Just like the books of Judas, Mary Magdalene, and others they were never added. Plus king James was written and developed sometime in the 16th or 17th century...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Y'all seem to be confused of who dominates this globe he is Christ.


So, Jesus is into S&M?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> and yall don't produce any fruit


Speaking of fruit, I'm wondering what in the fuck produced you.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu


Flock member: Give me strength to understand WWJD.
Jesus: stfu


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Look, we *get* it - you are _desperately _repressed, to the point of being whipped into a scat/golden shower fervor. Among closeted/confused 'christian' repubs, it's the norm. Relax.
> 
> View attachment 3955317


Sick abs.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I don't have images


Are you blind (not that there's anything wrong with that)?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 5, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> What a foul mouth! And threatening, as well! Tsk tsk tsk....typical 'christian'....


It's sad actually .....for people who actually believe in there religion/religions ..........fun for us but totally sad for dem.....


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> better watch your damn mouth look thyself before judging others judge me . I don't smoke . Find fault in me


 
 

* FREAK!!!!!!!*


----------



## PCXV (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu


Very Christian-like response, seriously. In total ignorance and/or denial of the history of their own religion.

What's wrong with the Bible and other religious doctrines is how men crafted them to be a political tool to control and mobilize populations. The doctrine, as it stands, deters or outright subverts human's inherent desire to question, learn, find meaning and order. It does so by providing a false basis for answers to life's biggest questions, resting them on superstition, and then backing what are often false conclusions with demands of blind obedience/faith, threats of eternal damnation/torture (fear), claiming false authority over truth, and absolution of all guilt by attributing all misdeeds and suffering to a virtually non-existent entity and his plan (destiny).

You have been trained to silence the voices of reason so you may better serve those that benefit from your indoctrination/blind faith.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> taking a dump


Each time you 'post', yep.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 5, 2017)

Is this Bible Bangin' Shit Show really still going on? Fuck that dude's God. Fucking worshipping He Who Must Not Be Named and shit.

Don't worry, God will forgive me.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Gods not talking about cannabis. I know how to interpret it


No you don't, but you do know how to assert your opinion as the objective truth like a total jackass. Hold on a sec guys, weedhead24 says all orthodox Christians are wrong about drug use, turns out only weedhead24 knows how to interpret the Bible and he says god is cool with drugs! Isn't that great?! /sarcasm


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 5, 2017)

@txbudman that was a stupid response

The bible isn't incomplete . So your saying it was impossible for scribes to pass down writings from the prophets an apostles ? Like anything else in history . the priesthood has scrolls since the beginning of time . Passed down through bloodlines .What are you proving ?The King James started evolving in 1611.There's a common misconception, it was the first English bible well it wasn't.There was numerous other English examples before 1611. It started in Greek with the original Textus Receptus done by Erasmus .Then what changed everything from what we know today in church history. Is well is just secular history .Its called the 1516 Erasmus of Rotterdam Greek latin new testament .The smartest man that ever lived, non deity factor okay Jesus of course is the smartest man that ever lived Lol. But Solomans up there is well . Even today we consider Erasmus the smartest whether it's in sciences, theologist, philosophy .He was just that smart created the Original Textus Receptus .Generally considered the most important book ever printed .An this is the book that launch the reformation . Even as an atheist you acknowledge that is the most important book ever printed .The Renaissance is launch from this the truth comes from this book .An we see just how imparitive this book is, but what it also did was cause an enormity of problems. What I mean by that money stop flowing to Rome (Jerusalem) . There's a building under construction and there's a very famous interior designer down there, that was hired to decorate it. Off course im talking about the Vatican .Michael Angelo 15th chapel that money stop flowing .The church started putting bountys on peoples heads saying ,"You can't teach this it isn't what we consider accurate ." Even though Erasmus said ,"We kind of got a problem here it does say metanoia not pay a fine so we're going to have to address this theological issue ."The prodestant movement birth from that book . What does the prodestant movement actually mean ?To protest ...in this edition Erasmus has put the original Greek next to the churches Latin .It makes it very easy to see the contradiction between the two .That's why it changed everything, because it showed what we were doing wrong .Showed what it should be, but he didn't translate it to show what it should be til later .Okay that wouldn't be until 1519 .These are two contradictory things side by side .All he was doing is showing the evidence .The church is Latin corrupted version .And then the original Greek Textus Receptus .He just put it side by side and basically let the reader be the judge .This is the bullet that basically effectively killed the church .Next was the first edition Coverdale Bible .What really it is though, is the work of William Tendale . Now as we know Tendale is the inventor of the English we speak today . He's also the inventor of our very first English bible . Translated from the original languages .Tendale in England wanted to do the samething Luther was doing in Germany .An he went underground and with the aid of Luthers libary books like this an later editions of Erasmus is work .Tendale would produce the very first new testament .It becomes the most hunted book .In the history of England an so the king wants this thing burned .So England was still under total control of the catholic church .At the time that Tyndale's producing his new testament in 1526 .An it is a book that's basically an assault on the establish church of London at that time .This became a manumental achievement, because Tyndale in the last years of his life .Spent most of his time, translating from the Hebrew and Greek to produce this book . The rest of the old testament, some of it they weren't able to get done from the original Hebrew .Reason is Tyndale was arrested in 1534 . He's held under house arrest for 500 days .An then on the morning of October 6th, 1536 . He's taken out an burned, but in that incarceration period Miles Coverdale finished that. Which Tyndale had started . This bible is the best out of these mentioned I feel . It's the 1537 what we call the Mathews Bible . Now what is it ? It's nothing more than a complete of the new testament of Tyndales work .Now remember when Tyndale dies his last words were ,"Lord open the eyes of king of England ."Now what happened in that prayer . Tyndale could've said a million things .Why waste your last breathe saying Lord open the eyes of king of England ? Tyndale knew that no matter how crazy Henry the 8th was .If he could get Henry the 8th, to break with the establish church of Rome . England would be one an protected . It's one thing to have to have a personal relationship with Jesus . It's another thing to have a personal relationship with Jesus an somebody wanting to wake up and kill you every morning .(to be continued )..


----------



## PCXV (Jun 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> @txbudman that was a stupid response
> 
> The bible isn't incomplete . So your saying it was impossible for scribes to pass down writings from the prophets an apostles ? Like anything else in history . the priesthood has scrolls since the beginning of time . Passed down through bloodlines . What are you proving ? The King James started evolving in 1611.There's a common misconception, it was the first English bible well it wasn't.There was numerous other English examples before 1611. It started in Greek with the original Textus Receptus done by Erasmus .Then what changed everything from what we know today in church history. Is well is just secular history .Its called the 1516 Erasmus of Rotterdam Greek latin new testament .The smartest man that ever lived, non deity factor okay Jesus of course is the smartest man that ever lived Lol. But Solomans up there is well . Even today we consider Erasmus the smartest whether it's in sciences, theologist, philosophy .He was just that smart created the Original Textus Receptus .Generally considered the most important book ever printed .An this is the book that launch the reformation . Even as an atheist you acknowledge that is the most important book ever printed .The Renaissance is launch from this the truth comes from this book .An we see just how imparitive this book is, but what it also did was cause an enormity of problems. What I mean by that money stop flowing to Rome (Jerusalem) . There's a building under construction and there's a very famous interior designer down there, that was hired to decorate it. Off course im talking about the Vatican .Michael Angelo 15th chapel that money stop flowing .The church started putting bountys on peoples heads saying ,"You can't teach this it isn't what we consider accurate ." Even though Erasmus said ,"We kind of got a problem here it does say metanoia not pay a fine so we're going to have to address this theological issue ."The prodestant movement birth from that book . What does the prodestant movement actually mean ?To protest ...in this edition Erasmus has put the original Greek next to the churches Latin .It makes it very easy to see the contradiction between the two .That's why it changed everything, because it showed what we were doing wrong .Showed what it should be, but he didn't translate it to show what it should be til later . Okay that wouldn't be until 1519 .These are two contradictory things side by side .All he was doing is showing the evidence .The church it latin corrupted version . And then the original Greek Textus Receptus .He just put it side by side and basically let the reader be the judge . This is the bullet that basically effectively killed the church . next was the first edition Coverdale Bible . What really it is though, is the work of William Tendale . Now as we know Tendale is the inventor of the English we speak today . He's also the inventor of our very first English bible . Translated from the original languages .Tendale in England wanted to do the samething Luther was doing in Germany .An he went underground and with the aid of Luthers libary books like this an later editions of Erasmus is work .Tendale would produce the very first new testament .It becomes the most hunted book .In the history of England an so the king wants this thing burned .So England was still under total control of the catholic church .At the time that Tyndale's producing his new testament in 1526 .An it is a book that's basically an assault on the establish church of London at that time .This became a manumental achievement, because Tyndale in the last years of his life .Spent most of his time, translating from the Hebrew and Greek to produce this book . The rest of the old testament, some of it they weren't able to get done from the original Hebrew .Reason is Tyndale was arrested in 1534 . He's held under house arrest for 500 days .An then on the morning of October 6th, 1536 . He's taken out an burned, but in that incarceration period Miles Coverdale finished that. Which Tyndale had started . This bible is the best out of these mentioned I feel . It's the 1537 what we call the Mathews Bible . Now what is it ? It's nothing more than a complete of the new testament of Tyndales work .Now remember when Tyndale dies his last words were ,"Lord open the eyes of king of England ."Now what happened in that prayer . Tyndale could've said a million things .Why waste your last breathe saying Lord open the eyes of king of England ? Tyndale knew that no matter how crazy Henry the 8th was .If he could get Henry the 8th, to break with the establish church of Rome . England would be one an protected . It's one thing to have to have a personal relationship with Jesus . It's another thing to have a personal relationship with Jesus an somebody wanting to wake up and kill you every morning .(to be continued )..


"Priesthood had scrolls since the beginning of time" ...

Less crack, more editing, more relevancy.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

@txbudman

That was there mission, but finally Henry 8th permitted the Bible to go free based on one thing .......a divorce .These two texts obviously changing, you could truly have a personal relationship with Jesus from these two books .You had that meditator of the church .Had to have someone instead of just Jesus Christ .Just being the meditator, what we call today .Today the confession booth. "Forgive me Father for I have sin confession ." This defeated the confession booth an got rid of it completely .There was no need anymore .You didn't have to have a man tell you What your penalty was for this crime, that you committed against God .An what we have today is called the Great Bible or the Bible that was authorized an permitted by Henry 8th king of England .That would become fun to remember a couple of things .A later edition of Erasmu's is work .Was done by a guy named Beeza .An another work were most familiar though .Is done by Staphonis now Staphonis is important, because he gives us the Greek .That are Geneva Bible or the Bible done by the reformers of John Calvin, William Willingham .Those guys they will use this Greek text .To translate what their English bibles known as today .As the Geneva Bible, it's famous because it's the first one with verses .Okay that's why the Geneva Bible is so familiar to us .Is like where did John 3:16 come from, well it came from these guys divided into chapters already there but the verses. After Henry 8th his son takes the throne .An we know him today as Edward the 6th .He died very young he was only on the throne for four or five years. In that time he permitted the scriptures to go free is well. but he too had no spouse or no kids .An so when he doesn't have an air .Who ends up taking the throne .His sister who we know today is bloody Mary .We call her bloody Mary, because she was responsible for literally over seven thousand of her own peoples death .For what reason they taught there children the Bible in English .She had them burn to the stake .So in her zeal for the church she killing these people .The parents were teaching there kids .An they only wanted the church to teach there kids . We weren't qualified to teach our kids .So basically they are being burn to the stake for home schooling in a sense .They wanted complete rule .Well during that uprising, men of courage decided that we're going to rebell .An what were there names, John Nox , John Fox , and William Whittingham .They fled England and they go to work on a brand new text .An what do we call that text today ?We call that the Geneva Bible first family Bible. What we know today is the Textus Receptus .It will go to produce, what we know as the very first home school bible .The Geneva Bible an so this the book settles over the mayflower .Thats the Bible that settles Jamestown, after bloody Mary's terror .She had a sister off course, we know her name is queen Elizabeth .To win the hearts of the people . She gave us the bishops bible . (to be continued)


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 6, 2017)

Holy run-on paragraph Batman!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

@txbudwoman so called bishops bible .Done by pastors they just wanted something a little more authoritive .This comes from people Hebrew Greek experts .But truthfully it never settles with the people it was a glorious work .Just never caught on .An then off course she has no spouse or kids .So who would take the throne ?Her cousin from Scotland, off course we know him is King James .Next released is the first edition of the King James Bible .An then a year later, he allowed the folks to buy one at a book store .The King James new testament


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> Holy run-on paragraph Batman! View attachment 3955812


stfu


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

PCXV said:


> "Priesthood had scrolls since the beginning of time" ...
> 
> Less crack, more editing, more relevancy.


your closed minded and blown your brain cells


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Very Christian-like response, seriously. In total ignorance and/or denial of the history of their own religion.
> 
> What's wrong with the Bible and other religious doctrines is how men crafted them to be a political tool to control and mobilize populations. The doctrine, as it stands, deters or outright subverts human's inherent desire to question, learn, find meaning and order. It does so by providing a false basis for answers to life's biggest questions, resting them on superstition, and then backing what are often false conclusions with demands of blind obedience/faith, threats of eternal damnation/torture (fear), claiming false authority over truth, and absolution of all guilt by attributing all misdeeds and suffering to a virtually non-existent entity and his plan (destiny).
> 
> You have been trained to silence the voices of reason so you may better serve those that benefit from your indoctrination/blind faith.


TROLL did you say superstition ? I don't believe in superstition let the big boys talk . Nobody wants to hear you


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

PCXV said:


> "Priesthood had scrolls since the beginning of time" ...
> 
> Less crack, more editing, more relevancy.


shhhhh let the big boys talk


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> Each time you 'post', yep.
> 
> View attachment 3955528


thats you talking out your butt cheeks


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Good now I'm gonna back you up about a 1000 yrs, the first written account of the lord prayer actually was in the first book of Adam and eve, book one, there are 2 books.


Come on let's see you document that .Teach me from Gods word exactly what you mean .Not mans word God's word .


----------



## OldMedUser (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Nobody wants to hear you


I do.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

OldMedUser said:


> View attachment 3955828


Nice!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

Is that weedhead asshole over here, too? I see he's having no better luck selling his coolaid over here


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Come on let's see you document that .Teach me from Gods word exactly what you mean .Not mans word God's word .


 There is no gods word, you idiot. Man wrote it all. All of it. And the stories were recycled. Little original content


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Is that weedhead asshole over here, too? I see he's having no better luck selling his coolaid over here


Yep, he's still going door-to-door trying to sell his bat-shit crazy religious views.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

Unbelievable. This stuff reveals the true stupidity of a person


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> @txbudman that was a stupid response
> 
> The bible isn't incomplete . So your saying it was impossible for scribes to pass down writings from the prophets an apostles ? Like anything else in history . the priesthood has scrolls since the beginning of time . Passed down through bloodlines .What are you proving ?The King James started evolving in 1611.There's a common misconception, it was the first English bible well it wasn't.There was numerous other English examples before 1611. It started in Greek with the original Textus Receptus done by Erasmus .Then what changed everything from what we know today in church history. Is well is just secular history .Its called the 1516 Erasmus of Rotterdam Greek latin new testament .The smartest man that ever lived, non deity factor okay Jesus of course is the smartest man that ever lived Lol. But Solomans up there is well . Even today we consider Erasmus the smartest whether it's in sciences, theologist, philosophy .He was just that smart created the Original Textus Receptus .Generally considered the most important book ever printed .An this is the book that launch the reformation . Even as an atheist you acknowledge that is the most important book ever printed .The Renaissance is launch from this the truth comes from this book .An we see just how imparitive this book is, but what it also did was cause an enormity of problems. What I mean by that money stop flowing to Rome (Jerusalem) . There's a building under construction and there's a very famous interior designer down there, that was hired to decorate it. Off course im talking about the Vatican .Michael Angelo 15th chapel that money stop flowing .The church started putting bountys on peoples heads saying ,"You can't teach this it isn't what we consider accurate ." Even though Erasmus said ,"We kind of got a problem here it does say metanoia not pay a fine so we're going to have to address this theological issue ."The prodestant movement birth from that book . What does the prodestant movement actually mean ?To protest ...in this edition Erasmus has put the original Greek next to the churches Latin .It makes it very easy to see the contradiction between the two .That's why it changed everything, because it showed what we were doing wrong .Showed what it should be, but he didn't translate it to show what it should be til later .Okay that wouldn't be until 1519 .These are two contradictory things side by side .All he was doing is showing the evidence .The church is Latin corrupted version .And then the original Greek Textus Receptus .He just put it side by side and basically let the reader be the judge .This is the bullet that basically effectively killed the church .Next was the first edition Coverdale Bible .What really it is though, is the work of William Tendale . Now as we know Tendale is the inventor of the English we speak today . He's also the inventor of our very first English bible . Translated from the original languages .Tendale in England wanted to do the samething Luther was doing in Germany .An he went underground and with the aid of Luthers libary books like this an later editions of Erasmus is work .Tendale would produce the very first new testament .It becomes the most hunted book .In the history of England an so the king wants this thing burned .So England was still under total control of the catholic church .At the time that Tyndale's producing his new testament in 1526 .An it is a book that's basically an assault on the establish church of London at that time .This became a manumental achievement, because Tyndale in the last years of his life .Spent most of his time, translating from the Hebrew and Greek to produce this book . The rest of the old testament, some of it they weren't able to get done from the original Hebrew .Reason is Tyndale was arrested in 1534 . He's held under house arrest for 500 days .An then on the morning of October 6th, 1536 . He's taken out an burned, but in that incarceration period Miles Coverdale finished that. Which Tyndale had started . This bible is the best out of these mentioned I feel . It's the 1537 what we call the Mathews Bible . Now what is it ? It's nothing more than a complete of the new testament of Tyndales work .Now remember when Tyndale dies his last words were ,"Lord open the eyes of king of England ."Now what happened in that prayer . Tyndale could've said a million things .Why waste your last breathe saying Lord open the eyes of king of England ? Tyndale knew that no matter how crazy Henry the 8th was .If he could get Henry the 8th, to break with the establish church of Rome . England would be one an protected . It's one thing to have to have a personal relationship with Jesus . It's another thing to have a personal relationship with Jesus an somebody wanting to wake up and kill you every morning .(to be continued )..





weedhead24 said:


> @txbudman
> 
> That was there mission, but finally Henry 8th permitted the Bible to go free based on one thing .......a divorce .These two texts obviously changing, you could truly have a personal relationship with Jesus from these two books .You had that meditator of the church .Had to have someone instead of just Jesus Christ .Just being the meditator, what we call today .Today the confession booth. "Forgive me Father for I have sin confession ." This defeated the confession booth an got rid of it completely .There was no need anymore .You didn't have to have a man tell you What your penalty was for this crime, that you committed against God .An what we have today is called the Great Bible or the Bible that was authorized an permitted by Henry 8th king of England .That would become fun to remember a couple of things .A later edition of Erasmu's is work .Was done by a guy named Beeza .An another work were most familiar though .Is done by Staphonis now Staphonis is important, because he gives us the Greek .That are Geneva Bible or the Bible done by the reformers of John Calvin, William Willingham .Those guys they will use this Greek text .To translate what their English bibles known as today .As the Geneva Bible, it's famous because it's the first one with verses .Okay that's why the Geneva Bible is so familiar to us .Is like where did John 3:16 come from, well it came from these guys divided into chapters already there but the verses. After Henry 8th his son takes the throne .An we know him today as Edward the 6th .He died very young he was only on the throne for four or five years. In that time he permitted the scriptures to go free is well. but he too had no spouse or no kids .An so when he doesn't have an air .Who ends up taking the throne .His sister who we know today is bloody Mary .We call her bloody Mary, because she was responsible for literally over seven thousand of her own peoples death .For what reason they taught there children the Bible in English .She had them burn to the stake .So in her zeal for the church she killing these people .The parents were teaching there kids .An they only wanted the church to teach there kids . We weren't qualified to teach our kids .So basically they are being burn to the stake for home schooling in a sense .They wanted complete rule .Well during that uprising, men of courage decided that we're going to rebell .An what were there names, John Nox , John Fox , and William Whittingham .They fled England and they go to work on a brand new text .An what do we call that text today ?We call that the Geneva Bible first family Bible. What we know today is the Textus Receptus .It will go to produce, what we know as the very first home school bible .The Geneva Bible an so this the book settles over the mayflower .Thats the Bible that settles Jamestown, after bloody Mary's terror .She had a sister off course, we know her name is queen Elizabeth .To win the hearts of the people . She gave us the bishops bible . (to be continued)


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> your *closed minded *and *blown* your brain cells





weedhead24 said:


> shhhhh* let the big boys* talk





weedhead24 said:


> thats you talking out *your butt cheeks*


*You're


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Unbelievable. This stuff reveals the true stupidity of a person


It does, especially this one.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Come on let's see you document that .Teach me from Gods word exactly what you mean .Not mans word God's word .


Lmao.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> shhhhh let the brainwashed morons wallow in their own bullshit and false sense of superiority.


Fify


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> TROLL did you say superstition ? I don't believe in superstition let the big boys talk . Nobody wants to hear you


Christianity is complete superstition you goon.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> It does, especially this one.


Why you so quiet now .I was talking to you .You have nothing educated to come back with I Know


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

You're an idiot


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu


That's not very christian...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

Rrog said:


> There is no gods word, you idiot. Man wrote it all. All of it. And the stories were recycled. Little original content


The story of Jesus definitely isn't unique. It was all copied from previous mythology.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Why you so quiet now .I was talking to you .You have nothing educated to come back with I Know


Please, always remember ~ Jesus _loves_ you!

And he doesn't like the way you *leer* at him while he's sleeping. Stop it!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's not very christian...


I'm not going to let some unlearned hypocrites push me around .Think they can run all over me .That's not Christan like .


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm not going to let some unlearned hypocrites push me around .Think they can run all over me .That's not Christan like .


Hey, let's forget the jesus this and jesus that shit for a sec. What is your deal with periods?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm not going to let some unlearned hypocrites push me around .Think they can run all over me .That's not Christan like .


That's *not* what Jesus would do. 

See you in hell, dickhole...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The story of Jesus definitely isn't unique. It was all copied from previous mythology.


Yep, sort of a 'best (worst) of' ancient spiritual/naturalistic/harvest beliefs. Persian, Greek, Pagan, Sumerian, Egyptian, etc.

I'm with Lord Summerisle and Miss Rose, bro...I'm all about a fruitful harvest...





Me manning the dragon at last year's May Day festival:


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm not going to let some *unlearned hypocrites* push me around.





weedhead24 said:


> *I'm a* *Christian*.


 

Does not compute.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2017)

Oh this guy is classic. Ok, described Jesus (the man), what did he look like?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh this guy is classic. Ok, described Jesus (the man), what did he look like?


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Why you so quiet now .I was talking to you .You have nothing educated to come back with I Know


What do you know about "educated replies"? Your replies are either "stfu cause I have no argument" or huge runon paragraphs copy and pasted from the internet. Lmao


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

He believes jesus is reading his posts. He thinks he's getting brownie points by defending jesus' name.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> View attachment 3956018


That's pretty darn close Lou, with the exception of the hair, and slightly darker skin...lol


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

Rrog said:


> He believes jesus is reading his posts. He thinks he's getting brownie points by defending jesus' name.


How can Jesus be reading all of HIS posts and watching ME take a dump (while I scratch my back with a hairbrush) at the SAME time?
Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> That's pretty darn close Lou, with the exception of the hair, and slightly darker skin...lol


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh this guy is classic. Ok, described Jesus (the man), what did he look like?


If I speak of the Lord y'all will just mock. You must be out of your mind .If you think im tell you what his face looks like. So these sottish children can blasphem the face of the Lord . I think not .. I'm the only one he visited nor will you believe .So I shall not speak of his presence .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

PCXV said:


> What do you know about "educated replies"? Your replies are either "stfu cause I have no argument" or huge runon paragraphs copy and pasted from the internet. Lmao


All of you hypocrites have errors in your sentences .If your going to complain about my paragraphs.At least be educated enough to use .Proper punctuation and spelling yourselves .


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> If I speak of the Lord y'all will just mock. You must be out of your mind .If you think im tell you what his face looks like. So these scottish children can blasphem the face of the Lord . I think not .. I'm the only one he visited nor will you believe .So I shall not speak of his presence .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> That's pretty darn close Lou, with the exception of the hair, and slightly darker skin...lol


Look at yourself sottish child imagining God's face yet pretend to know from a picture drawn by the hands of a man .Oh this is classic


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Look at yourself sottish child imagining God's face yet pretend to know from a picture drawn by the hands of a man .Oh this is classic


What's a "sottish child"? Almost sounds like you are attempting to single out/racially bully the Scottish.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

Tell us again how you would kill children or fuck your mom if god told you to.
I love that story...


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> All of you hypocrites have errors in your sentences .If your going to complain about my paragraphs.At least be educated enough to use .Proper punctuation and spelling yourselves .


I didn't even bring up your grammar and punctuation, dumbass. And it's "if *you're* going to complain."

You call others uneducated when your response to opposing arguments is "stfu." Are you mentally handicapped? Serious question.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> What's a "sottish child"? Almost sounds like you are attempting to single out/racially bully the Scottish.


Tartanphobic. I've seen it before. Sad.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Look at yourself sottish child imagining God's face yet pretend to know from a picture drawn by the hands of a man .Oh this is classic


Words by men (Bible), and you kill yourself over the words.
Drawings by men, and you point your finger and speak blaspheme.

You are a fool. The least educated, lowest IQ of anyone posting on this thread, yet you dare discuss intelligence.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

PCXV said:


> I didn't even bring up your grammar and punctuation, dumbass. And it's "if *you're* going to complain."
> 
> You call others uneducated when your response to opposing arguments is "stfu." Are you mentally handicapped? Serious question.


you cried about my paragraphs waaahhh his paragraphs are run ons sound like a little baby


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Words by men (Bible), and you kill yourself over the words.
> Drawings by men, and you point your finger and speak blaspheme.
> 
> You are a fool. The least educated, lowest IQ of anyone posting on this thread, yet you dare discuss intelligence.


How do you even know it's word's of men . Haven't you read it . You think my words are words of men . You have no knowledge nor do you seek it .All knowledge flows from God


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> You think my words are words of men


No, not at all. I think your words are the words of an imbecile.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

He fails to realize that men wrote the bible. Men wrote all sorts of passages. A buncha other men gathered around and decided what man-written passages to include, and which to exclude. Viola! The Bible.

Written and edited by a whole lotta different men.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

It is some weird fucking tick this guy has with his periods, and he's oblivious. Maybe punctuation is the work of the devil or some such. Avoid proper punctuation, lest you invite the dark lord for dinner.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> How do you even know it's word's of men . Haven't you read it . You think my words are words of men . You have no knowledge nor do you seek it .All knowledge flows from God


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 6, 2017)

Rrog said:


> He fails to realize that men wrote the bible. Men wrote all sorts of passages. A buncha other men gathered around and decided what man-written passages to include, and which to exclude. Viola! The Bible.
> 
> Written and edited by a whole lotta different men.


Like most bible thumpers.

Historical record shows that it was actually one cardinal that made the bible, and he picked and.choose what to put in. It was supposed to be the first council of nicea (sp), but that got botched cause of disagreements on what should go into the book. Ultimately it came down to one person.

Luke most bible thumper who think this way. They also fail to realize that the bible in itself is just a bunch of.morality tales and stories. Very bias against women or the female form. And in some case highly religiously racist too.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you cried about my paragraphs waaahhh his paragraphs are run ons sound like a little baby


I laughed at your paragraphs and asked you to engage my arguments. Keep running.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> How do you even know it's word's of men . Haven't you read it . You think my words are words of men . You have no knowledge nor do you seek it .All knowledge flows from God


----------



## Rrog (Jun 6, 2017)

This is why these guys hang out with one another - exclusively.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

Have any of you seen his thread where his mommy takes away his plants?!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

I got my life back on track .I don't grow cannabis, that was before I grew .Once I started changing my life blessings started flowing again from our heavenly Father . trolling my nut sack all over my balls . This character gets the pic I took cuts from show em the big ass one you can't grow like


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> No, not at all. I think your words are the words of an imbecile.


troll I misspelled a sentence boy your all over it


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 6, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Like most bible thumpers.
> 
> Historical record shows that it was actually one cardinal that made the bible, and he picked and.choose what to put in. It was supposed to be the first council of nicea (sp), but that got botched cause of disagreements on what should go into the book. Ultimately it came down to one person.
> 
> Luke most bible thumper who think this way. They also fail to realize that the bible in itself is just a bunch of.morality tales and stories. Very bias against women or the female form. And in some case highly religiously racist too.


You call me a racist, then your calling God racist. I only teach his word


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> You call me a racist, then your calling God racist. I only teach his word


Here that everyone! When you insult weedhead, you insult god.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 6, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> troll I misspelled a sentence boy your all over it


You're 


weedhead24 said:


> You call me a racist, then your calling God racist. I only teach his word


You're

As in, you're a retard.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

PCXV said:


> You're
> 
> 
> You're
> ...


I'm thinkin' weedhead didn't graduate from high school. If he did, they lowered the bar WAY too low...


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> troll I misspelled a sentence boy your all over it


My opinion of your intellect was influenced MUCH more by what you say than by how you say it.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Have any of you seen his thread where his mommy takes away his plants?!


Crap no wonder he so anally retentive. Mommy busted him and sent him to bible school. Poor bastard.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Weedhead- He's just another basement dwelling loser who listens to mom

Now he teaches gods word. What a fucking zero.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Crap no wonder he so anally retentive. Mommy busted him and sent him to bible school. Poor bastard.


I read the whole Bible at 16 year's of age


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

That would be your problem, not ours


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Weedhead- He's just another basement dwelling loser who listens to mom
> 
> Now he teaches gods word. What a fucking zero.


you don't even know what religion she is .You don't even know me be quiet


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> That would be your problem, not ours


I'm saved your life consists of so many problems .While Christ intervene in my problems I have none


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

go ahead harden your hearts to the Lord . Y'all will have problems, sunken to your feet in problems .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> go ahead harden your hearts to the Lord . Y'all will have problems, sunken to your feet in problems .


Fuck Jesus.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> My opinion of your intellect was influenced MUCH more by what you say than by how you say it.


Where I lack education God strengthens Exodus: ch. 31 verse 3
And I have filled him with the spirit of God, in wisdom, and in understanding, and in knowledge, and in all manner of workmanship


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Where I lack education God strengthens Exodus: ch. 31 verse 3
> And I have filled him with the spirit of God, in wisdom, and in understanding, and in knowledge, and in all manner of workmanship


Jesus wants to fill your ass with his spirit.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck Jesus.
> View attachment 3956621


I rebuke you (x1) REPENT!!! for you will suffer for blasphemy the name of the Lord your God . Name live drab Green


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke you (x1) REPENT!!! for you will suffer for blasphemy the name of the Lord your God . Name live drab Green


Sig worthy!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Jesus wants to fill your ass with his spirit.


I rebuke you (x2) REPENT name olive drab green


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke you (x1) REPENT!!! for you will suffer for blasphemy the name of the Lord your God . Name live drab Green


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

What a fucking asshole repuke


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke you (x2) REPENT name olive drab green


I'll repent all over your face. Jesus will cum, too.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3956656


I rebuke you (x3) oh fowl spirit name olive drab green


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke you (x3) oh fowl spirit name olive drab green


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3956657


I rebuke you (x4) REPENT!!! an God will forgive thou name olive drab green


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

*"oh fowl spirit"* is definitely my favorite.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

This could go on forever...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke you (x4) REPENT!!! an God will forgive thou name olive drab green


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> This could go on forever...


Let's see what number I can get into before he gets bored.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3956658


I rebuke thee (x5)REPENT!!! AN God will forgive thou name olive drab green


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Let's see what number I can get into before he gets bored.


it's not about when I get bored .Im trying to help you not get your ass kick you know not what you do


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> it's not about when I get bored .Im trying to help you not get your ass kick you know not what you do


Get my ass kicked? I'd like to see you try, little pussy boy.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I rebuke thee (x5)REPENT!!! AN God will forgive thou name olive drab green


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

you do realize that isn't Jesus its a picture of some random person .But I know what your trying to imply


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you do realize that isn't Jesus its a picture of some random person .But I know what your trying to imply


You realize none of the images that I have posted are Jesus, because Jesus was black, right?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3956659


I REBUKE THEE (x6) REPENT!!! an God will forgive thou . name olive drab green 
oh I won't touch you but it God who will punish you


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You realize none of the images that I have posted are Jesus, because Jesus was black, right?


Jesus is Jewish Now you have a imaginary jesus in your head that isnt jesus but you keep going with what you first said


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Jesus is Jewish Now you have a imaginary jesus in your head that isnt jesus but you keep going with what you first said


Tons of Jews are black. And, Nazareth and Bethlehem are right between Africa and the Middle East. He definitely wasn't European/White.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Tons of Jews are black. And, Nazareth and Bethlehem are right between Africa and the Middle East. He definitely wasn't European/White.


Jesus is seed was from a pure bloodline . He's the seed of David .The Africans are the sons of Cain they carry the mark of cain curse on there skin .


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Fucking guy can't write to a 5th grade level.

What a completely useless member of society


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Jesus is seed was from a pure bloodline . He's the seed of David .The Africans are the sons of Cain they carry the mark of cain curse on there skin .


What a horribly racist comment. 

So, tell me what the Bible says about the dinosaurs? You know, since God made man and the world in one week, yet dinosaurs existed millions of years before man?


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Jesus is seed was from a pure bloodline . He's the seed of David .The Africans are the sons of Cain they carry the mark of cain curse on there skin .


Hey, dipshit. Shut the fuck up


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Where I lack education God strengthens Exodus: ch. 31 verse 3
> And I have filled him with the spirit of God, in wisdom, and in understanding, and in knowledge, and in all manner of workmanship


Nah, your ma trashed your plants and sent you off to Jesus Camp for brain washing.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What a horribly racist comment.
> 
> So, tell me what the Bible says about the dinosaurs? You know, since God made man and the world in one week, yet dinosaurs existed millions of years before man?


I'm going to show you things, but you have to think for your self an please do no scoff at me cause then I won't answer you .so be kind 
original king james
job 40:15-24

15 Behold now behemoth, which I made with thee; he eateth grass as an ox.

16 Lo now, his strength is in his loins, and his force is in the navel of his belly.

17 He moveth his tail like a cedar: the sinews of his stones are wrapped together.

18 His bones are as strong pieces of brass; his bones are like bars of iron.

19 He is the chief of the ways of God: he that made him can make his sword to approach unto him.

20 
Surely the mountains bring him forth food, where all the beasts of the field play.

21 He lieth under the shady trees, in the covert of the reed, and fens.

22 The shady trees cover him with their shadow; the willows of the brook compass him about.

23 Behold, he drinketh up a river, and hasteth not: he trusteth that he can draw up Jordan into his mouth.

24 He taketh it with his eyes: his nose pierceth through snares.
I'm going help you better understand gimme a sec


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

What an idiot goat fucker


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm going to show you things, but you have to think for your self


What in the actual fuck? That's the logic of a diseased mind.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm going to show you things, but you have to think for your self an please do no scoff at me cause then I won't answer you .so be kind
> original king james
> job 40:15-24
> 
> ...


This didn't even come close to explaining the existence of dinosaurs 65 million years prior--not coinciding with--to the appearance of man, which according to Christian mythology--yes, fucking mythology--man existed in the same week the world began. Also, Tyrannosaurus rex, Raptors, etc. didn't eat grass.

Answer the question. How does the Bible explain the existence of dinosaurs, being that they appeared and disappeared no sooner than 65 million years before man?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> What a horribly racist comment.
> 
> So, tell me what the Bible says about the dinosaurs? You know, since God made man and the world in one week, yet dinosaurs existed millions of years before man?


you don't even know when the beginning was so shaw . The behimeth grazed on the mountain tops not in a riverbed .An had a tail . That was as big as a cedar tree . There's only one of God's creation. That has a tail like that,well a whale does but whales ,but a whale doesn't eat off the top of the mountains .An thats a dinosaur an in that particular part of Job God is talking about that


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

the fossils found there was from a behemoth had flat teeth it was a grazer


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you don't even know when the beginning was so shaw . The behimeth grazed on the mountain tops not in a riverbed .An had a tail . That was as big as a cedar tree . There's only one of God's creation. That has a tail like that,well a whale does but whales ,but a whale doesn't eat off the top of the mountains .An thats a dinosaur an in that particular part of Job God is talking about that


Pure insanity.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Hey, dipshit. Shut the fuck up


God still loves you a lot beloved. if his people were to kill you.God will avenge you 7x worse on us his people


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you don't even know when the beginning was so shaw . The behimeth grazed on the mountain tops not in a riverbed .An had a tail . That was as big as a cedar tree . There's only one of God's creation. That has a tail like that,well a whale does but whales ,but a whale doesn't eat off the top of the mountains .An thats a dinosaur an in that particular part of Job God is talking about that


We actually do know when the beginning of man and the end of dinosaur was. Dinosaurs existed 230 million until 65 million years ago, during the Mesozoic Period. The first human species came about around 5.3 million years ago, during the Pilocene era. Human species began to evolve during the Pleistocene period (includes the Ice Age) and all humans fully evolved into Homo sapiens about 11,700 years ago, during the current epoch, Holocene.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you don't even know when the beginning was so shaw . The behimeth grazed on the mountain tops not in a riverbed .An had a tail . That was as big as a cedar tree . There's only one of God's creation. That has a tail like that,well a whale does but whales ,but a whale doesn't eat off the top of the mountains .An thats a dinosaur an in that particular part of Job God is talking about that


Behemoth mentioned in Job resembles an elephant, not a dinosaur.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Let's see what number I can get into before he gets bored.


Welp ur up to 6, now....lol

This idiot says he"s read the bible, but forgets that there is a real description of Jesus in there, plus the rest of the siblings he had, yes he had brothers and sisters, and it also tells how many. So right now I'm call BS on you reading the bible. Cause the depicted photo when you have put is pretty on point.

So basically weedhead, go crawl under you rock, grow some hair on your balls, and come back when your intelligence light bulb turns on....


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> We actually do know when the beginning of man and the end of dinosaur was. Dinosaurs existed 230 million until 65 million years ago, during the Mesozoic Period. The first human species came about around 5.3 million years ago, during the Pilocene era. Human species began to evolve during the Pleistocene period (includes the I e Age) and all humans fully evolved into Homo sapiens about 11,700 years ago, during the current epoch, Holocene.


hahaha whatever you say an ape will always be an ape. A man will always be man


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Behemoth mentioned in Job resembles an elephant, not a dinosaur.


you mean a mammoth?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Welp ur up to 6, now....lol
> 
> This idiot says he"s read the bible, but forgets that there is a real description of Jesus in there, plus the rest of the siblings he had, yes he had brothers and sisters, and it also tells how many. So right now I'm call BS on you reading the bible. Cause the depicted photo when you have put is pretty on point.
> 
> So basically weedhead, go crawl under you rock, grow some hair on your balls, and come back when your intelligence light bulb turns on....


Which doctrine are you referring satans bible God had siblings ??


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> hahaha whatever you say an ape will always be an ape. A man will always be man


There's more evidence for evolution than there is for the existence of Christ.

See, I believe in God, too, but I believe we're all facets of God experiencing this dimension of reality. I believe God is pure consciousness and energy. And I believe that evolution is actually part of the way in which God works in this dimension and Universe.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you mean a mammoth?


Fair enough, sure. The mammoth only went extinct about 4,500 years ago, during Holocene. What about the actual dinosaurs? The ones with scales that died out millions of years before our existence, as radiometric dating proves?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Which doctrine are you referring satans bible God had siblings ??


Jesus also fucked Mary Magdalene and the Last Zion is out there. Jesus loved hookers.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There's more evidence for evolution than there is for the existence of Christ.
> 
> See, I believe in God, too, but I believe we're all facets of God experiencing this dimension of reality. I believe God is pure consciousness and energy. And I believe that evolution is actually part of the way in which God works in this dimension and Universe.


they got a archeological evidence of Christs tomb how his body risen


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> they got a archeological evidence of Christs tomb how his body risen


Where? Prove it. And if you try to show me the Shroud of Turin, that was proven to be a fake, created by an artist only around 1400-1600 AD/CE.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> There's more evidence for evolution than there is for the existence of Christ.
> 
> See, I believe in God, too, but I believe we're all facets of God experiencing this dimension of reality. I believe God is pure consciousness and energy. And I believe that evolution is actually part of the way in which God works in this dimension and Universe.


you have to choose between Evolution and God can't choose both .We are made in his image in his likeness . Heaven is in the clouds or firmament .its a dimension we can't see in flesh body .


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2017)

God did have siblings, Jesus was referred as the son of.god, Jesus has siblings too, Judas was one of them, and he had other brother and sisters too..


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Where? Prove it. And if you try to show me the Shroud of Turin, that was proven to be a fake, created by an artist only around 1400-1600 AD/CE.


I'm going to be honest I saw something like that on TV .in the king james bibles in the back its loaded with archeological evidence hope that helps . I can show you some from mine if you want . I just want to love everyone and bring the fullest spirit of joy to all . Because when I die I want to look back and know I could help others feel that . I only got one life I want y'all to be happy only by following his life lessons . You see the results in people


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm going to be honest I saw something like that on TV .in the king james bibles in the back its loaded with archeological evidence hope that helps . I can show you some from mine if you want . I just want to love everyone and bring the fullest spirit of joy to all . Because when I die I want to look back and know I could help others feel that . I only got one life I want y'all to be happy only by following his life lessons . You see the results in people


Well, show me the archaeological evidence, if you will.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I'm going to be honest I saw something like that on TV .in the king james bibles in the back its loaded with archeological evidence hope that helps . I can show you some from mine if you want . I just want to love everyone and bring the fullest spirit of joy to all . Because when I die I want to look back and know I could help others feel that . I only got one life I want y'all to be happy only by following his life lessons . You see the results in people


Why do I get the feeling, its.not working for you...hmmm


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you have to choose between Evolution and God can't choose both


The fucking Pope, of all people, would be surprised to hear that, dumdum.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> God did have siblings, Jesus was referred as the son of.god, Jesus has siblings too, Judas was one of them, and he had other brother and sisters too..


Jesus is the only begotten son .His father gave up his only son for us . Jesus is the innocent lamb .He took the stripes we get the healing .So we love him ever more .He can't die he was perfect for he conquered death .Satan brought death an sickness into the world .When Adam and Eve took from the fruit of knowledge of good and evil .An roses started growing thorns and fish use swim into our hands if we cup them in water now they swim away


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 7, 2017)

Weedhead do you believe in Noahs Arc? Did kangeroos and koalas swim all the way to the middle east to the arc?
Id like to hear your thoughts on This story among others.
Is the earth 6000 years old? please explain the aboriginal paintings that are 50 000 - 60 000 years old near where i live.
Were Dinosaurs created to play jokes and test your faith?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> whatever you say an ape will always be an ape.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> The fucking Pope, of all people, would be surprised to hear that, dumdum.


I know anti-pope personally . Before he was antipope . I sensed his filthy sin in the air when I was in the same room .Thats a wolf dressed in sheeps clothing .He is a pagan not Christ man .When Satan falls from heaven hes falling in his body .Thats the man of sin or unholy trinity .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Jesus is the only begotten son .His father gave up his only son for us . Jesus is the innocent lamb .He took the stripes we get the healing .So we love him ever more .He can't die he was perfect for he conquered death .Satan brought death an sickness into the world .When Adam and Eve took from the fruit of knowledge of good and evil .An roses started growing thorns and fish use swim into our hands if we cup them in water now they swim away


John 10:30-38. We're all Gods and sons of the most high. Jesus said so himself. It was also said in Psalm 82. (82:6)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I know anti-pope personal . Before he was antipope . I sensed his filthy sin in the air when I was in the same room .Thats a wolf dressed in sheeps clothing .He is a pagan not Christ man .When Satan falls from heaven hes falling in his body .Thats the man of sin or unholy trinity .


You do not know the Pope personally. Thou shall not fucking lie.

And Satan already fell from Heaven, remember? Do you even read the Bible? How do you not know God cast Satan out of Paradise?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I know anti-pope personal . Before he was antipope . I sensed his filthy sin in the air when I was in the same room .


Probably just swamp ass.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> Weedhead do you believe in Noahs Arc? Did kangeroos and koalas swim all the way to the middle east to the arc?
> Id like to hear your thoughts on This story among others.
> Is the earth 6000 years old? please explain the aboriginal paintings that are 50 000 - 60 000 years old near where i live.
> Were Dinosaurs created to play jokes and test your faith?


God never said the exact number but he said its millions of years old .You see before noahs Arc plants were flesh for man .We didn't eat beasts .When the great flood every single race and animal a pair man an woman was taken in .Even the devils children .And when it was flooded they couldn't get food so ever since then God gave us beasts to eat for meat .The flood was meant to kill the giant hybrids fallen angels that mixed with man they were very very very mean and evil


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God never said the exact number but he said its millions of years old .You see before noahs Arc plants were flesh for man .We didn't eat beasts .When the great flood every single race a pair man an woman was taken in .Even the devils children .And when it was flooded they couldn't get food so ever since then God gave us beasts to eat for meat


God created man in the same week he created the world, according to Genesis. If that were true, why are dinosaur bones millions of years older than the appearance of man?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You do not know the Pope personally. Thou shall not fucking lie.
> 
> And Satan already fell from Heaven, remember? Do you even read the Bible? How do you not know God cast Satan out of Paradise?


be respectful you've been mislead dear friend . You have to know how it was in the beginning before you can understand what satan did that got him sent to prision in heaven Micheal has him .Satan hasn't fell because yet .Hes over there decieving everyone in heaven right now pray for your passed on loved ones .Why in the fuck would I lie about that . I have no reason wtf is up with you God made me see him . Because im not like y'all its impossible for me to be decieved by anti christ . Because I seen the Lord don't you listen


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> God created man in the same week he created the world, according to Genesis. If that were true, why are dinosaur bones millions of years older than the appearance of man?


God created man on the 6th day all races and he loves them all .An his bloodline was created on the 8th day because cain killed abel


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> be respectful you've been mislead dear friend . You have to know how it was in the beginning before you can understand what satan did that got him sent to prision in heaven Micheal has him .Satan hasn't fell because yet .Hes over there decieving everyone in heaven right now pray for your passed on loved ones .Why in the fuck would I lie about that . I have no reason wtf is up with you God made me see him . Because im not like y'all its impossible for me to be decieved by anti christ . Because I seen the Lord don't you listen


Wrong again.

*Jude 1:6* - And the angels which kept not their first estate, but left their own habitation, he hath reserved in everlasting chains under darkness unto the judgment of the great day.

*2 Peter 2:4* - For if God spared not the angels that sinned, but cast [them] down to hell, and delivered [them] into chains of darkness, to be reserved unto judgment;

*Revelation 20:2-5* - And he laid hold on the dragon, that old serpent, which is the Devil, and Satan, and bound him a thousand years,

*Isaiah 14:12* - How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! [how] art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations!

*Luke 10:18* - And he said unto them, I beheld Satan as lightning fall from heaven.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God created man on the 6th day all races and he loves them all .An his bloodline was created on the 8th day because cain killed abel


Ok, so he created man on the 6th day. If it was the 6th day of existence, why did dinosaurs exist 65 million years before that?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> God created man on the 6th day all races and he loves them all .An his bloodline was created on the 8th day because cain killed abel


Cain didn't kill Abel on the 8th day of existence, you idiot. Adam and Eve weren't even cast out of Eden at that point. Adam and Eve were barely two days alive. Eve got pregnant to Adam years later and had Cain and Abel after.

You really don't know the Bible at all. You are a horrible example of a Christian.

*Genesis 4*
*New International Version (NIV)*
*Cain and Abel*
Now Adam knew Eve his wife, and she conceived and bore Cain, saying, “I have gotten a man with the help of the Lord.”2 And again, she bore his brother Abel.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 7, 2017)

He loves them all? 
And they must love and worship Jesus and God or burn in hell for ever? 
If he loves us he wouldnt punish us with hell.
You honestly believe in Noahs arc? Please explain the kangeroos and koalas. Now remember nobody knew besides natives about Australia before The first European to sight Western Australia was the Dutch explorer, _Dirk Hartog_, who on 26 October 1616 landed at what is now known as Cape Inscription, _Dirk Hartog_ Island.
Now please explain how Australian animals were on the arc.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Well, show me the archaeological evidence, if you will.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> its impossible for me to be decieved by anti christ


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> View attachment 3956771 View attachment 3956772 View attachment 3956773


This is not archaeological evidence, this is a Bible.

Show me evidence and detailed scientific documentation.

Reading that, it doesn't even describe evidence of Christ. Just other Ancient people, 500 B.C in the first.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Ok, so he created man on the 6th day. If it was the 6th day of existence, why did dinosaurs exist 65 million years before that?


That will take a one on one Bible study to explain what happened .Its there in God's word if you wish to absorb it .God didn't hide it under a rock .If you wish to absorb .God said I didn't hide in some dark place to to tell you this


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> That will take a one on one Bible study to explain what happened .Its there in God's word if you wish to absorb it .God didn't hide it under a rock .If you wish to absorb .God said I didn't hide in some dark place to to tell you this


So in other words, you don't know and can't answer the question. Got it. Thank you.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This is not archaeological evidence, this is a Bible.
> 
> Show me evidence and detailed scientific documentation.
> 
> Reading that, it doesn't even describe evidence of Christ. Just other Ancient people, 5 B.C in the first.


then there would be no need for faith because we can just go to the proof .hope this helps


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> then there would be no need for faith because we can just go to the proof .hope this helps


You told me you had archaeological evidence, though. Where is it?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> So in other words, you don't know and can't answer the question. Got it. Thank you.


I just taught it two days ago to my little cousin took a full hour


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I just taught it two days ago to my little cousin took a full hour


I've got time. Let's hear about why the dinosaurs existed prior to Genesis 1:1.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You told me you had archaeological evidence, though. Where is it?


an I showed you it can be documented.What do I look like a museum bro I don't trust bull crude articles


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> an I showed you it can be documented.What do I look like a museum bro I don't trust bull crude articles


I read it, it doesn't mention artifacts of Jesus's existence at all. One part mentions a discovery 5th century BC, and the Letters aren't regarding Jesus, either.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Papyri: 500 B.C.
Letters: 1400 B.C.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I've got time. Let's hear about why the dinosaurs existed prior to Genesis 1:1.


I can easily help but damn im have to be typing for hours and hours and my English has a shit ton of errors . I'm think about it my fone dying right now im on mobile


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Papyri: 500 B.C.
> Letters: 1400 B.C.


I got you homie I got something for you


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I can easily help but damn im have to be typing for hours and hours and my English has a shit ton of errors . I'm think about it my fone dying right now im on mobile


Lul. 

"Sorry, phone's dying, can't save your soul right now. Jesus doesn't want me to tell you."


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> That will take a one on one Bible study to explain


Many of Bill Cosby's rapes started out that way.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 7, 2017)

Dont you think its more likely that the bibles pages are all tall stories from uneducated times? People thought the world was flat and its stated in the bible at least 4 or 5 times that they thought they could see the edge of the earth.and all four corners of the earth.

This is what most likely happened-
People learned how to think about things such as why are we here and the meaning of life, they started to question who or what started life and some people posing as smart people started stories, exagerated stories so that people would continue to tell them. Its like a game of chinese whispers or gossip where the story always changes and gets bent out of shape.
People just made shit up back then to explain everything. Other people started science to find out what really happened, a lot of people got killed for thinking and searching for answers. Meanwhile Christians and Jews and pagens killed for sins such as blasphemy.
Religions were formed in all areas where people lived, there have been 4200 religions on earth that are known about, many of those have many gods.bla bla bla.

Why and how can you be so certain your religion is the correct one?

Your bible doesnt prove anything except that you took a photo of a bible.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

These are my scriptures, minus the Brahma Sutras and the Vedas. Much of these were written between 1900 and 500 B.C.E. (before current era, i.e. before Christ existed.)


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> then there would be no need for faith because we can just go to the proof


Yeah, who needs proof when you have faith?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Many of Bill Cosby's rapes started out that way.


ROFL


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

NIV I don't recommend it doesn't warn of the coming of antichrist but steers you to worship him . I promise thats not Erasmus work he created a different set of manuscripts .The manuscripts used for niv were found destined for a fire in a Catholic University I believe


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> NIV I don't recommend it doesn't warn of the coming of antichrist but steers you to worship him . I promise thats not Erasmus work he created a different set of manuscripts .The manuscripts used for niv were found destined for a fire in a Catholic University I believe


..You realize that the NIV is just a modern translation of the KJV, right? It's all the exact same scripture with different contemporary dialects.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Stealthstyle said:


> He loves them all?
> And they must love and worship Jesus and God or burn in hell for ever?
> If he loves us he wouldnt punish us with hell.
> You honestly believe in Noahs arc? Please explain the kangeroos and koalas. Now remember nobody knew besides natives about Australia before The first European to sight Western Australia was the Dutch explorer, _Dirk Hartog_, who on 26 October 1616 landed at what is now known as Cape Inscription, _Dirk Hartog_ Island.
> Now please explain how Australian animals were on the arc.


they didn't eat the animals in the arc until they multipled .An the kangaroo everything died God is a God of love .But we must fear him because he can speak and everything became something .An he can also speak and everything can become nothing God said they can eat the animals .They never tasted a beast


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

By the way, if you read the Bhagavad Gita ("Song of the Lord"), you will immediately realize that Christianity stole much of their beliefs from Hinduism, as well as Paganism.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> they didn't eat the animals in the arc until they multipled .An the kangaroo everything died


Makes sense.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> they didn't eat the animals in the arc until they multipled .An the kangaroo everything died


Animals multiply in 40 days?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Christ is essentially a rip-off of Krishna.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I just taught it two days ago to my little cousin took a full hour


Oh shit, now your trouble for teaching something you have no clue about. 

Dude step away from that book, and go live your life. Quit trying to preach to people that have more information than you do cause all.your doing I making a fool of your self. You have no argument to speak of, go to school , live your life, get laid, above all things "put that book away until your ready" cause your not.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..You realize that the NIV is just a modern translation of the KJV, right? It's all the exact same scripture with different contemporary dialects.


thats not God's word God said I don't change one jot of my word .He doesn't change his word for anyone . What makes you think the Catholic Church has that right .My brethren died for this book .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Oh shit, now your trouble for teaching something you have no clue about.
> 
> Dude step away from that book, and go live your life. Quit trying to preach to people that have more information than you do cause all.your doing I making a fool of your self. You have no argument to speak of, go to school , live your life, get laid, above all things "put that book away until your ready" cause your not.


are you out your damn mind hell fuckin no


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> thats not God's word God said I don't change one jot of my word .He doesn't change his word for anyone . What makes you think the Catholic Church has that right .My brethren died for this book .


If we were not to change a single word, the Bible would be in Hebrew or Aramaic. English is not the native language of the Bible. It's called a translator for a reason.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Christ is essentially a rip-off of Krishna.


you confused a false god .With the Prince of light thats not Christ


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you confused a false god .With the Prince of light thats not Christ


*Did Christianity Steal From Mithraism?*
Christianity is a direct copy of the Mithraic religion that was 200 years its predecessor. You can look in up in the Encyclopedia of World Religions. Mithra died for the sins of humanity, had 12 apostles, a last supper and most of the other tenets that Christianity copied. Also, read Who Wrote the Bible. You must already know that there are over 200 direct contradictions in the New Testament alone. Please don't believe a religion just because it is commonly accepted without being researched.

Randy

The subject of Mithra has given my faith a real test because if this mythical being was given all the traits that are generally given to Jesus and if this myth was written in the 6th century BC, where does that leave us? HELP!

Kevin

I'm really loosing faith in the reliability of Christianity because, of my recent studies on Zoroastrianism. If you could help me out in any way it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> thats not God's word God said I don't change one jot of my word .He doesn't change his word for anyone .


Obstinate motherfucker, isn't he?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If we were not to change a single word, the Bible would be in Hebrew or Aramaic. English is not the native language of the Bible. It's called a translator for a reason.


A man that was expert in languages in 1611 named Erasmus restored the original hebrew and greek text


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> *Did Christianity Steal From Mithraism?*
> Christianity is a direct copy of the Mithraic religion that was 200 years its predecessor. You can look in up in the Encyclopedia of World Religions. Mithra died for the sins of humanity, had 12 apostles, a last supper and most of the other tenets that Christianity copied. Also, read Who Wrote the Bible. You must already know that there are over 200 direct contradictions in the New Testament alone. Please don't believe a religion just because it is commonly accepted without being researched.
> 
> Randy
> ...


your at the wrong tree .Can you inspect a fruit from a tree then you can see which Bible produces true spiritual fruit .Its original king james


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Obstinate motherfucker, isn't he?


hells wrong with you


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> A man that was expert in languages in 1611 named Erasmus restored the original hebrew and greek text


Did you read the original Hebrew and Greek texts, or did you read it in English? Because if you read it in English, this means the words were changed.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> your at the wrong tree .Can you inspect a fruit from a tree then you can see which Bible produces true spiritual fruit .Its original king james


*The Birth of Christ VS the Birth of Krishna*
The similarities here are almost too many to mention, but here’s a quick list:


Both were born of virgin mothers
Both were of a holy trinity (Father, son and holy ghost- Shiva, Brahma, Vishnu)
Spirit was their father
Bother were visited by shepherds and wise men following a star
Angels warned the parents that a dictator would kill the babies
Both undertook ritual fasting and deep meditation when they became adults, finding their connection to spirituality
Both performed numerous and similar miracles, including raising the dead
Though the had the power to destroy others, in many cases they embraced their meekness
Both were resurrected
Both taught similar doctrines of morals
*Teachings: Morals and Values*
There are many similarities here…even more than the birth of Jesus and Krishna!


Nonviolence
Forgiveness
Love your neighbor just as much as yourself
Give without expectation, and do it frequently
Live without attachment to the world
Put your spiritual life above anything else
Non-stealing
Non-covetousness
Self-control
Prayer
Meditation (direct communion with the Divine)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> are you out your damn mind hell fuckin no


That's nit very Christian of u is it?

Dude what the hell are you afraid of, I can smell it on your words. Why are you gonna let a book dictate the way you live, the way you speak, and the way you portray yourself.

Life have you 2 ears and a tongue, so you can listen twice before you speak.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Did you read the original Hebrew and Greek texts, or did you read it in English? Because if you read it in English, this means the words were changed.


nah bud I know some hebrew an greek its easy buy a dr. strongs concordance we translate everything back to Greek and Hebrew and then it gives the meaning great question


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


>


Oh, oh, weedhead. By 'liking' that I believe you are guilty of idolatry, aren't you? God is going to be very, very angry with you when he gets home. Since we earlier established that he is a leather daddy, I foresee sodomy for you tonight. God is going to hate fuck the shit out of you.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> That's nit very Christian of u is it?
> 
> Dude what the hell are you afraid of, I can smell it on your words. Why are you gonna let a book dictate the way you live, the way you speak, and the way you portray yourself.
> 
> Life have you 2 ears and a tongue, so you can listen twice before you speak.


I ran off a mountain like a dumbass . I was running and couldn't stop I cried out to the Lord an took a leap of faith.God placed a tree just big enough where I was going to fly off the mountain . I grabbed the tree the roots came out Christ saved me a bunch of times


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I ran off a mountain like a dumbass . I was running and couldn't stop I cried out to the Lord an took a leap of faith.God placed a tree just big enough where I was going to fly off the mountain . I grabbed the tree the roots came out Christ saved me a bunch of times


He saved you for our amusement.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Oh, oh, weedhead. By 'liking' that I believe you are guilty of idolatry, aren't you? God is going to be very, very angry with you when he gets home. Since we earlier established that he is a leather daddy, I foresee sodomy for you tonight. God is going to hate fuck the shit out of you.


you worship that ? thought you were just making a joke about me calm down . I will never bow before that


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> nah bud I know some hebrew an greek its easy buy a dr. strongs concordance we translate everything back to Greek and Hebrew and then it gives the meaning great question


But did you read the Bible in Hebrew, or in English? Because you said God said not to change one word. If a translation from one language to another is totally fine, why is translating from Middle English (thy/thou) to Modern English a sin? You literally make no sense. Because NIV is literally an exact modern translation of the KJV.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you worship that ? thought you were just making a joke about me calm down . I will never bow before that


Save it for the Lord, buddy.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Oh, oh, weedhead. By 'liking' that I believe you are guilty of idolatry, aren't you? God is going to be very, very angry with you when he gets home. Since we earlier established that he is a leather daddy, I foresee sodomy for you tonight. God is going to hate fuck the shit out of you.


I REBUKE THEE (x1) REPENT God will forgive name dogwood


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I ran off a mountain like a dumbass . I was running and couldn't stop I cried out to the Lord an took a leap of faith.God placed a tree just big enough where I was going to fly off the mountain . I grabbed the tree the roots came out Christ saved me a bunch of times


Bullshit. You're a child with an overactive imagination and schizotypal thinking, that's all.

Want to really see God? Imbibe magic mushrooms, Peyote, or Ayahuasca.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I REBUKE THEE (x1) REPENT God will forgive name dogwood


Fuck you and your God, kid. You don't even know scripture properly.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> But did you read the Bible in Hebrew, or in English? Because you said God said not to change one word. If a translation from one language to another is totally fine, why is translating from Middle English (thy/thou) to Modern English a sin? You literally make no sense. Because NIV is literally an exact modern translation of the KJV.


when you let a non Christian write your manuscripts your a fool .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck you and your God, kid. You don't even know scripture properly.


I REBUKE THEE (X7) you REPENT !!! thou shall forgive name olive drab green


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I REBUKE THEE (x1) REPENT God will forgive name dogwood


Damn. Some lucky bastard named "dogwood" just got my forgiveness. Motherfucker won't even know why his life suddenly got so much better.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck you and your God, kid. You don't even know scripture properly.


will you chill im sorry if you felt I was calling you fool . I was saying like anyone that lets a non Christian write there manuscripts is a fool


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I REBUKE THEE (X7) you REPENT !!! thou shall forgive name olive drab green


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> will you chill im sorry if you felt I was calling you fool . I was saying like anyone that lets a non Christian write there manuscripts is a fool


Let's cut to the chase. Why are you here? To convince everyone to accept Jesus H. Christ and stop dabbling in the devil's weed? Is that your mission here?


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Lol. Too stupid to employ. Too dumb to talk to. Guaranteed to be physically unsightly. 

You would not want to sit near him on a bus. He's lonely. His posts scream typical anti-social behavior. Family meetings haven't worked. Mom will die miserable because of little Weeddick


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

And he's clearly a racist bigot


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I ran off a mountain like a dumbass.


"Like a dumbass"? That is your true, genuine self, shithead.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> He saved you for our amusement.


why do you hate me


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

He's a very ugly human with zero friends and this is why


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Let's cut to the chase. Why are you here? To convince everyone to accept Jesus H. Christ and stop dabbling in the devil's weed? Is that your mission here?


my mission is no concern to you


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I ran off a mountain like a dumbass.


Getting a kite off the ground is fun, but you really do have to look down every now and then.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Stupidity is grounds for hatred. Like the flat earth morons. Like the new earth imbeciles


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Mission!!!! Hahahahaha!!! This guy is simply too fucking stupid! Mission! Like something important! Hahahahaha oh my fucking god is this guy a complete zero


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> my mission is no concern to you


Coward.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Mission... that shit is too bizarre. How mentally fucked this person is


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Mission!!!! Hahahahaha!!! This guy is simply too fucking stupid! Mission! Like something important! Hahahahaha oh my fucking god is this guy a complete zero


theres people who read this and see how to handle disbelievers an Who are you to judge if that seed sprouts


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Mission!!!! Hahahahaha!!! This guy is simply too fucking stupid! Mission! Like something important! Hahahahaha oh my fucking god is this guy a complete zero


All kidding aside, it would appear that weedhead is either severely mentally ill or a fairly decent troll.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> All kidding aside, it would appear that weedhead is either severely mentally ill or a fairly decent troll.


not ill certainly not a troll


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> theres people who read this and see how to handle disbelievers an Who are you to judge if that seed sprouts


Dear God. Please, please, please smite this dumb motherfucker. I will do your laundry for a year. Thanks.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

You're too stupid to reply to directly. You can't write, you can't think. You are a fucking mess. 

Mental illness doesn't adequately described how fucked up you are. You are beyond mentally ill.

Stick a seed up your ass and see if it sprouts. Holy balls, batman.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> not ill certainly not a troll


Batshit crazy or troll. There are no other possibilities for you.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> He's a very ugly human with zero friends and this is why


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

thats that tribe of Judah chest


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

...who takes pics of short immigrants in poorly decorated motel rooms

You are a sick sick man. Sick. Say it a few times.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> ...who takes pics of short immigrants in poorly decorated motel rooms
> 
> You are a sick sick man. Sick. Say it a few times.


I'm American


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

You are not American. Clearly. And you're too stupid to know

Get a job before mom dies


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> View attachment 3956833


Oh, yeah. God is going to gape some chicken tonight!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> thats that tribe of Judah chest


Is that were you keep your unmentionables?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> View attachment 3956833


Oh! You're gay! Why didn't you just say so? It would have made all of this so much easier to understand.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

He's weak


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Oh, yeah. God is going to gape some chicken tonight!


your nasty why you offend me for


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Why you offend me for...


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Perhaps try communicating in your native tongue


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> He's weak


I can get a moster ass chest if I wanted . I can do 5000 shoulder shrugs


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

You get that from saying "I dunno" 5000 times a day. You're like a monkey. Not a human


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> your nasty why you offend me for


Because you're a stupid fucktard who somehow feels entitled to judge everyone else's spirituality and use of recreational party favors. Fuck off, creep.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> why do you hate me


Seriously, though, why are you here? You're definitely a teenager or preteen, I can already tell. What are you doing here? Do you grow? Do you smoke?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 7, 2017)

Only on Riu would someone calling themselves weedhead24 be a preacher.......I wana know more about why thy's mother pulled his plants out ((devil woman)).....I also like how he speaks about God to answer one guy.....then proceeds to cuss like a sailor to answer another .....in the same quote ((LOL))



Y'all need to go to church motherfuckers


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> View attachment 3956833


Ever been in a fight before? You look kinda soft.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I can get a moster ass chest if I wanted . I can do 5000 window licks


FIFY


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

He's short, pre-teen in a motel with his new church manfriends


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I wana know more about why thy's mother pulled his plants out ((devil woman))


His mother? The lovely Mrs. Weedhead? Here she is:


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> He's short, pre-teen in a motel with his new church manfriends


...and a raging boner.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

But he could get a monster ass-chest...

He can't speak, read, listen, or write. I expect math eludes him also


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> But he could get a monster ass-chest...
> 
> He can't speak, read, listen, or write. I expect math eludes him also


He probably means a boob job.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Manly boobs, though. I'm sure


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Manly boobs, though. I'm sure


Hairiest titties you'll find.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> But he could get a monster ass-chest...
> 
> He can't speak, read, listen, or write. I expect math eludes him also


That hairline is not long for this world.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

He'll love 'em


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Why you offend me for...


what did I say


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Only on Riu would someone calling themselves weedhead24 be a preacher.......I wana know more about why thy's mother pulled his plants out ((devil woman)).....I also like how he speaks about God to answer one guy.....then proceeds to cuss like a sailor to answer another .....in the same quote ((LOL))
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all need to go to church motherfuckers


you aren't my dad you can't tell me what to do


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Not sure, because you can't be understood. 

Hard to say what you're saying, but please don't let me get in the way of your "mission" of repeating fairy tales


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He probably means a boob job.


yeah right homie


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you aren't my dad you can't tell me what to do


Yeah. Don't be his daddy. He has enough daddies


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Not sure, because you can't be understood.
> 
> Hard to say what you're saying, but please don't let me get in the way of your "mission" of repeating fairy tales


you 
r god is a fairy tale


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hairiest titties you'll find.


Are hairy tits extra $?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> yeah right homie


I know I'm right, little bitch.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you
> r god is a fairy tale


Again, WTF are you trying to communicate


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Are hairy tits extra $?


For you? 40% off.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you aren't my dad you can't tell me what to do


You're definitely still in puberty. How old are you?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> FIFY


wats fify


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> For you? 40% off.


 See, this is a good deal. And here I was all worrying and fretting for our young jail bait


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You're definitely still in puberty. How old are you?


I got more hair on my chest than you my pic proves it


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

hahahahahahaha! Jesus he's not even 13!!! Holy balls this is too fucking funny


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I got more hair on my chest than you my pic proves it


You definitely haven't done what I have, and you're definitely still in high school, if not middle school. Careful, bitchboy.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> That hairline is not long for this world.





Rrog said:


> See, this is a good deal. And here I was all worrying and fretting for our young jail bait





Olive Drab Green said:


> For you? 40% off.


yall talk a big ass game I bet y'all look all flabby post a pic I just take a pic how I was I didn't get all fancy an I'm not with that gay shit


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You definitely haven't done what I have, and you're definitely still in high school, if not middle school. Careful, bitchboy.


an whats that???


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> an whats that???


You don't get the reference in my username, do you? You're not very bright. I was a soldier.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

He's an idiot posting shit and has no answers for anything. He should have just shut the fuck up with his delusions and stayed quiet. That works for him INRW, he should learn

But he's not even a teenager yet


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

These other guys? I'll bet you Jesus's divinity they'd whoop your little ass effortlessly and send you crying for your savior. Speaking for me, personally? I was raiding villages, kicking in doors, and smoking mother fuckers while you were still in diapers. I can smell bitch on you from where I sit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Jesus is seed was from a pure bloodline . He's the seed of David .The Africans are the sons of Cain they carry the mark of cain curse on there skin .


Reported for religious racism.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 7, 2017)

Indoctrination is hard to break. It can take years to unlearn the cyclical reasoning Christianity teaches "I'm right because I(god) said so." Some people probably don't have the intellectual capacity to overcome it. Basing beliefs on reasoning/logic and empirical evidence is so freeing, but I think many fear it not only because reality sometimes means no explanation (meaning of life, for example) but also because the Bible teaches against using logic and evidence if it conflicts with the Bible and threatens eternal torture for defectors.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Jesus is seed was from a pure bloodline . He's the seed of David .The Africans are the sons of Cain they carry the mark of cain curse on there skin .


Another screen shot of proof that you are a brainwashed racist loser.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You don't get the reference in my username, do you? You're not very bright. I was a soldier.


soldier for America ? I just care what God thinks


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Another screen shot of proof that you are a brainwashed racist loser.


uhhh?? im pretty sure im not


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> soldier for America ? I just care what God thinks


God thinks you're a dope and that a good ass beating would probably shut you up and set you straight. He told me so.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Indoctrination is hard to break. It can take years to unlearn the cyclical reasoning Christianity teaches "I'm right because I(god) said so." Some people probably don't have the intellectual capacity to overcome it. Basing beliefs on reasoning/logic and empirical evidence is so freeing, but I think many fear it not only because reality sometimes means no explanation (meaning of life, for example) but also because the Bible teaches against using logic and evidence if it conflicts with the Bible and threatens eternal torture for defectors.


So quick to mention the bad but what about the kindom of heaven and listening to God .You see its for a reason Just like evils gets to rule so will Good rule . I'm tired of the evil in this world im waiting on the Lords day im preparing for a new millineum


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> God thinks you're a dope and that a good ass beating would probably shut you up and set you straight. He told me so.


calm your tits


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> God thinks you're a dope and that a good ass beating would probably shut you up and set you straight. He told me so.


well for being a soldier you surely couldn't lead a team .With that that bad leadership . Thank you for your service


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> well for being a soldier you surely couldn't lead a team .With that that bad leadership . Thank you for your service


Shit, if only you knew. But you don't, because you're a little bitch.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> calm your tits


How old are you? Seriously.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Shit, if only you knew. But you don't, because you're a little bitch.


my God let you live better thank him


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> my God let you live better thank him


Your God doesn't exist. I'm grateful, but not to the God you believe in, and I certainly owe no gratitude to you.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Your God doesn't exist. I'm grateful, but not to the God you believe in, and I certainly owe no gratitude to you.


than gtfo of this Christian nation I don't want an atheist fighting for me.Without God your nothing . You lucky you had Christians by your side go fight for a Communist country thats what you like .


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Fuck you, little small boy

In a group you would be singled out and beaten


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> than gtfo of this Christian nation I don't want an atheist fighting for me.Without God your nothing . You lucky you had Christians by your side go fight for a Communist country thats what you like .


This is not a Christian nation, you fucking retard. We founded this country upon separation of church and state. You speak like someone who needs smacked in his fucking mouth. It's just a pity I can't find you to do it.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Another screen shot of proof that you are a brainwashed racist loser.


He's exactly fucking right. Racist loser. The furthest thing from what Christ would be. Typical christian hypocrisy


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It's just a pity I can't find you to do it.


It surely is a pity. No worries, he gets his ass beat regularly


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This is not a Christian nation, you fucking retard. We founded this country upon separation of church and state. You speak like someone who needs smacked in his fucking mouth. It's just a pity I can't find you to do it.


you sound like a fucking Communist go fight for them .One nation under God


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> It surely is a pity. No worries, he gets his ass beat regularly


Funny, ain't it? This kid has never bled a drop for our country, and I'm the one who should get out.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you sound like a fucking Communist go fight for them .One nation under God


I don't see you fighting for this country, bitchboy. You wouldn't last a day, anyway.

Under God, not Jesus. And, Communism has nothing to do with religion.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you sound like a fucking Communist go fight for them .One nation under God


http://www.wbur.org/npr/396365659/how-one-nation-didnt-become-under-god-until-the-50s-religious-revival

"Under God" wasn't part of the pledge until the 1950s. Our founding fathers were mostly deists that strongly supported the separation of church and state. Afterall, it was a Monarchy/theocracy aka religious governmemt they were escaping.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

He's just as ignorant as the ISIS assholes. Same idiot mentality. They'll believe fucking anything tossed in front of them.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

and he's short as shit and whines. So there's man-love in this somewhere.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't see you fighting for this country, bitchboy. You wouldn't last a day, anyway.
> 
> Under God, not Jesus. And, Communism has nothing to do with religion.


bitch I would go fight they wouldn't let me because I have injuries .they wouldn't even let me communist are athiest you should Know your brainwashed by the socialist


----------



## PCXV (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you sound like a fucking Communist go fight for them .One nation under God


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> bitch I would go fight they wouldn't let me because I have injuries .they wouldn't even let me communist are athiest you should Know your brainwashed by the socialist


They wouldn't let you because you're a whiny little bitch.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

your jackass you know that


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> your jackass you know that


----------



## PCXV (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> bitch I would go fight they wouldn't let me because I have injuries .they wouldn't even let me communist are athiest you should Know your brainwashed by the socialist


Hopefully one day you decide to get an education so you can look back at this thread and laugh.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 7, 2017)

This guy is a sock. 
Not sure who yet. His patterns are very close to StonedFarmer when he's not intentionally misspelling words.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

The spelling IS pretty stupid, in this age of spellcheck. And his commentary IS incalculably ignorant. And that pic IS probably lifted from some Asian gay boy hookup site. So it's possible he's a complete fabrication of troll annoyance.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

nah fuck that I was grateful an he acted like a stuck up bitch thats fucked up I didn't expect no gratitude and he just threw it in face what a prick


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

That's just what jesus would have said. Except he would have spelled things correctly. Possible capitalization of "Bitch." Jesus might have said "dick" instead of "prick". Dunno


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> nah fuck that I was grateful an he acted like a stuck up bitch thats fucked up I didn't expect no gratitude and he just threw it in face what a prick


Fuck you and your gratitude.


----------



## muleface (Jun 7, 2017)

So i agree, I think LED strips from Bridgelux are comparable to the ones from Samsung. While I use a mix of COBs and Strips, I find strips are easier to work with, as they don't need heat sinks, good point, everyone on the last 32 pages of posts.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

muleface said:


> So i agree, I think LED strips from Bridgelux are comparable to the ones from Samsung. While I use a mix of COBs and Strips, I find strips are easier to work with, as they don't need heat sinks, good point, everyone on the last 32 pages of posts.


COBs FTW.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you aren't my dad you can't tell me what to do


REPORTED!

Worst sock EVER!!!!


----------



## Rrog (Jun 7, 2017)

I like COBs


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

muleface said:


> So i agree, I think LED strips from Bridgelux are comparable to the ones from Samsung. While I use a mix of COBs and Strips, I find strips are easier to work with, as they don't need heat sinks, good point, everyone on the last 32 pages of posts.


heat sinks ? I'm not a grower I gave my life in the hands of Christ he leads me


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Fuck you and your gratitude.


you act like your some badass soldier and can't even show any kind of respect its crazy how they let people join the army .If he doesn't understand respect . What I believe has nothing to do with respect . Your piss poor soldier you need to change your bad attitude


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Fuck you, little small boy
> 
> In a group you would be singled out and beaten


If you want to beat me than you have to go up against my God whom I serve because I've bound myself to God im heaven bound


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> REPORTED!
> 
> Worst sock EVER!!!!


why'd you report me to the cops for


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you act like your some badass soldier and can't even show any kind of respect its crazy how they let people join the army .If he doesn't understand respect . What I believe has nothing to do with respect . Your piss poor soldier you need to change your bad attitude


I don't respect bigots. Quit whining and go fuck yourself.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't respect bigots. Quit whining and go fuck yourself.


terrible leadership must be a grunt boot shiner your were one hell of a boot shiner


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> terrible leadership must be a grunt boot shiner


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

you sing oh spit shine with the other grunts spit shine !!!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

ROLMFA


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you sing oh spit shine with the other grunts spit shine !!!
> View attachment 3956943


You act like grunt is an insult. I'm proud to have been a rifleman. I chose it. And an attempted insult means nothing coming from a pussy like you.

"THEY WOULDN't LET ME JOIN!"

Because you're a pussy.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

I fucked you up haha ahh tears


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I fucked you up haha ahh tears


Jesus and I ran a train on your slut mother. Told you Jesus loves whores.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

fuck you and communism


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> fuck you and communism


You can call me daddy if you want. Your mom does.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You can call me daddy if you want. Your mom does.


those old 90s jokes that all you can say


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> those old 90s jokes that all you can say


Dude, seriously. Your mom's pussy reeks like chipotlé salmon and old mayonnaise. Straight up gutter slut.


----------



## PCXV (Jun 7, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> fuck you and communism


Your mom is such a fat fucking stupid bitch. When she gets butt cancer from being such a dumb cunt, you should tell her Jesus will take care of it and that she shouldn't see a doctor, since science is the devil and all trying to lure us into unnatural lifespans.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 7, 2017)

What makes you think God wouldn't let that happen to your mother . Don't say bad stuff like that . Could come back on okay . You've been warned if something happens don't blame me or God


----------



## PCXV (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> What makes you think God wouldn't let that happen to your mother . Don't say bad stuff like that . Could come back on okay . You've been warned if something happens don't blame me or God


You've been warned that your mom is a fat fucking cow that ingested mass quantities of lead when you were a fetus.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I fucked you up haha ahh tears


Very Christian thing of you to say.......way to lead by example for your cause.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> fuck you and communism


That's also very Christian like of you to say


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> why'd you report me to the cops for


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> What makes you think God wouldn't let that happen to your mother . Don't say bad stuff like that . Could come back on okay . You've been warned if something happens don't blame me or God


Oh my you are either a hypocrite or a terrible sock ......I think both


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Oh my you are either a hypocrite or a terrible sock ......I think both


okay im sorry to anybody I've said anything mean to . I would be willing to forgive anyone if y'all forgive me .So we can be at peace with ourselves.so we don't have to hold to this tension yall between me . I'm offering a peace . I shouldn't have said those things .If they were mean or insults .We just pass through this world once lifes to short for hate .What do yall say . will all y'all take my offer im human just like y'all we all make mistakes . I've repented for my sins .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> What makes you think God wouldn't let that happen to your mother . Don't say bad stuff like that . Could come back on okay . You've been warned if something happens don't blame me or God





weedhead24 said:


> okay im sorry to anybody I've said anything mean to . I would be willing to forgive anyone if y'all forgive me .So we can be at peace with ourselves.so we don't have to hold to this tension yall between me . I'm offering a peace . I shouldn't have said those things .If they were mean or insults .We just pass through this world once lifes to short for hate .What do yall say . will all y'all take my offer im human just like y'all we all make mistakes . I've repented for my sins .


I don't give a damn about my mother, personally. She can rot for all I care.

If what I'm saying is offending you, consider why we've reached this degree. It's not just me you're pissing off with your retarded condemnation of people--which, by the way, genius: Jesus told you that you aren't to judge, that only God can judge, "cast the first stone," as it were. If you don't want me or others here to tear into you or humiliate you, you should have respect or be disrespected, yourself.

Drop your bigotry and your holier than thou art bullshit. Want to be cool? Be cool. Want to get fucked up? Get fucked up. It's your choice, really. I'm indifferent and comfortable with whichever direction you want to take this.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Quick guys turn the other cheek!


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't give a damn about my mother, personally. She can rot for all I care.
> 
> If what I'm saying is offending you, consider why we've reached this degree. It's not just me you're pissing off with your retarded condemnation of people--which, by the way, genius: Jesus told you that you aren't to judge, that only God can judge, "cast the first stone," as it were. If you don't want me or others here to tear into you or humiliate you, you should have respect or be disrespected, yourself.
> 
> Drop your bigotry and your holier than thou art bullshit. Want to be cool? Be cool. Want to get fucked up? Get fucked up. It's your choice, really. I'm indifferent and comfortable with whichever direction you want to take this.


so let me get this the problem straight . Y'all are getting upset an angry because im teaching God's word to all . I'm never going to stop teaching for anyone I will die for this word if required . We should be able to work things out without you guys disliking me . you shouldn't say terrible things about your mom man .thats not good she bare you an gave you birth . Maybe she made mistakes but don't we all


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> so let me get this the problem straight . Y'all are getting upset an angry because im teaching God's word to all . I'm never going to stop teaching for anyone I will die for this word if required . We should be able to work things out without you guys disliking me .


Just dont be pushy with it brother. I state my beliefs but i refuse to get upset at theyr taunting. Remember bless those that curse you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> so let me get this the problem straight . Y'all are getting upset an angry because im teaching God's word to all . I'm never going to stop teaching for anyone I will die for this word if required . We should be able to work things out without you guys disliking me . you shouldn't say terrible things about your mom man .thats not good she bare you an gave you birth . Maybe she made mistakes but don't we all


Here we go again. Firstly, fuck my mother, and stay the fuck out of it. Secondly, fuck your beliefs, keep us out of them.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here we go again. Firstly, fuck my mother, and stay the fuck out of it. Secondly, fuck your beliefs, keep us out of them.


Come on homie, "peace, be still" -JC-


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Here we go again. Firstly, fuck my mother, and stay the fuck out of it. Secondly, fuck your beliefs, keep us out of them.


you don't have to hear it either it's your choice .If others want to follow Christ than they should be able to .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Just dont be pushy with it brother. I state my beliefs but i refuse to get upset at theyr taunting. Remember bless those that curse you.


Dude, it ain't even like that. According to him, black men bear the Mark of Cain on their skin for the sin of murder. Like, this guy is not preaching the Bible. He's preaching bullshit, grandiosity, and racism.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you don't have to hear it either it's your choice .If others want to follow Christ than they should be able to .


Yeah, they should be able to, if they asked. No one asked you for your deluded opinion of the Bible.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dude, it ain't even like that. According to him, black men bear the Mark of Cain on their skin for the sin of murder. Like, this guy is not preaching the Bible.


I also said If one of Gods children murder cains children God would avenge cains children 7x worse its God's promise


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dude, it ain't even like that. According to him, black men bear the Mark of Cain on their skin for the sin of murder. Like, this guy is not preaching the Bible.


Yeah ive heard that shit before. Its unbiblical. Thats why i hate religion. And white jesus...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah ive heard that shit before. Its unbiblical. Thats why i hate religion. And white jesus...


Tell this kid that. I told him Jesus was black.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Tell this kid that. I told him Jesus was black.


Jesus was jewish. He was brown.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yeah, they should be able to, if they asked. No one asked you for your deluded opinion of the Bible.


but what if they don't know where to find his word ?An can't find a Bible teacher .an stumble across me ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> but what if they don't know where to find his word ?An can't find a Bible teacher .an stumble across me ?


They can easily find scripture in a library or online. Church is every Sunday. If they stumble across you? God help them.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Jesus was jewish. He was brown.


he is jewish not brown not white just jewish thats it .Is what I believe


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> he is jewish not brown not white just jewish thats it .Is what I believe


Jewish = Middle Eastern = Brown. That's what he means.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They can easily find scripture in a library or online. Church is every Sunday. If they stumble across you? God help them.


What if they are unsure can't afford to drive to church every Sunday just saying


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Jewish = Middle Eastern = Brown. That's what he means.


the pure bloodlines came to America and canada from England and where Caucasians


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> What if they are unsure can't afford to drive to church every Sunday just saying


If they ask you to preach to them, or if someone holds a mutual conversation with you, rock on. *Please* don't go around condemning people. I'm trying to be nice.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> the pure bloodlines came to America from England and where Caucasians


Nazareth and Bethlehem are in present day Palestine/Israel. Jesus is not from England or America, nor was he caucasian. And stop saying pure bloodlines.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If they ask you to preach to them, or if someone holds a mutual conversation with you, rock on. *Please* don't go around condemning people. I'm trying to be nice.


They won't ask me because they don't even know I know God's word you see?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> They won't ask me because they don't even know I know God's word you see?


I'm sure they'll see what you have said here in this thread.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Nazareth and Bethlehem are in present day Palestine/Israel. Jesus is not from England or America, nor was he caucasian. And stop saying pure bloodlines.


I didn't say Jesus was from America He scattered his seed among the gentile nations . Which other countries are Christian nations besides US UK . I know you disagree but im just stating my view . just something to think about thats all im saying I don't see any else besides israel . Well they aren't Christian but we have the same God .


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm sure they'll see what you have said here in this thread.


thats not enough for me I need a little more convincing than a single thread long ass thread at that


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Jesus was jewish. He was brown.


whats your view on this topic just curious what you believe


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I didn't say Jesus was from America He scattered his seed among the gentile nations . Which other countries are Christian nations besides US UK . I know you disagree but im just stating my view . just something to think about thats all im saying I don't see any else besides israel . Well they aren't Christian but we have the same God .


US is a secular nation


weedhead24 said:


> thats not enough for me I need a little more convincing than a single thread long ass thread at that


People here don't need nor want to talk about Jesus with you. This thread was created by a troll. If you preach to people here, you're likely just going to piss people off.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> whats your view on this topic just curious what you believe


There you go, talk to Drowning Man. He'll talk about it with you.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> US is a nonsectarian nation
> 
> People here don't need nor want to talk about Jesus with you. This thread was created by a troll. If you preach to people here, you're likely just going to piss people off.


If people hate me so you don't want people to hate me ? I can handle it because im trying to shapen up .For the streets man and how
to deal with people who spit or attack me for preaching . I rather reach people on the streets .But im just using this as a little learning experience you see ?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Wat topic?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> whats your view on this topic just curious what you believe


Wat topic? All ive seen is arguing and bitching since i jumped on here


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2017)

Weedhead is mentally ill. He has no job, no woman, no life - he sucks. If we met him in the real world, we'd beat his ass. He's useless and no one cares.

It must suck to have everyone hate you


----------



## vapeflame (Jun 8, 2017)

I think the bible is a fairy tale written by people who believe in the devil. I wouldn´t believe any word of it,

Also i think the sexual sin is rape or child abuse, not homosexuality.

I heard that the biggest sin in the universe was to create humans, no matter if they become gay or not. Even adam and eve should have been made with sex, maybe even with rape.

The creator of humans seems like a pervert bastard and the worst of all sinners, anyway.

I think the worst form of sexual immorality is to create humans.

So the creator of humans, our god, devil, asshole or whatever should be very quiet when people talk about sexual immorality. He is the personified sexual immorality.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> If people hate me so you don't want people to hate me ? I can handle it because im trying to shapen up .For the streets man and how
> to deal with people who spit or attack me for preaching . I rather reach people on the streets .But im just using this as a little learning experience you see ?


I never said I hated you, you just need to cut it out with that fire and brimstone shit. Nothing personal.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2017)

The fire and brimstone shit is annoying to those who know better. Get used to that. 

People don't like racist bullshit about bloodlines.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

Rrog said:


> The fire and brimstone shit is annoying to those who know better. Get used to that.
> 
> People don't like racist bullshit about bloodlines.


Right, that, as well. You can't say something racist, erroneously support your racism with scripture, then think you can get along all sunshines and rainbows.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Right, that, as well. You can't say something racist, erroneously support your racism with scripture, then think you can get along all sunshines and rainbows.


People like him that ruin the scriptures for the rest of us. You wanna win some one over you dont start out with "Negros are a curse and yer going to hell...!" Fucking idiot...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Why are you guys still feeding the troll? 
He has minimal knowledge and zero credibility, thanks to his hypocrisy. 
Basically just a waste of skin -- and time.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why are you guys still feeding the troll?
> He has minimal knowledge and zero credibility, thanks to his hypocrisy.
> Basically just a waste of skin -- and time.


This guy sounds like a fucking mormon, creapy motherfuckers


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)

This uneducated idiot is still here. Sheesh lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

So he says being black is a curse? Biblical proof of his lies
https://www.gotquestions.org/racism-Bible.html


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> People like him that ruin the scriptures for the rest of us. You wanna win some one over you dont start out with "Negros are a curse and yer going to hell...!" Fucking idiot...


Growing the Athiest population one uneducated outbursts at a time


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Growing the Athiest population one uneducated outbursts at a time


Eh you maybe right about that.

This guy gives born again Christians a bad name....such a waste of air he is.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay im sorry to anybody I've said anything mean to . I would be willing to forgive anyone if y'all forgive me .So we can be at peace with ourselves.so we don't have to hold to this tension yall between me . I'm offering a peace . I shouldn't have said those things .If they were mean or insults .We just pass through this world once lifes to short for hate .What do yall say . will all y'all take my offer im human just like y'all we all make mistakes . I've repented for my sins .


Your missing the entire point .....I'm personally not going at you for your beliefs ....I'm going at you because your acting like a hypocrite ....and I respect everyone's religious beliefs ....i just don't like seeing people judge or try and shove things down others people's throat ....((like you))....further more I was raised under a church pue as a little guy, until I got to the age that I could make my own desicions.....so don't think your talking to a bunch of dumb stoners when it comes to this subject....I've seen people who actually lived the way your pretending to .....and it's a joke to watch you honestly......further more if you truly were trying to ((spread your message)) and lead by example you've failed miserably at both........infact your attitude would make people want to stay away from anything your claiming.......I can respect anyone who believes in something enough to devote there whole life to it.....rather I agree with it or not .......your not even close to one of those people ........nobody is taking you serious in the least bit about your religious rants.....no need to apologize to me for anything btw .....like I always tell people on here .....don't take anything I say personally ...I'm just a faceless guy on the internet with great looks and an incredibly large penis....TMI..........I'm just giving my opinion .....everyone has an asshole and opinion ....that's mine


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

I was raised Catholic, personally. Baptism, Communion, Penance, Confirmation, the whole bit. My parents pretty much enforced it but I couldn't wrap my head around the "respect and fear go hand in hand" bullshit. There's no love in fear.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I was raised Catholic, personally. Baptism, Communion, Penance, Confirmation, the whole bit. My parents pretty much enforced it but I couldn't wrap my head around the "respect and fear go hand in hand" bullshit. There's no love in fear.


Love and fear are polar opposites. 
Fear maintains control when love is absent.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I was raised Catholic, personally. Baptism, Communion, Penance, Confirmation, the whole bit. My parents pretty much enforced it but I couldn't wrap my head around the "respect and fear go hand in hand" bullshit. There's no love in fear.


I got a dose of both catholic and Christianity ......catechism as a little guy for dad,,, and Pentecostal churches for mom ........crazy to see how the different religions will feud so bad ...especially when there suppose to be so peaceful .....I'm not speaking for all ...just my experience ....luckily my dad decided to join my mom for church ...so I only had to go to one


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)

I was raised in so many Christian thoughts it weird. Was suppose to be brought up catholic, but instead evangelical, turned to 2 others ended up Methodist finally. Then had a friend who was working to be a catholic priest who I played chess with, he asked me one day "did I believe", turned to him with a smirk and told him "I have faith". Years later, finally catching up with my birth mother to my surprise was living on a native American reservation, and was Cherokee and Choctaw, taught me the ways and to move from faith to spirituality. From that day, I went just simply seeking knowledge the best way i could and stayed there.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> I was raised in so many Christian thoughts it weird. Was suppose to be brought up catholic, but instead evangelical, turned to 2 others ended up Methodist finally. Then had a friend who was working to be a catholic priest who I played chess with, he asked me one day "did I believe", turned to him with a smirk and told him "I have faith". Years later, finally catching up with my birth mother to my surprise was living on a native American reservation, and was Cherokee and Choctaw, taught me the ways and to move from faith to spirituality. From that day, I went just simply seeking knowledge the best way i could and stayed there.


I'm Cherokee and Mohawk/Iroquois. An eighth of each.

(Mohawk is a tribe within the Iroquois Nation.)


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)

Basically, I just combined everything and made me, me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Basically, I just combined everything and made me, me.


Essentially, my faith revolves around the Advaita Vedanta school of Hindu thought and Native American Shamanism such as that of the Mazatec, Nahuatl and Chavin. Hinduism, itself is a Shamanic (Sramana-based) spiritual philosophy.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm Cherokee and Mohawk/Iroquois. An eighth of each.
> 
> (Mohawk is a tribe within the Iroquois Nation.)


Lets see if I can get this right Cherokee plains, Mohawk, Appalachian mountain range area. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Choctaw where southern Mississippi, Louisiana, and displaced during the trail of tears, Cherokee as above mentioned.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

I was brainwashed by Mormons. 

But I got better...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Lets see if I can get this right Cherokee plains, Mohawk, Appalachian mountain range area. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Choctaw where southern Mississippi, Louisiana, and displaced during the trail of tears, Cherokee as above mentioned.


Cherokee's around the Smokey Mountains, and I believe there's a second part of the tribe elsewhere, possibly the plains. Everything else is correct, Cherokee being among the first to walk the Trail of Tears.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I was raised Catholic, personally. Baptism, Communion, Penance, Confirmation, the whole bit. My parents pretty much enforced it but I couldn't wrap my head around the "respect and fear go hand in hand" bullshit. There's no love in fear.


The catholic church isnt christianity. They are completely unbiblical. Over 100 million christians have died at the hands of the catholic church. You know why the catholic church kept the bible in latin? So we wouldnt know the truth. True christians wanted to reach every one. Catholics are like the pharasees. The trueth is Christ hates religion. 
Jesus is our friend, not the pope and church
https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke+18:9-14


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was brainwashed by Mormons.
> 
> But I got better...


I had a friend who used to be Mormon and then completely distanced himself from his family and found God through psychedelics like I did.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The catholic church isnt christianity. They are completely unbiblical. Over 100 million christians have died at the hands of the catholic church. You know why the catholic church kept the bible in latin? So we wouldnt know the truth. True christians wanted to reach every one. Catholics are like the pharasees. The trueth is Christ hates religion.
> Jesus is our friend, not the pope and church
> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke+18:9-14


I have nothing against Christians and I'm truly sorry if anything I said was offensive. My jabs were mostly at his assertion of Christ, not Christ as most good Christians believe in.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I had a friend who used to be Mormon and then completely distanced himself from his family and found God through psychedelics like I did.


Yeah the momon church teaches the elect will go to heaven when christ returns and every one else will stay on earth


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> The catholic church isnt christianity. They are completely unbiblical. Over 100 million christians have died at the hands of the catholic church. You know why the catholic church kept the bible in latin? So we wouldnt know the truth. True christians wanted to reach every one. Catholics are like the pharasees. The trueth is Christ hates religion.
> Jesus is our friend, not the pope and church
> https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Luke+18:9-14


I understand there has been some buzz about boy diddling as well?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I had a friend who used to be Mormon and then completely distanced himself from his family and found God through psychedelics like I did.


Mormons aren't terrible people but many of them are condescending and intolerant. 
As an insider, I saw it with my own eyeballs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Yeah the momon church teaches the elect will go to heaven when christ returns and every one else will stay on earth


Not exactly... 
Mormons aren't into the rapture thing.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have nothing against Christians and I'm truly sorry if anything I said was offensive. My jabs were mostly at his assertion of Christ, not Christ as most good Christians believe in.


Naw thats not it just giving an example. The difference between Religion and the followers of christ. The early church from the book of acts were true christians.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I understand there has been some buzz about boy diddling as well?


Commonly, regarding twisted Priests, Deacons, and Cardinals upon altar boys and school children.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Wat topic? All ive seen is arguing and bitching since i jumped on here


Which set of manuscripts do you follow ?Why do you say Jesus is brown lol jewish is what I read . there's nothing about color


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Commonly, regarding twisted Priests, Deacons, and Cardinals upon altar boys and school children.


Any service involving kneeling and having something put into your mouth is asking for trouble.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mormons aren't terrible people but many of them are condescending and intolerant.
> As an insider, I saw it with my own eyeballs.


But they dont believe Jesus is God they believe he was Gabriel. They also can be shunned from the church and which means you go to hell.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Which set of manuscripts do you follow ?Why do you say Jesus is brown lol jewish is what I read . there's nothing about color


Jewish = Middle Eastern = Brown


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2017)

Everyone from that region 2000 years ago was quite brown. Not white at all. Jesus looked nothing like you. Sorry


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> But they dont believe Jesus is God they believe he was Gabriel. They also can be shunned from the church and which means you go to hell.


No and no.
Look, I'm not trying to defend their doctrine or anything, but if you're going to give them shit, at least get it right. 
Where do you hear this stuff?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> I understand there has been some buzz about boy diddling as well?


Lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Which set of manuscripts do you follow ?Why do you say Jesus is brown lol jewish is what I read . there's nothing about color


Before the jews were scattered to the 4 corners they lived in the middle east. He was a direct descendent of daved. They had brown skin.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Before the jews were scattered to the 4 corners they lived in the middle east. He was a direct descendent of daved. They had brown skin.


I never really understood why they ended up exiled from ancient day Israel back in the day.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Right, that, as well. You can't say something racist, erroneously support your racism with scripture, then think you can get along all sunshines and rainbows.


I was just seeing if we can work this situation out .It don't bother me though if people hate me . They hated Jesus also I know im doing something right . if y'all disagree thats fine just share yalls belief . I won't tell y'all anything about y'all's God . We should be able to disagree in a healthy way though rrog ,dog if we don't agree about something right?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Why do you say Jesus is brown lol jewish is what I read.


Crayola just announced that jewish, hot pink and rustic red are their new colors for 2017.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> No and no.
> Look, I'm not trying to defend their doctrine or anything, but if you're going to give them shit, at least get it right.
> Where do you hear this stuff?


My mistake but heres wat they believe 
https://carm.org/is-mormonism-christian


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why are you guys still feeding the troll?
> He has minimal knowledge and zero credibility, thanks to his hypocrisy.
> Basically just a waste of skin -- and time.


I changed the heart and mind of drab green for a certain amount of time yesterday .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I was just seeing if we can work this situation out .It don't bother me though if people hate me . They hated Jesus also I know im doing something right . if y'all disagree thats fine just share yalls belief . I won't tell y'all anything about y'all's God . We should be able to disagree in a healthy way though rrog ,dog if we don't agree about something right?


Well wat dotrine you believe? Last time i heard something about the curse of cain i think it was from some white supremacist.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I changed the heart and mind of drab green for a certain amount of time yesterday .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Yep hes mormon
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_people_and_Mormonism


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> I got a dose of both catholic and Christianity ......catechism as a little guy for dad,,, and Pentecostal churches for mom ........crazy to see how the different religions will feud so bad ...especially when there suppose to be so peaceful .....I'm not speaking for all ...just my experience ....luckily my dad decided to join my mom for church ...so I only had to go to one


yes alot of religions got started with the prodestant movement all coming from the same manuscripts but slightly different beliefs .That creates a different God in our minds my view on that subject


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I changed the heart and mind of drab green for a certain amount of time yesterday .


You didn't change my mind, I just follow an escalation of force. If there's no reason to escalate, I don't want to take things to any level it doesn't have to go. If you compose yourself in a way that asserts your belief without infringing upon the beliefs and, maybe just as or more importantly, the patience of those around you, that's something I can work with.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> It don't bother me though if people hate me . They hated Jesus also I know im doing something right .


How's the view? Up there on that cross?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> How's the view? Up there on that cross?


They hate you cuz yer full of shit. Big difference. Now hes trying to compare himself to god.


----------



## Rrog (Jun 8, 2017)

Typical religious zealot. christian, muslim, jewish. Who gives a shit? They all look down their nose at the next guy. 

People need to be moderate and temperate. Otherwise the village tars and feathers your ass and tosses you into the forest.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Typical religious zealot. christian, muslim, jewish. Who gives a shit? They all look down their nose at the next guy.
> 
> People need to be moderate and temperate. Otherwise the village tars and feathers your ass and tosses you into the forest.


I dont. I love everyone. I love my lesbian sister, my witch sister and my transsexual brother inlaw duane. If you judge ye will be judged.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I dont. I love everyone. I love my lesbian sister, my witch sister and my transsexual brother inlaw duane. If you judge ye will be judged.


Any chance you could plus-one me in for Thanksgiving at your house this year?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Any chance you could plus-one me in for Thanksgiving at your house this year?


Lol not my aint and uncles theyre holy rolers. Theyre not cool with any of them.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> How's the view? Up there on that cross?


That reminds me of a joke.

Jesus walks into an inn, goes up the to inn keeper, sets down a hammer and 3 nails, the inn keeper says "what can I do for you", Jesus says " can u put me up for the night"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

How I see Little Dude's Jesus:


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

..Lul..


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 3957271


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Growing the Athiest population one uneducated outbursts at a time


We will figure out who was taught correctly at the pulpit .But what I teach wasn't giving Christians a bad name . Im ordered to teach who the kenites are .An explain why but one thing I will never do is apologize for teaching God's word . I love any race as myself .We are who we are in this world .Call it what you want . That's my view your view my be different instead of saying racist . Interpret the verse and teach them . What it means I know what it means


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Christ hates religion.


Christ converted the disciples .Peter used to persicute the church . Before he met Christ


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Well wat dotrine you believe? Last time i heard something about the curse of cain i think it was from some white supremacist.


I believe in the serpent seed doctrine . Im unorthodoxy I believe in the jewish God of Israel


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I believe in the serpent seed doctrine . Im unorthodoxy I believe in the jewish God of Israel


Satan didnt sleep with Eve.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You didn't change my mind, I just follow an escalation of force. If there's no reason to escalate, I don't want to take things to any level it doesn't have to go. If you compose yourself in a way that asserts your belief without infringing upon the beliefs and, maybe just as or more importantly, the patience of those around you, that's something I can work with.


you are not being totally honest . You can't go both ways . You either believe or you don't . You continued to say you didn't believe in God .Then you said yesterday you did . Which do you believe ?


----------



## vapeflame (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Satan didnt sleep with Eve.


Not satan, but maybe his father, elohim.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

vapeflame said:


> Not satan, but maybe his father, elohim.


Um ok.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Satan didnt sleep with Eve.


You realize the Bible is speaking spritually right . Adam and Eve didn't know what evil even was they were holy . Until Satan convinced her to take of the wrong tree .Satan was the serpent .She was holy seduce with a lie you see .He put a lie in her mind . Which brought death into the world .An she conceived cain .Adam is Abel father .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> you are not being totally honest . You can't go both ways . You either believe or you don't . You continued to say you didn't believe in God .Then you said yesterday you did . Which do you believe ?


..I never once told you I didn't believe in God. I even showed you my copies of the Bhagavad Gita and the Upanishads. I just don't believe in Christianity.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 8, 2017)

Well crap, and here I thought you left....hmmm


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..I never once told you I didn't believe in God. I even showed you my copies of the Bhagavad Gita and the Upanishads. I just don't believe in Christianity.


Me neither


----------



## vapeflame (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..I never once told you I didn't believe in God. I even showed you my copies of the Bhagavad Gita and the Upanishads. I just don't believe in Christianity.


I also believe that there is or was a real god or a good god, but i think the god of christianity or islam isn´t this god. I think he is or was totally aagainst creation or creators of humans.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

vapeflame said:


> I also believe that there is or was a real god or a good god, but i think the god of christianity or islam isn´t this god. I think he is or was totally aagainst creation or creators of humans.


I'm with you. I am an Advaitin. I also practice Native American Shamanism.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advaita_Vedanta

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Śramaṇa

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shamanism


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Everyone from that region 2000 years ago was quite brown. Not white at all. Jesus looked nothing like you. Sorry


I'm not even white my skins brown please do not speak to me unless you have something decent to say


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I never really understood why they ended up exiled from ancient day Israel back in the day.


they lost their identity for not keeping Sabbath day holy . It's a way of worshipping Christ


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..I never once told you I didn't believe in God. I even showed you my copies of the Bhagavad Gita and the Upanishads. I just don't believe in Christianity.


oh okay I mis understood you


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> they lost their identity for not keeping Sabbath day holy . It's a way of worshipping Christ


It had more to do with worshipping idols actualy.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

The Holy Spirit is in me


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Me neither


Who is your God ? or your your athiest


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Who is your God ? or your your athiest


There is no "Supreme Atheist", nut.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> There is no "Supreme Atheist", nut.


are you talking to me ? supreme athiest?what


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> are you talking to me ? supreme athiest?what


Never mind. Carry on.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Who is your God ? or your your athiest


Im a follower of christ. I dont put my faith in a building made by man nor do i put my faith in christians who are just human. Im about personal relationship.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> There is no "Supreme Atheist", nut.


Super worm food.


----------



## vapeflame (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm with you. I am an Advaitin. I also practice Native American Shamanism.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advaita_Vedanta
> 
> ...


American shamanism, sounds interesting. I think than you believe in existence of demons, like i do. I think from time to time i´m attacked by demons, than i hear voices and see pictures, this can be very painful and exercising. No doctor or pills did help me, have you an idea how to defeat those horrible ones or where i can get information at the net.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

vapeflame said:


> American shamanism, sounds interesting. I think than you believe in existence of demons, like i do. I think from time to time i´m attacked by demons, than i hear voices and see pictures, this can be very painful and exercising. No doctor or pills did help me, have you an idea how to defeat those horrible ones or where i can get information at the net.


Ive been physically attacked dozens of times. Only one thing i know that scares them off.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

You guys realize Hindus and Buddhists actually do respect Christ, right? Like, we believe that Christ successfully achieved Moksha/Nirvana/Liberation and ascended his humanity to reintegrate with God, breaking free of Samsara/the Cycle of Death and Rebirth.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

vapeflame said:


> American shamanism, sounds interesting. I think than you believe in existence of demons, like i do. I think from time to time i´m attacked by demons, than i hear voices and see pictures, this can be very painful and exercising. No doctor or pills did help me, have you an idea how to defeat those horrible ones or where i can get information at the net.


I believe in demons, sure. I don't necessarily believe in a good and evil, but I believe certain entities of energy vibrate at lower and higher frequencies, and that some souls are suffering because their karmic debt has yet to be balanced, and that they are in a state of confused, angry chaos.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im a follower of christ. I dont put my faith in a building made by man nor do i put my faith in christians who are just human. Im about personal relationship.


I never told you to have faith in me .


----------



## vapeflame (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> and that some souls are suffering because their karmic debt has yet to be balanced, and that they are in a state of confused, angry chaos.


You mean i´m an angry, confused sinner who deserves to be attacked ? Maybe you are right, i was drinking and acting like an alcoholic for nearly a decade.

Maybe also, that this stuff is based on other people their confusion, sin, chaos and anger.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

vapeflame said:


> You mean i´m an angry, confused sinner who deserves to be attacked ? Maybe you are right, i was drinking and acting like an alcoholic for nearly a decade.
> 
> Maybe also, that this stuff is based on other people their confusion, sin, chaos and anger.


No one deserves to be attacked. Just remember that what you put out will come back to you. If you go all your life putting bad out, then you start trying to put good out, you'll notice things will gradually start to change, because we live in an intelligent Universe. It worked for me.

If you feed into someone else's negativity, it will likely backfire on both of you because you're both contributing negative energy.

Life is cyclical. Always oscillating between high and low points. It's inevitable. And since it's bound to happen, it's all about how you ride the wave.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

vapeflame said:


> You mean i´m an angry, confused sinner who deserves to be attacked ? Maybe you are right, i was drinking and acting like an alcoholic for nearly a decade.
> 
> Maybe also, that this stuff is based on other people their confusion, sin, chaos and anger.


Actually i get attacked more when i start to straight out. They dont want to lose theyre home


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Actually i get attacked more when i start to straight out. They dont want to lose theyre home


Exactly. And this is a more semi-figurative approach to the Christian idea of temptation.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> No one deserves to be attacked. Just remember that what you put out will come back to you. If you go all your life putting bad out, then you start trying to put good out, you'll notice things will gradually start to change, because we live in an intelligent Universe. It worked for me.
> 
> If you feed into someone else's negativity, it will likely backfire on both of you because you're both contributing negative energy.
> 
> Life is cyclical. Always oscillating between high and low points. It's inevitable. And since it's bound to happen, it's all about how you ride the wave.


hey you were right I made a mistake preaching to you all . Except drowning which I don't think likes me very much.. I will only preach to those that want to hear it . I shouldn't be forcing my religion on anyone . just like you guys should feel happy about what ever it is you believe . So will I . I just want to make sure everyone knows that okay guys . I would even protect you athiest or hindu what ever if your my loyal friend if I had to just saying .But I will protect a Christian brother first only cause hes my brother . before you say you don't need me drab . Anyone who is smart wouldn't mind extra numbers


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Ive been physically attacked dozens of times. Only one thing i know that scares them off.


just my testimony I saw the God of Israel, I saw a angel , I saw a devil and I saw a demon ,An I saw what you people would call ufos I call a Chariot . I'm not joking please be respectful im just saying what I saw . You don't have to believe me but don't diss me for what I said


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 8, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> just my testimony I saw the God of Israel, I saw a angel , I saw a devil and I saw a demon ,An I saw what you people would call ufos I call a Chariot . I'm not joking please be respectful im just saying what I saw . You don't have to believe me but don't diss me for what I said


Aliens are nephalim or fallen angels.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 8, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Aliens are nephalim or fallen angels.


aliens don't exist its satan yanking your chain . I watched a devil shape shift . Oh most certainly fallen angels will come in a Chariot .They need transportation . There's nothing unidentified about them .


----------



## Rrog (Jun 9, 2017)

"Shape shift "... well I'm not sure there's a pill for that. 

"In a chariot because they need a ride...". No heavenly Uber available?

Good luck in life, man. You're gonna need it


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> But I will protect a Christian brother first only cause hes my brother


....oh! So close!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> aliens don't exist its satan yanking your chain . I watched a devil shape shift . Oh most certainly fallen angels will come in a Chariot .They need transportation . There's nothing unidentified about them .


So tell me more about yer koolaid recipe?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So tell me more about yer koolaid recipe?


If only...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> If only...


I think the secret ingredient is rat poison


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So tell me more about yer koolaid recipe?



Take acid 
See some weird shit & believe it's real
Blend your hallucinations with childhood brainwashing
Tell other people about it in an attempt to be the next David Koresh 
Make a fool out of yourself when they ridicule you for being an idiot
Did I miss anything?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Take acid
> See some weird shit & believe it's real
> Blend your hallucinations with childhood brainwashing
> Tell other people about it in an attempt to be the next David Koresh
> ...


Explain to people Charles manson was just misunderstood


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Explain to people Charles manson was just misunderstood


Charles Manson defines sociopath. 
He still believes he shouldn't be in prison because he didn't *personally* murder anyone. 
Hitler could have said the same thing...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2017)

Gotta love karma, payback is a bitch. What comes around goes around....

That was my brain, nothing to do with me...lol


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> View attachment 3957854


Run for it, its a trap


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Run for it, its a trap


Lol, I did, I'm at work now...lol.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> So tell me more about yer koolaid recipe?


I show you respect you didn't have to believe but don't start talking shit


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Rrog said:


> "Shape shift "... well I'm not sure there's a pill for that.
> 
> "In a chariot because they need a ride...". No heavenly Uber available?
> 
> Good luck in life, man. You're gonna need it


I don't haven't even been telling you nothing steady talking mess .If I don't agree with y'all I don't start talking crap like y'all


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Exactly. And this is a more semi-figurative approach to the Christian idea of temptation.


sup man you doing alright


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> sup man you doing alright


Yep. What's up?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Yep. What's up?


nah just checking with you only seeing if your doing good man .


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

FUCK GOD!!!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> nah just checking with you only seeing if your doing good man .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> FUCK GOD!!!


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3958122


I hate him cuz hes a lier and when i need his help hes never home and never answers his fucking door. " ask and it will be given, nock and the door will be opened" hes fucking full of it.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I hate him cuz hes a lier and when i need his help hes never home and never answers his fucking door. " ask and it will be given, nock and the door will be opened" hes fucking full of it.


Or maybe you're full of him.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> I hate him cuz hes a lier and when i need his help hes never home and never answers his fucking door. " ask and it will be given, nock and the door will be opened" hes fucking full of it.


 look at this how quickly you lose faith . Thats not the way God works . You can't just get your prayer answered immediately . You don't understand an then come straight at me an just start verbally attacking me . Your prayer oh he heard he was going to help you out at the proper time he knows whens the perfect time .But no you couldn't wait you had to go crazy REPENT have more patience


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> hahaha look at this how quickly you lose faith . Thats not the way God works . You can't just get your prayer answered immediately . You don't understand an then start verbally attacking . Your prayer oh he heard he was going to help you out at the proper time he knows whens the perfect time .But no you couldn't wait you had to go crazy REPENT have more patience


C'mon, now. His beliefs. Let it go.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> C'mon, now. His beliefs. Let it go.


he believes hes just very upset you heard him saying he prayed please back away from him


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> he believes hes just very upset you heard him saying he prayed please back away from him


He's had a bit to drink tonight. In any case, try not to judge people. It'll make your time here much easier on everyone. He, like me, like you, has his own shit he's dealing with.

This is a place for scalliwags. Are you sure this is the company you want to keep and can accept?


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He's had a bit to drink tonight. In any case, try not to judge people. It'll make your time here much easier on everyone. He, like me, like you, has his own shit he's dealing with.
> 
> This is a place for scalliwags. Are you sure this is the company you want to keep and can accept?


hes okay hes a good guy just feeling sad I prayed for him .Hes going to pull through hes tough


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> hes okay hes a good guy just feeling sad I prayed for him .Hes going to pull through hes tough


He is. That, he is.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He's had a bit to drink tonight. In any case, try not to judge people. It'll make your time here much easier on everyone. He, like me, like you, has his own shit he's dealing with.
> 
> This is a place for scalliwags. Are you sure this is the company you want to keep and can accept?


do you smoke a lot of cigarettes like your picture random question


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He is. That, he is.


I am that I am Yahweh


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> do you smoke a lot of cigarettes like your picture random question


I used to chain smoke in the Army. I got pretty dehydrated after 5-6 years of it. I stick to cannabis now.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I used to chain smoke in the Army. I got pretty dehydrated after 5-6 years of it. I stick to cannabis now.


oh I never could smoke a cigarette thats good you got rid of that habit . Cannabis will probably make you feel less dehydrated no?


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> hahaha look at this how quickly you lose faith . Thats not the way God works . You can't just get your prayer answered immediately . You don't understand an then come straight at me an just start verbally attacking me . Your prayer oh he heard he was going to help you out at the proper time he knows whens the perfect time .But no you couldn't wait you had to go crazy REPENT have more patience


How is 22 years fucking immediate. And im tired of begging. When i asked my mother for forgiveness abd reminded her they were christians she yelled at me and said you really messed us over and you need to earn our forgiveness. My own bible thumping toughge speaking mother. Fucking hypocrites. Im not gonna waist another day following the idea of a mythological creature made up by some caveman that ate the rong mushroom.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> How is 22 years fucking immediate. And im tired of begging. When i asked my mother for forgiveness abd reminded her they were christians she yelled at me and said you really messed us over and you need to earn our forgiveness. My own bible thumping toughge speaking mother. Fucking hypocrites. Im not gonna waist another day following the idea of a mythological creature made up by some caveman that ate the rong mushroom.


okay okay just slow down . PM me tell me what you did . I've been in your shoes I promised my mom one time I would never say I hated her . One day my emotions got the best of me . and My mom told me the same thing .She will forgive you in time you don't really have to do nothing but just be a good lad . Regardless she will forgive she just wants you to feel some pain and think about it real hard what you've done .Its okay hang in bud I preached in the streets to thr homeless im tearing up as I write this an Christ was with my I was nervous and scared but I had nothing to worry about Christ was with thee


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> How is 22 years fucking immediate. And im tired of begging. When i asked my mother for forgiveness abd reminded her they were christians she yelled at me and said you really messed us over and you need to earn our forgiveness. My own bible thumping toughge speaking mother. Fucking hypocrites. Im not gonna waist another day following the idea of a mythological creature made up by some caveman that ate the rong mushroom.


moses was a Shepherd waited on God 40 years true story in the wilderness .Christ forgives you thats what counts you just hang in there.If momma can't forgive Christ will not forgive her sins either .Show her the verse original king james Ephesians 4:32 And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 9, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> moses was a Shepherd waited on God 40 years true story in the wilderness .Christ forgives you thats what counts you just hang in there.If momma can't forgive Christ will not forgive he sins either .Show her the verse original king james Ephesians 4:32 And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


Jesus was probly just a fucking scitso that believe he was god.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Jesus was probly just a fucking scitso that believe he was god.


Okay I did what I could for you . You still need to gather your feelings your hearts still in pain . You will heal tomorrow is another day just try to relax plus look at how moses turned out .God had Mercy on moses that he use moses to free his people


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> How is 22 years fucking immediate. And im tired of begging. When i asked my mother for forgiveness abd reminded her they were christians she yelled at me and said you really messed us over and you need to earn our forgiveness. My own bible thumping toughge speaking mother. Fucking hypocrites. Im not gonna waist another day following the idea of a mythological creature made up by some caveman that ate the rong mushroom.


I never asked my mother for forgiveness, bro. She called me a baby killer. She can rot in hell for all I care. I'm just trying to keep the peace on a Friday night. He doesn't seem to get the grit of things, y'know?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Jesus was probly just a fucking scitso that believe he was god.


You are finally seeing the truth behind the religious BS! 
Sorry that it had to be so painful, but it's good for you. 
Remember this moment.
Remember the hypocrites. 
When things get better, don't forget...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 9, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I never asked my mother for forgiveness, bro. She called me a baby killer. She can rot in hell for all I care. I'm just trying to keep the peace on a Friday night. He doesn't seem to get the grit of things, y'know?


you don't have to forgive her your misunderstanding me . Unless they ask for forgiveness you see. I'm sorry your mom said that .Thats a hard relationship to help restore . Your a good guy you put your life on the line for me . I hope one day she comes around and asks for your forgiveness . You don't deserve that I can tell by the pain it caused you


----------



## Rrog (Jun 10, 2017)

Nice you have converted olive drab. He'll be at your group meetings next


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 10, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> moses was a Shepherd waited on God 40 years true story in the wilderness .Christ forgives you thats what counts you just hang in there.If momma can't forgive Christ will not forgive her sins either .Show her the verse original king james Ephesians 4:32 And be ye kind one to another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God for Christ's sake hath forgiven you.


Fake news.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 10, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> Okay I did what I could for you


You can only harm him (and others) and pass your sickness along.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I never asked my mother for forgiveness, bro. She called me a baby killer. She can rot in hell for all I care. I'm just trying to keep the peace on a Friday night. He doesn't seem to get the grit of things, y'know?


You know Olive, my dad went through the same, but this was in 65, he got so mad he re-inlisted got stuck back in Vietnam for 66-67. He used to be the one who went after downed pilots, flew out of Laos, yes I said it lol. When he came back his mom and dad, accpeyed what he was doing, and sent him to luv with his uncle in northern Maine. Till things cooled.down a little. War is hell, its the innocence that get stuck in the middle he told me.....kinda true if you look at it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> You know Olive, my dad went through the same, but this was in 65, he got so mad he re-inlisted got stuck back in Vietnam for 66-67. He used to be the one who went after downed pilots, flew out of Laos, yes I said it lol. When he came back his mom and dad, accpeyed what he was doing, and sent him to luv with his uncle in northern Maine. Till things cooled.down a little. War is hell, its the innocence that get stuck in the middle he told me.....kinda true if you look at it


I wish it were that simple. My mother's just a twisted cunt. I've been retired since 2012. She said this in 2015 just to fuck with me.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I wish it were that simple. My mother's just a twisted cunt. I've been retired since 2012. She said this in 2015 just to fuck with me.


Maybe, back in those days, it was the general public, you step off a plane finally home, people hold effigy out, other pouring blood on you, finger point calling them the same names. Like my dad said, people.dunno war, and what you have to do, you have an enemy hidden in the jungle, bombs dropping....untill you've been in those shoes, no one will know what its like. 

I've come to believe, that if a person doesn't keep it.simple, things can be confused, logic thrown out the window, emotion takes over throws you for that loop as it were. Gotta look at thing simple to see simple.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Maybe, back in those days, it was the general public, you step off a plane finally home, people hold effigy out, other pouring blood on you, finger point calling them the same names. Like my dad said, people.dunno war, and what you have to do, you have an enemy hidden in the jungle, bombs dropping....untill you've been in those shoes, no one will know what its like.
> 
> I've come to believe, that if a person doesn't keep it.simple, things can be confused, logic thrown out the window, emotion takes over throws you for that loop as it were. Gotta look at thing simple to see simple.


I appreciate your dad's service, by the way.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Nice you have converted olive drab. He'll be at your group meetings next


I'm just trying to keep the peace. God knows I don't need to fight over dumb shit every day. I don't even have smoke right now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm just trying to keep the peace. God knows I don't need to fight over dumb shit every day. *I don't even have smoke right now*.


Bummer man.  
I have resorted to smoking "butter bud". It's actually not bad, just a little fluffy. 
Rolls up real nice...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bummer man.
> I have resorted to smoking "butter bud". It's actually not bad, just a little fluffy.
> Rolls up real nice...
> View attachment 3958346


Lucky bastard. I have nothing. I need to find somewhere grow, because I can't risk losing my kid at birth. So for now, I'm growing Mazatec mushrooms. A.K.A. Mazatapec.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Lucky bastard. I have nothing. I need to find somewhere grow, because I can't risk losing my kid at birth. So for now, I'm growing Mazatec mushrooms. A.K.A. Mazatapec.


I've ran out in the past & now keep a reserve of butter bud -- just in case. It has come in handy several times.
Obviously I'm not very good at "strategery"...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've ran out in the past & now keep a reserve of butter bud -- just in case. It has come in handy several times.
> Obviously I'm not very good at "strategery"...


I go through an ounce in a week-week and a half. I smoke for the PTSD.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I appreciate your dad's service, by the way.


I will tell him.

No smoke huh, well that sux. If you were in my area, I would give u some. Still have plenty of my new generation. Also have some of my others too. I even have some of my mixture Gen x stuff. Wife got into that, thats why we had the argument told here leave it alone, but she went had some the next morning. She told me she could hear the humming bird flap there wings...lol. See told ya to leave it alone woman....lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I got through an ounce in a week-week and a half. I smoke for the PTSD.


Have you tried edibles? I smoke a LOT less when I have a brownie in the morning or a bowl of fortified oatmeal. 
I even keep my strains separated for butter -- sativa/indica (AM/PM). Right now I need to make another batch of indica butter, but will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried edibles? I smoke a LOT less when I have a brownie in the morning or a bowl of fortified oatmeal.
> I even keep my strains separated for butter -- sativa/indica (AM/PM). Right now I need to make another batch of indica butter, but will have to wait until Monday.


I have. The only one that worked caused me not to feel my body and my breath/voice felt and sounded like echoes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have. The only one that worked caused me not to feel my body and my breath/voice felt and sounded like echoes.


Yeah, edibles can be unforgiving if you take too much. It's really hard to maintain consistency between strains because strength and terpene profiles vary. I've always had a very high tolerance (pun intended) and dispensaries never sold anything strong enough. The only one that even came close was a Captain Cosmos "quad strength" brownie. 
It wasn't bad...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 10, 2017)

Rrog said:


> Nice you have converted olive drab. He'll be at your group meetings next


he brought up forgiveness I was just explaining


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have. The only one that worked caused me not to feel my body and my breath/voice felt and sounded like echoes.


cannabis isn't going to cure that pain . You can't go to cannabis to help you heal from pain all the time .Drugs just fuck with the mind . well you can its your boat you sail it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> cannabis isn't going to cure that pain . You can't go to cannabis to help you heal from pain all the time .Drugs just fuck with the mind .


LOL
Why are you hanging out on a weed web site? Are you here to save us all from devil weed? 
If your mom hadn't taken your weed away, you'd still be a "weedhead". 
Stupid fucker. You're not even a good troll...


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bummer man.
> I have resorted to smoking "butter bud". It's actually not bad, just a little fluffy.
> Rolls up real nice...
> View attachment 3958346


Butter bud what that ?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Lucky bastard. I have nothing. I need to find somewhere grow, because I can't risk losing my kid at birth. So for now, I'm growing Mazatec mushrooms. A.K.A. Mazatapec.


If you were close I'd extend a branch to ya dude


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> If you were close I'd extend a branch to ya dude


If only. I appreciate the thought, bro.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Butter bud what that ?


Anything that's not "top shelf". 
Most of my friends prefer to make hash, but I'm a big fan of edibles.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> If you were close I'd extend a branch to ya dude


Ditto, I would do the same


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 10, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Ditto, I would do the same


Appreciated, brother.


Chunky Stool said:


> Anything that's not "top shelf".
> Most of my friends prefer to make hash, but I'm a big fan of edibles.


By butter bud, do you mean like, larf you add to butter for edibles?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Appreciated, brother.
> 
> By butter bud, do you mean like, larf you add to butter for edibles?


Yep, it's mostly larf. I cook it with butter (or coconut oil) + H2O in a rice cooker for one hour, then strain out the solids & refrigerate. After it has solidified, any remaining water will be at the bottom of the container & can easily be removed.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anything that's not "top shelf".
> Most of my friends prefer to make hash, but I'm a big fan of edibles.


Ok I see ....so your butter bud is what I call my hash trash ....gotch ya


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Ok I see ....so your butter bud is what I call my hash trash ....gotch ya


Yep, that's it. 
I keep anything that's got sugar. Most of the leaf material becomes worm food. Trunks & twigs can go in the yard waste bin. Without flowers & leaves, there's nothing left to visually identify the plant.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 10, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> I will tell him.
> 
> No smoke huh, well that sux. If you were in my area, I would give u some. Still have plenty of my new generation. Also have some of my others too. I even have some of my mixture Gen x stuff. Wife got into that, thats why we had the argument told here leave it alon
> 
> ...





Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> Why are you hanging out on a weed web site? Are you here to save us all from devil weed?
> If your mom hadn't taken your weed away, you'd still be a "weedhead".
> Stupid fucker. You're not even a good troll...


okay you stupid mother fucker I believe cannabis helps people with some types of cancers and tumors and insomnia .But just to lean on cannabis Everytime you feel bad . Is just going to create more issues within the mind .Its a spiritual and sexuality .not cannabis section you big bitch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay you stupid mother fucker I believe cannabis helps people with some types of cancers and tumors and insomnia .But just to lean on cannabis Everytime you feel bad . Is just going to create more issues within the mind .Its a spiritual and sexuality .not cannabis section you big bitch


The troll is finally showing his true colors.
You are a hypocrite and a liar. 
Go suckle your mommy, boy.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The troll is finally showing his true colors.
> You are a hypocrite and a liar.
> Go suckle your mommy, boy.


He is mentally ill. Seriously.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 10, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> He is mentally ill. Seriously.


Mental illness is a trait shared by most religious zealots.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 10, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mental illness is a trait shared by most religious zealots.


The batshit crazy are drawn to batshit crazy, maybe?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 10, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay you stupid mother fucker I believe cannabis helps people with some types of cancers and tumors and insomnia .But just to lean on cannabis Everytime you feel bad . Is just going to create more issues within the mind .Its a spiritual and sexuality .not cannabis section you big bitch


So is anyone mad, hmmm, here is a trick with some people I know its an acronym very simple FISH. You know you really are a uneducated twit.

 

I'm surprised tonight, moon flowers came in, and she's a beautiful one.

 

Have a good evening.

Looks like white roses are.blooming too..


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes it seems they did bloom, beautify white with yellowish tone in the center. It seem the great mother has given me a gift, the peace of a garden in June.



Always remember:

 

Have a day, ladies and gents. Peace be with u all this day.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 11, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> So is anyone mad, hmmm, here is a trick with some people I know its an acronym very simple FISH. You know you really are a uneducated twit.
> 
> View attachment 3958764
> 
> ...


damn that grew wild quit talking shit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 11, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> damn that grew wild quit talking shit


Jesus is very disappointed in you for being a dickhole on the sabbath.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 11, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> Peace be with u all this day.


starting to sound like them false preachers .Calm down you don't believe in his word but go around saying things Jesus said . like chunks O fatass and you seek not peace nor have you ever had it


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 11, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> starting to sound like them false preachers.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Wow. Just wow.


Boy, I'm gonna second that.

P.s weed head..your still a twit


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> starting to sound like them false preachers .Calm down you don't believe in his word but go around saying things Jesus said . like chunks O fatass and you seek not peace nor have you ever had it


Oh look whose callin the kettle black here..haha....your still a twit


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 11, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> damn that grew wild quit talking shit


Why is it, that I think I might have struck a nerve....hmmm


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 13, 2017)

Have a day


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 13, 2017)

go walk in shame on your way without peace .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jun 13, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> okay you stupid mother fucker I believe cannabis helps people with some types of cancers and tumors and insomnia .But just to lean on cannabis Everytime you feel bad . Is just going to create more issues within the mind .Its a spiritual and sexuality .not cannabis section you big bitch


I don't think Jesus would appreciate your attitude.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 13, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't think Jesus would appreciate your attitude.


he constantly keeps talking shit yes blame the Christ man . I get tired of retards talking shit . For no reason its fine if you disagree im fine with it but don't diss me .If you speak of the Bible misinterpreting . I have to come back through an fix it .its just people talking an not letting his word do the talking a


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> he constantly keeps talking shit yes blame the Christ man . I get tired of retards talking shit . For no reason its fine if you disagree im fine with it but don't diss me .If you speak of the Bible misinterpreting . I have to come back through an fix it .its just people talking an not letting his word do the talking a


You consider yourself a "Christ man"?
LOL

Could you be any dumber?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 14, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> I get tired of retards talking shit .


Then shut the fuck up. Problem solved.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 14, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> Then shut the fuck up. Problem solved.


stfu troll I'll be quiet but yall have to stop preaching false teachings .


----------



## PCXV (Jun 15, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu troll I'll be quiet but yall have to stop preaching false teachings .


What does your mommy think? Does she know you are online past 8pm? Poor sleepy kid isn't making any sense.


----------



## Stealthstyle (Jun 15, 2017)

Are you going to tell me how kangeroos made it to the arc or not?


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 15, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu troll I'll be quiet but yall have to stop preaching false teachings .


Like the one where an invisible old dude nobody has ever seen has sex through osmosis with some chick from the middle east and she gives birth to a white, fair skinned, dark haired Englishman?


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> go walk in shame on your way without peace .


I gave up shame, thats what allows me to walk In peace every day


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu troll I'll be quiet but yall have to stop preaching false teachings .


Only false teacher is you, simply cause your still green behind the ears, and don't know better to let a book drive u. And your still a twit.

Also what up about a post on may 30th of this year in the gardening section where you a Mexican satavia plant in your pictures u put up. Hmmmn


----------



## PCXV (Jun 15, 2017)

Except Mathew...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 15, 2017)

Control is an illusion of the mind

Best explanation is : Try to control water, if u can't then be the water


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 15, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> stfu troll I'll be quiet but yall have to stop preaching false teachings .


Dude you need to chill out. We win them over through our attitude and actions, right now yer not acting very christ like. What would jesus do? The bible says bless those that curse you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

BudmanTX said:


> I gave up shame, thats what allows me to walk In peace every day


Shame is a very destructive emotion that religious institutions cultivate in order to control the masses. 
And make money. 
Can't forget about money...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 15, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Dude you need to chill out. We win them over through our attitude and actions, right now yer not acting very christ like. What would jesus do? The bible says bless those that curse you.


see thats what im talking about false teaching


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 15, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> see thats what im talking about false teaching


Is it widely understood that weedhead24 posts in other forums here with a completely different personality? Same sock, different personalities. Hmmm. That's a twist. Mentally ill or somewhat clever troll? Fuck if I know which it is.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 15, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shame is a very destructive emotion that religious institutions cultivate in order to control the masses.
> And make money.
> Can't forget about money...


How about poop shame?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Is it widely understood that weedhead24 posts in other forums here with a completely different personality? Same sock, different personalities. Hmmm. That's a twist. Mentally ill or somewhat clever troll? Fuck if I know which it is.


Not that clever. 
I'm pretty sure I know who it is...


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 15, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Is it widely understood that weedhead24 posts in other forums here with a completely different personality? Same sock, different personalities. Hmmm. That's a twist. Mentally ill or somewhat clever troll? Fuck if I know which it is.


troll must be on patrol clarify yourself numb skull


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2017)

Jesus is ashamed of your behavior, weedhead.

See you in hell...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> see thats what im talking about false teaching


Nope thats 100% biblical


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 16, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Nope thats 100% biblical


He doesn't care. He's pretending.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 16, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> He doesn't care. He's pretending.


Im pretty sure he's mormon.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 16, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> troll must be on patrol clarify yourself numb skull View attachment 3961766


----------



## BudmanTX (Jun 16, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> see thats what im talking about false teaching


Yeah right, mormon huh, prolly more ladder day saints, getting him ready to marry his cousin twice removed.


----------



## weedhead24 (Jun 16, 2017)

wtf mormon ?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 17, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> wtf mormon ?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jun 17, 2017)

Drowning-Man said:


> Im pretty sure he's mormon.


Yep, and his magic underwear is skid marked.


----------



## Drowning-Man (Jun 17, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Yep, and his magic underwear is skid marked.


He stole them from Harry potters dirty laundry hamper.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 9, 2017)

Big_Lou said:


> I thought the issue was Eli's teenage arrogance/ignorance & latent homosexuality? (shrug)
> 
> That kid needs to loosen up, toss all of that foolish 'bible' nonsense in the bin and *live* life....
> 
> ...





Heil Tweetler said:


> jesus pleae forgive this witless, uneducated, bigoted, fucking gas bag. He is the asshole with the beam in his eye that you told us about. Lord, he's the bitch with a wet ass, who with lily white, jelly like arm, is itching to throw the first rock
> 
> Eli, your logic, like that of a rabid mongrel, is a reliable indicator that all your thoughts are muddled, disturbed and meritless turds


You guys are so narrow-minded that it's unbelievable. You responded by simply calling me a "latent homosexual" and used other forms defection, which is an empty insult backed by absolutely no evidence. This type of argumentative fallacy (you will find this in any philosophy course) is called ad hominem. 

Fortunately, Big Lou, you're not alone. This article here displays an exchange between an LGBT member/activist and a Minister, Michael Brown. The childish misunderstandings that most all Leftists have towards the true Christian faith are untrue and ultimately sums up your extremely limited capacities for formulating valid arguments even worth responding to (which I haven't for several months due to your half of the conversations being a complete waste of time): 

https://stream.org/enlightening-twitter-exchange-lgbt-activist/


----------



## PCXV (Jul 9, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> You guys are so narrow-minded that it's unbelievable. You responded by simply calling me a "latent homosexual" and used other forms defection, which is an empty insult backed by absolutely no evidence. This type of argumentative fallacy (you will find this in any philosophy course) is called ad hominem.
> 
> Fortunately, Big Lou, you're not alone. This article here displays an exchange between an LGBT member/activist and a Minister, Michael Brown. The childish misunderstandings that most all Leftists have towards the true Christian faith are untrue and ultimately sums up your extremely limited capacities for formulating valid arguments even worth responding to (which I haven't for several months due to your half of the conversations being a complete waste of time):
> 
> https://stream.org/enlightening-twitter-exchange-lgbt-activist/


Christianity's sole purpose is to brainwash stupid and weak people, period.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 9, 2017)

TacoMac said:


> This is pure bullshit made up by the Christians to enable them to pick and choose which laws they want to lord over everybody and which ones they want to ignore.
> 
> The law against homosexuality is VERY clear in Leviticus. It says that any man that lay with another man the way he would a woman should be put to death.
> 
> ...




You need to learn how to read better. I already explained how the MORAL commands of Leviticus are intact but the CEREMONIAL/CIVIL commandments are fulfilled. However, it is important to note that we are ALL sinners and therefore we are ALL evil! Males don't get to have extramarital sex, either. God himself warned against having multiple wives!


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 9, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Christianity's sole purpose is to brainwash stupid and weak people, period.


I challenge you to make an argument that _isn't _a Red Herring fallacy


----------



## PCXV (Jul 9, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I challenge you to make an argument that _isn't _a Red Herring fallacy


You are living proof of my point.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 9, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I challenge you to make an argument that _isn't _a Red Herring fallacy


i challenge you to actually fuck that girlfriend of yours before she dumps you and goes on a dick rampage.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 10, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Fortunately, Big Lou, you're not alone.


Unfortunately, BL has his out-of-office auto-reply turned on and hasn't been kicking up sand here for a few weeks. He was right about you, though.



Green Bud Smurfy said:


> You responded by simply calling me a "latent homosexual" and used other forms defection, which is an empty insult backed by absolutely no evidence.


There are a plethora of studies supporting the possibility (if not the likelihood) that you are indeed gay, based on your posting history here and what you appear to focus on. Evidence? Circumstantial, but yes. 

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/assault/roots/overview.html


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2017)

Do we have another religious zealot who needs his ass kicked? 
Let's talk about the bible! 
Shall we start with incest? Adam & Eve got it all started...


----------



## BudmanTX (Jul 10, 2017)

again?

and i thought we had enough of weedhead, oh nvm new one


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 13, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Unfortunately, BL has his out-of-office auto-reply turned on and hasn't been kicking up sand here for a few weeks. He was right about you, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the first sentence of the article: it references the "many people who hold negative feelings towards gays". I don't hate gay people on the fact that they have intercourse with other members of the same sex. We ALL have out own quirks and sins that we need to address, so it's the sin that I hate not the person.

By the way, you guys are always changing the subject. This is not only frustrating for me because it's impossible to have a productive conversation when you act like children. But It also shows you are intellectually incapable of expressing an opinion about the original subject on hand, which was about the difference between the moral, civil, and ceremonial laws of the Old Testament.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Read the first sentence of the article: it references the "many people who hold negative feelings towards gays". I don't hate gay people on the fact that they have intercourse with other members of the same sex. We ALL have out own quirks and sins that we need to address, so it's the sin that I hate not the person.
> 
> By the way, you guys are always changing the subject. This is not only frustrating for me because it's impossible to have a productive conversation when you act like children. But It also shows you are intellectually incapable of expressing an opinion about the original subject on hand, which was about the difference between the moral, civil, and ceremonial laws of the Old Testament.


It is not surprising that there are parts of the bible you do not wish to discuss. 
Ethnic cleansing, incest, slavery, etc are unpleasant topics.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 13, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> We ALL have out own quirks


Homosexuality is not a "quirk", dumbass. Game over.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 13, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Read the first sentence of the article: it references the "many people who hold negative feelings towards gays". I don't hate gay people on the fact that they have intercourse with other members of the same sex. We ALL have out own quirks and sins that we need to address, so it's the sin that I hate not the person.
> 
> By the way, you guys are always changing the subject. This is not only frustrating for me because it's impossible to have a productive conversation when you act like children. But It also shows you are intellectually incapable of expressing an opinion about the original subject on hand, which was about the difference between the moral, civil, and ceremonial laws of the Old Testament.


It is you that has refused to confront our arguments directly. I gave you my honest opinion, and I read your arguments. I just disagree with every one of them. You made insults instead of making a logical argument against mine. Read back through our conversation. Who is the unreasonable one?

Now read your own post as I reply to it, piece by piece, like I have this entire time.

Hating homosexuality but not the homosexual; what does that even mean? A sin is wrong, immoral, which means it does harm, right? Who do homosexuals harm when they commit homosexual acts? Tell me. Confront it, like I've ask you to this entire time. Then tell me how a homosexual would likely feel when you tell them that you hate the fact that they are gay, an inherent part of who they are, but somehow you don't hate them as a person. Please respond, I'm asking.

I see the idea of homosexuality being a sin as antiquated. It was normalized back then in that culture, which is why humans included it in their religion. But it speaks to no real truth, and if there was a god, it would be truth.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> it's impossible to have a productive conversation when you act like children.


you're like 17 or 18 years old though.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 13, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Unfortunately, BL has his out-of-office auto-reply turned on and hasn't been kicking up sand here for a few weeks. He was right about you, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, you can't just say that I must like other guys because I do not tolerate homosexuality in my life! Besides the (very) occasional and unwanted intrusive thought, I have never enjoyed such thoughts or even considered a homosexual act being something I enjoy. To me, it's just gross. The bung hole is a one way street haha I don't want nothing getting shoved up in there.

TO summarize, I am naturally a straight person. Fortunately for me, I don't have to struggle with my own flesh to resist other men because I don't have any attraction towards them. I do, however, struggle mightily with remaining sexually pure as I have had sex with many different women in the past.




Chunky Stool said:


> It is not surprising that there are parts of the bible you do not wish to discuss.
> Ethnic cleansing, incest, slavery, etc are unpleasant topics.



I NEVER said I didn't want to discuss certain parts of the Bible.

Where do you want to start? Nowhere in the Bible is "ethnic cleansing" practiced based on ethnicity alone. The destruction of Sodom and Gomorrah regarded the high percentage of the population there who rebelled against God and were living in total sin. EVEN SO, God himself sent an angel to rescue the select few righteous people (Lot and his family) within the boundaries of the city before it was annihilated. See: Genesis 19



PCXV said:


> It is you that has refused to confront our arguments directly. I gave you my honest opinion, and I read your arguments. I just disagree with every one of them. You made insults instead of making a logical argument against mine. Read back through our conversation. Who is the unreasonable one?
> 
> Now read your own post as I reply to it, piece by piece, like I have this entire time.
> 
> ...


A homosexual act not only damages the purity of the homosexual but also his or her partner. So yeah, there is someone else harmed. The same goes for masturbation, fornication, and adultery though.You can't just do what you want to all the time

Being gay is not a sin, but acting on a homosexual orientation IS a sin. Just as I can't go out and bang hookers as a Christians, gay people can't be having gay sex either. Jesus commanded to "love your neighbor as yourself", so it is up to us as Christians to guide homosexuals from preforming gay acts so that they may be saved


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 13, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you're like 17 or 18 years old though.


19. Pretty sad, huh? Your more of a child than I am and youre like twice my age. LOL


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 13, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I must like other guys because I do not tolerate homosexuality


just the way you phrase it though seems like a dead giveaway.



Green Bud Smurfy said:


> the (very) occasional and unwanted intrusive thought, I have never enjoyed such thoughts or even considered a homosexual act being something I enjoy.


so you occasionally think about gay sex?

huh.

how do you know you're not gay, since you've never had sex with a woman or a man?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 13, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> A homosexual act not only damages the purity of the homosexual but also his or her partner. So yeah, there is someone else harmed. The same goes for masturbation, fornication, and adultery though.You can't just do what you want to all the time
> 
> Being gay is not a sin, but acting on a homosexual orientation IS a sin. Just as I can't go out and bang hookers as a Christians, gay people can't be having gay sex either. Jesus commanded to "love your neighbor as yourself", so it is up to us as Christians to guide homosexuals from preforming gay acts so that they may be saved


How does it damage them or their partner's purity? 

You aren't answering the question of "why" homosexuality is immoral, you are just saying that it is. 

Maybe first we should define "harm." Because that is the line where immorality starts; does it harm someone physically, emotionally, financially, etc.? 

As far as I can tell, Homosexuality and homosexual acts do not hurt anything or anybody in and of themselves. Same for masturbation in most cases, fornication most cases, and even adultery in some cases such as open marriages where nobody is hurt because both people wanted polygamy. 

Secondly, how is being a homosexual, meaning a person that is inherently only attracted to the same sex, not a sin, but performing homosexual acts and being in a consentual homosexual relationship, the logical conclusion of a homosexual fulfilling the innate human desire for love, affection, acceptance, etc. is a sin? 

It makes no sense to me.


----------



## Hi crazii (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 14, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Besides the (very) occasional and unwanted intrusive thought


Yeah, not gay at all.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 14, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you're like 17 or 18 years old though.


And gay as fuck.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 14, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> By the way, you can't just say that I must like other guys because I do not tolerate homosexuality in my life! Besides the (very) occasional and unwanted intrusive thought, I have never enjoyed such thoughts or even considered a homosexual act being something I enjoy. To me, it's just gross. The bung hole is a one way street haha I don't want nothing getting shoved up in there.


Okay, Queen Bud Twinky must be a put-on, right? It's like he's right out of central casting. I love the panicky faux humor crescendo at the end there.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi crazii said:


>


The old "I'm too bored to reply", reply, eh?.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> By the way, you can't just say that I must like other guys because I do not tolerate homosexuality in my life! Besides the (very) occasional and unwanted intrusive thought, I have never enjoyed such thoughts or even considered a homosexual act being something I enjoy. To me, it's just gross. The bung hole is a one way street haha I don't want nothing getting shoved up in there.
> 
> TO summarize, I am naturally a straight person. Fortunately for me, I don't have to struggle with my own flesh to resist other men because I don't have any attraction towards them. I do, however, struggle mightily with remaining sexually pure as I have had sex with many different women in the past.
> 
> ...


Oh goody! Let's start with ethnic cleansing! 
Have you heard of a fellow named Joshua?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> 19. Pretty sad, huh? Your more of a child than I am and youre like twice my age. LOL





dagwood45431 said:


> Okay, Queen Bud Twinky must be a put-on, right? It's like he's right out of central casting. I love the panicky faux humor crescendo at the end there.


He has never enjoyed such thoughts besides the (very) occasional unwanted and intrusive ones.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 14, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Besides the (very) occasional and unwanted intrusive thought, I have never enjoyed such thoughts or even considered a homosexual act being something I enjoy.


i just read this to my wife and she said "oh that poor confused kid" not even knowing anything else about you.

then i told her about your "girlfriend" who you have pledged abstinence with and she just shook her head and repeated it. "that poor kid"


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> How does it damage them or their partner's purity?
> 
> You aren't answering the question of "why" homosexuality is immoral, you are just saying that it is.
> 
> ...


You're delusional if you think homosexuals don't hurt each other:
1. They live like 20 years less than normal people (a conservative estimate) from the 100's of other fags they bang over their lifetime. 
2. They get AIDS, hepatitis A/B, anal warts, chronic diarrhea. 
3. Half are problem drinkers and drug addicts. My OWN (gay) UNCLE died in his 40's from an overdose/suicide, so don't tell me that being gay is a healthy think to do for mind and spirit. It's not. In fact, it's very UNHEALTHY and not a biologically sound practice.
4. Homosexuals make up less than 5% of the population, yet make up more than 30% of child rapists. If you go onto craigslist (God forbid you do), you will likely even find older (50+) men looking for younger boys.

http://www.emaso.com/links/ref-articles/ref3e/ref3e.htm

Here's another excerpt:

"But it’s not hard to show that homosexual behavior is one of the most self-destructive and harmful behaviors a person could engage in.

To begin with, there is an almost compulsive promiscuity associated with homosexual behavior. 75% of homosexual men have more than 100 sexual partners during their lifetime. More than half of these partners are strangers. Only 8% of homosexual men and 7% of homosexual women ever have relationships lasting more than three years. Nobody knows the reason for this strange, obsessive promiscuity. It may be that homosexuals are trying to satisfy a deep psychological need by sexual encounters, and it just is not fulfilling. Male homosexuals average over 20 partners a year. According to Dr. Schmidt,

The number of homosexual men who experience anything like lifelong fidelity becomes, statistically speaking, almost meaningless. Promiscuity among homosexual men is not a mere stereotype, and it is not merely the majority experience—it is virtually the _only_ experience. Lifelong faithfulness is almost non-existent in the homosexual experience.

Associated with this compulsive promiscuity is widespread drug use by homosexuals to heighten their sexual experiences. Homosexuals in general are three times as likely to be problem drinkers as the general population. Studies show that 47% of male homosexuals have a history of alcohol abuse and 51% have a history of drug abuse. There is a direct correlation between the number of partners and the amount of drugs consumed.

Moreover, according to Schmidt, “There is overwhelming evidence that certain mental disorders occur with much higher frequency among homosexuals.” For example, 40% of homosexual men have a history of major depression. That compares with only 3% for men in general. Similarly 37% of female homosexuals have a history of depression. This leads in turn to heightened suicide rates. Homosexuals are three times as likely to contemplate suicide as the general population. In fact homosexual men have an attempted suicide rate six times that of heterosexual men, and homosexual women attempt suicide twice as often as heterosexual women. Nor are depression and suicide the only problems. Studies show that homosexuals are much more likely to be pedophiles than heterosexual men. Whatever the causes of these disorders, the fact remains that anyone contemplating a homosexual lifestyle should have no illusions about what he is getting into.

Another well-kept secret is how physically dangerous homosexual behavior is. I’m not going to describe the kinds of sexual activity practiced by homosexuals, but just let me say that our bodies, male and female, are designed for sexual intercourse in a way that two male bodies are not. As a result, homosexual activity, 80% of which is carried out by men, is very destructive, resulting eventually in such problems as prostate damage, ulcers and ruptures, and chronic incontinence and diarrhea.

In addition to these physical problems, sexually transmitted diseases are rampant among the homosexual population. 75% of homosexual men carry one or more sexually transmitted diseases, _wholly apart_ from AIDS. These include all sorts of non-viral infections like gonorrhea, syphilis, bacterial infections, and parasites. Also common among homosexuals are viral infections like herpes and hepatitis B (which afflicts 65% of homosexual men), both of which are incurable, as well as hepatitis A and anal warts, which afflict 40% of homosexual men. And I haven’t even included AIDS. Perhaps the most shocking and frightening statistic is that, leaving aside those who die from AIDS, the life expectancy for a homosexual male is about 45 years of age. That compares to a life expectancy of around 70 for men in general. If you include those who die of AIDS, which now infects 30% of homosexual men, the life expectancy drops to _39 years of age_."

Read more: http://www.reasonablefaith.org/a-christian-perspective-on-homosexuality#ixzz4nCJOwgYG


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> You're delusional if you think homosexuals don't hurt each other:
> 1. They live like 20 years less than normal people (a conservative estimate) from the 100's of other fags they bang over their lifetime.
> 2. They get AIDS, hepatitis A/B, anal warts, chronic diarrhea.
> 3. Half are problem drinkers and drug addicts. My OWN (gay) UNCLE died in his 40's from an overdose/suicide, so don't tell me that being gay is a healthy think to do for mind and spirit. It's not. In fact, it's very UNHEALTHY and not a biologically sound practice.
> ...


Absolutely no science there, reasonablefaith.org is propagating false information to justify their anti-homosexual stance. Fact check every claim they made for yourself. If not, I'll do it for you. You don't see why a religious institution would make those false arguments? You think their explanations are comprehensive? They blame homosexuality for all of these problems, when the more logical root cause is how our society treats/treated homosexuals.

Post non-religious sources for each and every claim or admit all of those claims are misinformed.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Absolutely no science there, reasonablefaith.org is propagating false information to justify their anti-homosexual stance. Fact check every claim they made for yourself. If not, I'll do it for you. You don't see why a religious institution would make those false arguments? You think their explanations are comprehensive? They blame homosexuality for all of these problems, when the more logical root cause is how our society treats/treated homosexuals.
> 
> Post non-religious sources for each and every claim or admit all of those claims are misinformed.


You are so retarded. They are religious people, but they are citing real facts from real credible sources. Read the first article, http://www.emaso.com/links/ref-articles/ref3e/ref3e.htm, and you will see that the statistics come from the CDC (center of disease control) which is a GOVERNMENT (non-religious) organization.

The claim about homosexuals and child rapists, those are also generous estimates (in favor of LGBT). This article has over 30 credible sources: http://www.familyresearchinst.org/2009/02/child-molestation-and-homosexuality-2/

Essentially, you have no idea what you are talking about and call any facts that don't support your unfounded opinion as "misinformed". You are a radical leftist ideologue in the worst degree.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> You are so retarded. They are religious people, but they are citing real facts from real credible sources. Read the first article, http://www.emaso.com/links/ref-articles/ref3e/ref3e.htm, and you will see that the statistics come from the CDC (center of disease control) which is a GOVERNMENT (non-religious) organization.
> 
> The claim about homosexuals and child rapists, those are also generous estimates (in favor of LGBT). This article has over 30 credible sources: http://www.familyresearchinst.org/2009/02/child-molestation-and-homosexuality-2/
> 
> Essentially, you have no idea what you are talking about and call any facts that don't support your unfounded opinion as "misinformed". You are a radical leftist ideologue in the worst degree.


The first article is cherry-picking one study, retard. The second article only sites studies 3 decades old, from the 1980s and 1990s, a time when homophobia was the norm, retard. Your linking me to anti-gay activist sites. You are the right-wing ideologue in the echo chamber, retard. Learn how to fact check various sources and think critically, fucking dumb piece of shit.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> The first article is cherry-picking one study, retard. The second article only sites studies 3 decades old, from the 1980s and 1990s, a time when homophobia was the norm, retard. Your linking me to anti-gay activist sites. You are the right-wing ideologue in the echo chamber, retard. Learn how to fact check various sources and think critically, fucking dumb piece of shit.


The CDC isn't a credible source?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> The CDC isn't a credible source?


Context you moron! 

http://www.politifact.com/virginia/statements/2012/jun/07/bob-marshall/bob-marshall-says-homosexual-behavior-cuts-life-ex/

Those numbers are cherry-picky by anti-gay religious zealots. Open your eyes you fucking dumb shit.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

LOL, did you read the article you sent me.

"Gay and bisexual men remain the group most heavily affected by HIV"

THanks for proving my point that gays, even though we have modern medicine and more understanding (unlike the 90's), still have a much higher HIV rate than straights. Nice job you tard


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/intelligence-report/2011/10-anti-gay-myths-debunked


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> LOL, did you read the article you sent me.
> 
> "Gay and bisexual men remain the group most heavily affected by HIV"
> 
> THanks for proving my point


So some gays have more unprotected sex and more sexual partners, at best that is indirectly correlated to homosexuality and moreso correlated to other behavioral choices. Homosexuality is not the cause.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/intelligence-report/2011/10-anti-gay-myths-debunked


LOL you call me out for using the FRC and then turn around and use radical leftist "Southern Poverty Center" for your so-called facts. Here is the FRC response to the SPL labeling them as a hate group:
http://www.frc.org/issuebrief/answering-the-southern-poverty-law-centers-attacks-upon-family-research-council

While the article you gave me states that the "majority (of molesters) are men married to women", your article skirts around the non-negotiable FACT that gay men rape children at a disproportional RATE compared to straights. 

It is the percentages, not total # of molesters from which populations, that matter. 



PCXV said:


> So some gays have more unprotected sex and more sexual partners, at best that is indirectly correlated to homosexuality and moreso correlated to other behavioral choices. Homosexuality is not the cause.


WTF this is basic logic, bub. Homosexuality and heterosexuality is DIRECTLY related to gays having unprotected sex than heterosexuals do. When you engage in unprotected sexual activities there is a risk for HIV.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> American Taliban propaganda deleted


Have you figured out if you'll prefer top or bottom yet?


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> LOL you call me out for using the FRC and then turn around and use radical leftist "Southern Poverty Center" for your so-called facts. Here is the FRC response to the SPL labeling them as a hate group:
> http://www.frc.org/issuebrief/answering-the-southern-poverty-law-centers-attacks-upon-family-research-council
> 
> While the article you gave me states that the "majority (of molesters) are men married to women", your article skirts around the non-negotiable FACT that gay men rape children at a disproportional RATE compared to straights.
> ...


They are a hate group by their actions, FRC claiming to love gays after they use false information to demonize gays is laughable. 

Regardless, I still took on your sources claims. Go ahead and try to disprove SPL's claims, but you won't because you know you can't. FRC is using old, debunked information. SPL and FC are not. They are responding the misinformation spread by right-wing groups such as FRC. 

The statistics you rely on for your claim about molestation are faulty because they include any adult male molesting an adolescent male as homosexuality. SPL addresses that myth and where it originated if you care to read. The rate of molestations is thus highly exagerated using that method. SPL points to the APA and academic peer-review. FRC's claim is opposed by the scientific consensus. You and FRC are grasping at straws to maintain your bigotry. Typical Christian.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

> According to the American Psychological Association, children are not more likely to be molested by LGBT parents or their LGBT friends or acquaintances. Gregory Herek, a professor at the University of California, Davis, who is one of the nation's leading researchers on prejudice against sexual minorities, reviewed a series of studies and found no evidence that gay men molest children at higher rates than heterosexual men.
> 
> Anti-gay activists who make that claim allege that all men who molest male children should be seen as homosexual. But research by A. Nicholas Groth, a pioneer in the field of sexual abuse of children, shows that is not so. Groth found that there are two types of child molesters: fixated and regressive. The fixated child molester — the stereotypical pedophile — cannot be considered homosexual or heterosexual because "he often finds adults of either sex repulsive" and often molests children of both sexes. Regressive child molesters are generally attracted to other adults, but may "regress" to focusing on children when confronted with stressful situations.





Green Bud Smurfy said:


> WTF this is basic logic, bub. Homosexuality and heterosexuality is DIRECTLY related to gays having unprotected sex than heterosexuals do. When you engage in unprotected sexual activities there is a risk for HIV.


Unprotected sexual activities includes heterosexuals. If it is just as risky for heterosexuals to have unprotected sex as it is for homosexuals, what make homosexuality worse? Faulty argument.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Unprotected sexual activities includes heterosexuals. If it is just as risky for heterosexuals to have unprotected sex as it is for homosexuals, what make homosexuality worse? Faulty argument.


Do you know what makes it worse? His boner.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Unprotected sexual activities includes heterosexuals. If it is just as risky for heterosexuals to have unprotected sex as it is for homosexuals, what make homosexuality worse? Faulty argument.


Because homosexuals have more sexual partners on average, and thus more unprotected sexual partners, the statistical chance of a homosexual getting AIDS goes way up.

That's why your SPL article admits that "Gay and bisexual men remain the group most heavily affected by HIV"

Your logic is twisted and flawed


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Because homosexuals have more sexual partners on average, and thus more unprotected sexual partners, the statistical chance of a homosexual getting AIDS goes way up.
> 
> That's why your SPL article admits that "Gay and bisexual men remain the group most heavily affected by HIV"
> 
> Your logic is twisted and flawed


No it's not. Instead of proclaiming victory without a rebuttal, why don't you revisit every argument I made?

What does the number of sexual partners have to do with homosexuality being harmful? You are comitting the logical fallacy by equating homosexuality with having multiple sexual partners. One is not the cause of the other. If a heterosexual person had as much sex they would face the same percentage of risk. The causal behavior is having multiple sexual encounters, not being homosexual.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> No it's not. Instead of proclaiming victory without a rebuttal, why don't you revisit every argument I made?
> 
> What does the number of sexual partners have to do with homosexuality being harmful? You are comitting the logical fallacy by equating homosexuality with having multiple sexual partners. One is not the cause of the other. If a heterosexual person had as much sex they would face the same percentage of risk. The causal behavior is having multiple sexual encounters, not being homosexual.


OMG. Gay people on average have way more sexual partners than heterosexual people. In fact, it's not even close. THat's why being homosexual is more dangerous. Moron would be a compliment...


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> OMG. Gay people on average have way more sexual partners than heterosexual people. In fact, it's not even close. THat's why being homosexual is more dangerous. Moron would be a compliment...


That's like saying the sky is blue because my car is red. Look up causation vs correlation. Being homosexual isn't more dangerous, having sex with many people is.

A person that is homosexual and only has sex with one person their entire life is just as safe as a heterosexual. Homosexuality is not the risk factor. Dumbass.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> That's like saying the sky is blue because my car is red. Look up causation vs correlation. Being homosexual isn't more dangerous, having sex with many people is.
> 
> A person that is homosexual and only has sex with one person their entire life is just as safe as a heterosexual. Homosexuality is not the risk factor. Dumbass.


No, it's not. While being gay itself isn't the cause of them having AIDS, it's the tendency for homosexuals that have on average many more sexual partners that causes the disproportionate percentage of the population to have HIV/AIDS compared to straights.

This is really basic logic and you fail miserably to the point I'm gonna let you have the last word. At this point, me trying to argue with a complete fool is only proving there are two.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Jul 18, 2017)

PCXV said:


> That's like saying the sky is blue because my car is red. Look up causation vs correlation. Being homosexual isn't more dangerous, having sex with many people is.
> 
> A person that is homosexual and only has sex with one person their entire life is just as safe as a heterosexual. Homosexuality is not the risk factor. Dumbass.


Fuck. That closet he's locked himself in is sealed so tight logic can't seep in. Sad.


----------



## PCXV (Jul 18, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> No, it's not. While being gay itself isn't the cause of them having AIDS, it's the tendency for homosexuals that have on average many more sexual partners that causes the disproportionate percentage of the population to have HIV/AIDS compared to straights.
> 
> This is really basic logic and you fail miserably to the point I'm gonna let you have the last word. At this point, me trying to argue with a complete fool is only proving there are two.


No, only you are the fool for not being able to admit you are wrong that homosexuality itself isn't dangerous or the risk factor for contracting HIV. *Even the author of that study went on record saying that anti-LGBT groups like FRC were wrong to use the study to make that inference. *You would know that if you read my articles, but you are too afraid to step outside the echo chamber (I read your articles btw). I haven't been arguing against your statistic, only your logic.

Answer me one last question which sums up my point:

If a homosexual has sex with only one person and doesn't get HIV, is homosexuality still harmful?

By your logic, because some women die in child birth as a result of heterosexual intercourse, heterosexuality is harmful and therefore wrong. Actually, that makes way more sense than your argument.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2017)

What happened to ethnic cleansing? 

Would biblical incest be more palatable?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jul 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> What happened to ethnic cleansing?
> 
> Would biblical incest be more palatable?


The Catholic clergy are a shining example of Christianity's opposition to homosexuality and pedophilia.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Aug 9, 2017)

PCXV said:


> No, only you are the fool for not being able to admit you are wrong that homosexuality itself isn't dangerous or the risk factor for contracting HIV. *Even the author of that study went on record saying that anti-LGBT groups like FRC were wrong to use the study to make that inference. *You would know that if you read my articles, but you are too afraid to step outside the echo chamber (I read your articles btw). I haven't been arguing against your statistic, only your logic.
> 
> Answer me one last question which sums up my point:
> 
> ...


No, I didn't use negative health effects of gay sex as my only argument. But you are trying to exploit the much less common "Man bites dog" cases here. It's a fact that LGBT people have WAY, WAY more sex partners (by many times over) on average. 

For one, it's an unnatural act. You wouldn't use two bolts to secure something. You'd use a bolt and a nut because they complement each other. It's a FACT that kids brought up in homes with hetero parents grow up better than ones in GAY homes. The kids under gay parents are more likely to be sexually active and more adventurous (just like their parents).

For two, they have no biological purpose. Two guys can't make a baby. This is why gay "marriages" aren't really marriages. They are sterile unions.

Three, it displeases God. Whether or not he exists is another argument. However, if there is no God, then there aren't any universal morals because there is no standards to hold things to whatsoever in a godless universe.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Aug 9, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> The Catholic clergy are a shining example of Christianity's opposition to homosexuality and pedophilia.


No they aren't. They are a disgrace to the Christian philosophy. In fact, Catholics aren't even Christian by most standards. Catholics have many documented unbiblical practices. You're just finding pleasure or laughter in pedophilia. Which is completely not OK


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 9, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> No they aren't. They are a disgrace to the Christian philosophy. In fact, Catholics aren't even Christian by most standards. Catholics have many documented unbiblical practices. You're just finding pleasure or laughter in pedophilia. Which is completely not OK


you support a guy who feigned raptor hands to mock a disabled man and described how he rapes women by grabnbing them by their vagina.

what is the most christian part about that?

also, is your girlfriend still refusing to fuck you, virgin?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 9, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> It's a fact that LGBT people have WAY, WAY more sex partners (by many times over) on average.


Only if they're doing it right.



Green Bud Smurfy said:


> For one, it's an unnatural act. You wouldn't use two bolts to secure something.


Calls something an "unnatural act" and then uses unnatural items in the real world (bolts) as a metaphor,
committing the most egregious form of false equivalence in the process. In other words, batshit crazy.



Green Bud Smurfy said:


> It's a FACT that kids brought up in homes with hetero parents grow up better than ones in GAY homes.


Then surely you can provide citations? Upon what do you base that fact?



Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Three, it displeases God.


God could suck my dick for all I care.

Just come the fck out and then shut the fck up. Thanks.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 9, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Catholics aren't even Christian by most standards. Catholics have many documented unbiblical practices.


Yeah, those Catholics sure do have some nutty ideas.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Aug 9, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you support a guy who feigned raptor hands to mock a disabled man and described how he rapes women by grabnbing them by their vagina.
> 
> what is the most christian part about that?
> 
> also, is your girlfriend still refusing to fuck you, virgin?


I'm not a virgin or a Trump supporter. And not "refusing", it's called abstinence. You're literally making empty arguments here.

By the way, Trump was simply refrencing the fact that some women are easy to get because they like to sleep with successful men. I doubt Trump is a rapist, though I don't agree with his policies, attitude, or lifestyle


----------



## PCXV (Aug 10, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> No, I didn't use negative health effects of gay sex as my only argument. But you are trying to exploit the much less common "Man bites dog" cases here. It's a fact that LGBT people have WAY, WAY more sex partners (by many times over) on average.
> 
> For one, it's an unnatural act. You wouldn't use two bolts to secure something. You'd use a bolt and a nut because they complement each other. It's a FACT that kids brought up in homes with hetero parents grow up better than ones in GAY homes. The kids under gay parents are more likely to be sexually active and more adventurous (just like their parents).
> 
> ...


Unnatural according to your religion, not according to the definition of existing in nature. Your religion holds an illogical and immoral belief. 

There is the standard of empirical evidece and reasoning/logic to base morals on. If you agree that there is morality expressed throughout history, and the idea that there might not be a god, then you agree that a god is not necessary for morals to exist. If god didn't exist, is murder still wrong? Of course! One can easily reason that murder is wrong without invoking a god. 

Where is your argument against homosexuality at? It turns out none of your claims are factual, simply taken from anti-homosexual groups that use antiquated, fringe studies and faulty logic to demonize homosexuality. The fact is that homosexuals lead very positive, productive lives despite deeply ingrained bigotry.


----------



## dagwood45431 (Aug 10, 2017)

PCXV said:


> Unnatural according to your religion, not according to the definition of existing in nature. Your religion holds an illogical and immoral belief.
> 
> There is the standard of empirical evidece and reasoning/logic to base morals on. If you agree that there is morality expressed throughout history, and the idea that there might not be a god, then you agree that a god is not necessary for morals to exist. If god didn't exist, is murder still wrong? Of course! One can easily reason that murder is wrong without invoking a god.
> 
> Where is your argument against homosexuality at? It turns out none of your claims are factual, simply taken from anti-homosexual groups that use antiquated, fringe studies and faulty logic to demonize homosexuality. The fact is that homosexuals lead very positive, productive lives despite deeply ingrained bigotry.


----------



## Sugarleafloni (Sep 27, 2017)

Wow. Shit got crazy there for a min. Lol


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> I'm not a virgin or a Trump supporter. And not "refusing", it's called abstinence. You're literally making empty arguments here.
> 
> By the way, Trump was simply refrencing the fact that some women are easy to get because they like to sleep with successful men. I doubt Trump is a rapist, though I don't agree with his policies, attitude, or lifestyle


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 29, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> you support a guy who feigned raptor hands to mock a disabled man and described how he rapes women by grabnbing them by their vagina.
> 
> what is the most christian part about that?
> 
> also, is your girlfriend still refusing to fuck you, virgin?


----------



## Venus55 (Sep 30, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> No, it's not. While being gay itself isn't the cause of them having AIDS, it's the tendency for homosexuals that have on average many more sexual partners that causes the disproportionate percentage of the population to have HIV/AIDS compared to straights.
> 
> This is really basic logic and you fail miserably to the point I'm gonna let you have the last word. At this point, me trying to argue with a complete fool is only proving there are two.


Haha "this is basic logic". You've completely lost your mind. I'm opposed to name calling but in this instance I have to say u have the logic of a complete MORON!! It's quite laughable.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

Have a look here for a different point of view, I'm trying to help people not convert them. Christianity has a rich ancient meditative tradition. Long before the KJV and even the catholic church. God judges you like other men, By your thoughts, words and actions, and that's about it. You are made in his image after all, and God is just, and this is what you judge by, the facts. You get to heaven by attaining a state of grace, not a state of delusion, you can't get through the pearly gates with a heart full of hate, no baggage allowed, or it wouldn't be heaven, just another form of life here. If that were the case, heaven would be a lot like North Korea, where all you do is praise the great leader, at least in north Korea you can die.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/

You will die, accept this, it is self centered, to say the least, to have the creator of the universe (a third anyway) as your imaginary friend. Most so called "christian evangelicals" would be against letting someone like Jesus into the country. He did believe in free health care after all and was against the sword (guns). "What kind of gun would Jesus own", is not a serious theological question. Fundamentalism is intellectual cowardice, as well as, real cowardice. Unfortunately it is often coupled with child abuse and the cult like behavior of home and parochial schooling. Much delusion, hypocrisy and outright lies, are a big part of the fundamentalist/evangelical movement. Read more than one book, read a science one, there are many.

Watch this video for some education, this guy forgot more than your preacher ever knew about the Bible. A good, honest, intelligent, educated and honorable man, will you slander him and call him an agent of evil? Lets see some morals, ethics, courage and faith. Watch this video to the end and think for a bit.






I am not an agent of satan, but a mindfulness teacher who sometimes gives spiritual council to christian ministers, even though I'm an atheist, I have nothing against honest christians, fundamentalist are not honest with themselves. Watch the video before responding, if you have the moral courage to learn something new. This is an act of compassion, ignorance often leads to suffering.

Try this one for a broader perspective on life





From your post you seem to be confused about the true nature of reality, this might help a bit. god loves gays too, or he would not have made them. "Even God does not presume to judge a man before his days are done", it is a bit arrogant for someone to usurp God's judgment. How do you know how the bible was created? If these people are going to Hell anyway, why add to their suffering? If man can forgive than why not God? Are we better than him at morels and ethics, because we are social beings and he is a loner, if so how can we be made in the image of a loner? How would compassion be possible and what purpose would it serve a lone supernatural being?

I am always suspicious of men who are abnormally interested in the sex lives of other men, unless your gay of course, then it's quite natural...

Not gay myself, but don't see any issue at all, I mean Joe and Fred who live together down the street, seem like nice people, but the Bible tells me I should stone them to death, WHAT TO DO!

Don't spread hate, this topic is unworthy and sinful, learn to love more and fear less.

PS A passage or two from the one in Leviticus that condemns gays, also condemns those with tattoos, equally bad and sinful in the eye's of the Lord. Lot's of folks are going to Hell on this one, for sure.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 5, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Have a look here for a different point of view, I'm trying to help people not convert them. Christianity has a rich ancient meditative tradition. Long before the KJV and even the catholic church. God judges you like other men, By you thoughts, words and actions, and that's about it. You are made in his image after all, and God is just, and this is what you judge by, the facts. You get to heaven by attaining a state of grace, not a state of delusion, you can't get through the pearly gates with a heart full of hate, no baggage allowed, or it wouldn't be heaven, just another form of life here. If that were the case, heaven would be a lot like North Korea, where all you do is praise the great leader, at least in north Korea you can die.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/mindfulness-meditation-for-medical-users.950536/
> 
> ...


Does god love pedophiles as well? you can not maintain rational thought if you say no.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

weedhead24 said:


> he constantly keeps talking shit yes blame the Christ man . I get tired of retards talking shit . For no reason its fine if you disagree im fine with it but don't diss me .If you speak of the Bible misinterpreting . I have to come back through an fix it .its just people talking an not letting his word do the talking a


You give your imaginary friend Jesus all the credit, but none of the responsibility, sounds like you work for Trump. You should apply, I hear they are short staffed in the WH press office. Try a science book, there are a lot of choices, just like Bibles lot's of different versions, who knows? Biblical contextual scholars have a better idea, check out the video above to learn something new. You appear to be motivated by hatred and fear much of the time, this is not graceful behavior, ya can't get in that way, they will kick your ass to hell. Check yourself for tattoos, if ya got some, yer gonna roast forever and ever, see Leviticus, ya might as well be gay, yer gone. God is just?


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 5, 2017)

New Age United said:


> Does god love pedophiles as well? you can not maintain rational thought if you say no.


I don't believe in God, attend to your experience, read carefully.

I am employing humor and logical argument.

Is that your actual photo?


----------



## New Age United (Oct 6, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I don't believe in God, attend to your experience, read carefully.
> 
> I am employing humor and logical argument.
> 
> Is that your actual photo?


Yes that is me do you like I'm transgender lol!!!!!!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2017)

Good for you!, yer just as valuable a human as anybody else. Others don't understand and react with fear, not compassion, which should be normal. Compassion is not sympathy though, but more of a technical term in the "trade", means, maximun social, cooperative mode. We use it to protect our children and communities, motives and intentions are everything.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 6, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> Good for you!, yer just as valuable a human as anybody else. Others don't understand and react with fear, not compassion, which should be normal. Compassion is not sympathy though, but more of a technical term in the "trade", means, maximun social, cooperative mode. We use it to protect our children and communities, motives and intentions are everything.


I was joking bro, no that's not me and yes I actually am male. But good response.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I was joking bro, no that's not me and yes I actually am male. But good response.


I wouldn't be much of a mindfulness teacher, if I was that big an asshole to hate others for no true reason, but I'm only human and just like everybody else in that regard, line is a bit further than most. I even feel sorry for the Donald, but he's fucking himself in front of the whole world, so maybe there is a God, we'll see on this one if true justice is delivered. By and to the Donald, nobody else to blame, but he will try anyway, because he can't learn and grow.

How can we hate retarded people? He is emotionally and socially retarded, but very dangerous too. He literally has brain damage, I and other meditation practitioners work over these brain regions regularly and know what they do, from the inside perspective and now the scientific one as well. Brain Damage, I feel like I'm hating a mental vegetative, so it cuts the malice down a bit, self defense reaction to protect the community.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I was joking bro, no that's not me and yes I actually am male. But good response.


Vulcan logic and religious culture, Yoda and the Jedi etc all have their roots in Buddhist culture, hollywood types are big on this stuff too. You see it in the culture as wisdom.

Jedi knights are warrior monks.


----------



## New Age United (Oct 6, 2017)

DIY-HP-LED said:


> I wouldn't be much of a mindfulness teacher, if I was that big an asshole to hate others for no true reason, but I'm only human and just like everybody else in that regard, line is a bit further than most. I even feel sorry for the Donald, but he's fucking himself in front of the whole world, so maybe there is a God, we'll see on this one if true justice is delivered. By and to the Donald, nobody else to blame, but he will try anyway, because he can't learn and grow.
> 
> How can we hate retarded people? He is emotionally and socially retarded, but very dangerous too. He literally has brain damage, I and other meditation practitioners work over these brain regions regularly and know what they do, from the inside perspective and now the scientific one as well. Brain Damage, I feel like I'm hating a mental vegetative, so it cuts the malice down a bit, self defense reaction to protect the community.


I don't think Donald is mentally incompetent, rather I think he is much like bush and is playing stupid to deceive the people.


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I don't think Donald is mentally incompetent, rather I think he is much like bush and is playing stupid to deceive the people.


He's real good at it, might not have won an emmy, but an oscar for sure! No, both were a bit stupid, Donald is evil, Bush merely misguided. Both can do harm, but Donald's kind is deadly, look at the past 9 months, Bush took 8 years to fuck things up.... Project ahead, it's scary! He will go down before the end of the year, just hope he doesn't take a few 10s of millions with him, as a distraction from his humiliation, nuclear war, is great for ratings!


----------



## DIY-HP-LED (Oct 6, 2017)

New Age United said:


> I don't think Donald is mentally incompetent, rather I think he is much like bush and is playing stupid to deceive the people.


His base is evaporating and last week many were burning their hats. What do you think a deal on gun control will do to the rest of what's left? Being a traitor and russian puppet of Putin, wasn't enough! A non christian wasen't enough, a seriel sexul aussaltor of women either and a Goddamn liar, phony and fool too. 

All this will be publicly laid bare at his trials, he will not do well in the isolation of a supermax prison (too many Gov secrets). He is going to one, until they take him out feet first. The Dems have no love and the Repubs hate his guts and don't want him around, the judiciary ain't too fond of him either. A silent 6'x8' cell, forgotten by the world, would be Hell for him, he will start raving and freaking real quick.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 20, 2017)

the state of christianity is pathetic and that is why people shy away from the bible these days. majority of churches have 'compromised' on the bible and their beliefs trying to accommodate everyone, betraying god in the process. the bible clearly states sexual deviancy is a sin, any church who would conduct a homosexual marriage will have gods wrath upon them.

same with the dispensationalist movement (aka christian zionists) the bible very clearly states we should not bless those which are antichrist, or gods wrath will be upon us as well, and he is antichrist which have not the father *and* the son. they deny christ jesus as the messiah, therefore they have not the father. their god must be the devil. even jesus himself called them of the devil and not true israelites. israel belongs to the christians.

donald trump is not christian, he is jewish but will not admit it. his grandfather changed their name to try obfuscating the fact. he was not elected, but selected and installed by those actually in power. he is also friends with hillary and bill and on the same team. (the team of the devil)


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 22, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> the state of christianity is pathetic and that is why people shy away from the bible these days. majority of churches have 'compromised' on the bible and their beliefs trying to accommodate everyone, betraying god in the process. the bible clearly states sexual deviancy is a sin, any church who would conduct a homosexual marriage will have gods wrath upon them.
> 
> same with the dispensationalist movement (aka christian zionists) the bible very clearly states we should not bless those which are antichrist, or gods wrath will be upon us as well, and he is antichrist which have not the father *and* the son. they deny christ jesus as the messiah, therefore they have not the father. their god must be the devil. even jesus himself called them of the devil and not true israelites. israel belongs to the christians.
> 
> donald trump is not christian, he is jewish but will not admit it. his grandfather changed their name to try obfuscating the fact. he was not elected, but selected and installed by those actually in power. he is also friends with hillary and bill and on the same team. (the team of the devil)


Jesus was a Hindu Swami. I don’t care what anyone says.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> the state of christianity is pathetic and that is why people shy away from the bible these days. majority of churches have 'compromised' on the bible and their beliefs trying to accommodate everyone, betraying god in the process. the bible clearly states sexual deviancy is a sin, any church who would conduct a homosexual marriage will have gods wrath upon them.
> 
> same with the dispensationalist movement (aka christian zionists) the bible very clearly states we should not bless those which are antichrist, or gods wrath will be upon us as well, and he is antichrist which have not the father *and* the son. they deny christ jesus as the messiah, therefore they have not the father. their god must be the devil. even jesus himself called them of the devil and not true israelites. israel belongs to the christians.
> 
> donald trump is not christian, he is jewish but will not admit it. his grandfather changed their name to try obfuscating the fact. he was not elected, but selected and installed by those actually in power. he is also friends with hillary and bill and on the same team. (the team of the devil)


How do you know the bible is inspired, or even accurate historically? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 25, 2017)

Jesus is a fictional character. Don't give a fuck what he said....


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 25, 2017)

abalonehx said:


> Jesus is a fictional character. Don't give a fuck what he said....


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you know the bible is inspired, or even accurate historically? Inquiring minds want to know...


there are over 25 thousand handwritten manuscripts of the new testament dating from the 100s AD to the 1500s AD written in many languages. jesus was a real person lmao that is not debatable. whether he was actually the son of god could be debated, but not whether he existed or not.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> there are over 25 thousand handwritten manuscripts of the new testament dating from the 100s AD to the 1500s AD written in many languages. jesus was a real person lmao that is not debatable. whether he was actually the son of god could be debated, but not whether he existed or not.


What do 25 thousand "handwritten" (you sure they weren't photocopies? lol) manuscripts prove about whether Jesus existed or not? Most of these manuscripts are not in the canon, they're too batshit crazy even for Christians. There were around 40 "gospels" floating around, these were reduced to four because Irenaeus, the real founder of the Canon, was explicit in the matter: there are four quarters of the earth, four universal winds, and animals have four legs. If Jesus was real how come history doesn't mention him when all the other so called "messiahs" are?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> there are over 25 thousand handwritten manuscripts of the new testament dating from the 100s AD to the 1500s AD written in many languages. jesus was a real person lmao that is not debatable. whether he was actually the son of god could be debated, but not whether he existed or not.


We’re all Children of God, born of God, from God, to be God. We are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 26, 2017)

Don’t believe me? Drink Ayahuasca, then tell me you don’t believe me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> there are over 25 thousand handwritten manuscripts of the new testament dating from the 100s AD to the 1500s AD written in many languages. jesus was a real person lmao that is not debatable. whether he was actually the son of god could be debated, but not whether he existed or not.


Handwritten?
LOL
What else would it be? Dot matrix?
Also "Handwritten" does not equate to "accurate".
Was Jesus followed by a scribe who wrote down his every word as it was spoken?
What about the other big cheeses like Peter, Paul & Mary? 

How do you feel about ethnic cleansing?
Incest?
Slavery?

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Handwritten?
> LOL
> What else would it be? Dot matrix?
> Also "Handwritten" does not equate to "accurate".
> ...


Peter,Paul and Mary went on to be famous folk singers. Here they are singing about another imaginary friend.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 26, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> What do 25 thousand "handwritten" (you sure they weren't photocopies? lol) manuscripts prove about whether Jesus existed or not? Most of these manuscripts are not in the canon, they're too batshit crazy even for Christians. There were around 40 "gospels" floating around, these were reduced to four because Irenaeus, the real founder of the Canon, was explicit in the matter: there are four quarters of the earth, four universal winds, and animals have four legs. If Jesus was real how come history doesn't mention him when all the other so called "messiahs" are?


lol jesus is mentioned many times throughout history. the torah? hadith?

jesus is mentioned more times in the quran than mohammed... and mary mentioned more in the quran than in the new testament.



> The words "James, son of Joseph, brother of Jesus" inscribed on an empty 1st century ossuary have provoked a flurry of excitement in the world of biblical archaeology.
> 
> The inscription on a limestone box dated AD 63, only three decades after the crucifixion, has been hailed as the first mention of the historical Jesus Christ, earlier even than the Gospels.
> 
> ...


i don't need to argue with you, believe what you wish, have fun in hell


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> lol jesus is mentioned many times throughout history. the torah? hadith?
> 
> jesus is mentioned more times in the quran than mohammed... and mary mentioned more in the quran than in the new testament.
> 
> ...


Where is Jesus mentioned in the Torah?


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 26, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Handwritten?
> LOL
> What else would it be? Dot matrix?
> Also "Handwritten" does not equate to "accurate".
> ...


i believe the bible. the bible condemns incest. biblical slavery has little resemblance to what you recognize as slavery. cleansing of unbelievers and acceptance of believers regardless of ethnicity, anyone can be saved through believing on christ jesus regardless of their ancestry.


----------



## legalcanada (Dec 26, 2017)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Where is Jesus mentioned in the Torah?


i am sorry, i meant talmud, i'm not very familiar with satanic works


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i am sorry, i meant talmud, i'm not very familiar with legit scholarship


fify


----------



## PCXV (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> lol jesus is mentioned many times throughout history. the torah? hadith?
> 
> jesus is mentioned more times in the quran than mohammed... and mary mentioned more in the quran than in the new testament.
> 
> ...


The Quran was compiled 500 years after the Bible, so...


----------



## New Age United (Dec 26, 2017)

You need to educate yourself before you claim to have the facts @legalcanada . Jesus is never mentioned in the Torah the messiah was specifically destined to be and do a bunch of shit that Jesus never was or did. Mohammed wrote the Quran well he's the narrator anyway the scribes jotted it all down but point is every ime he mentions Allah's apostle he is speaking of himself which is like hundreds if not a thousand times throughout I don' even recall Jesus or Mary being mentioned but I know Jesus is I just haven't read the whole thing only the first few chapters.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 26, 2017)

Meanwhile in Disneyland, Pluto is looking for a bone


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i believe the bible. the bible condemns incest. biblical slavery has little resemblance to what you recognize as slavery. cleansing of unbelievers and acceptance of believers regardless of ethnicity, anyone can be saved through believing on christ jesus regardless of their ancestry.


You really should read the bible more carefully. Do you know the story of Joshua? Did he give unbelievers a chance to convert before putting entire cities to the sword? Do you even know what it means to put a city to the sword? Every living thing dies. 
As for incest, please show me where the bible condemns Adam and Eve for the shit that went on in their immediate family. 
And I'm interested in how slavery was different back then. Are you saying it wasn't as bad? 
Wow...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 26, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> i am sorry, i meant talmud, i'm not very familiar with satanic works


Because, you know. Satanic scriptures totally exalt Christ.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 26, 2017)

PCXV said:


> The Quran was compiled 500 years after the Bible, so...


I’m an Advaitin. The Vedas and the Upanishads were 3000-500 BCE. The Bible totally ripped off Hinduism and the Vedic religion, along with Paganism and Judaism.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 27, 2017)

I like turtles


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 27, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> What do 25 thousand "handwritten" (you sure they weren't photocopies? lol) manuscripts prove about whether Jesus existed or not? Most of these manuscripts are not in the canon, they're too batshit crazy even for Christians. There were around 40 "gospels" floating around, these were reduced to four because Irenaeus, the real founder of the Canon, was explicit in the matter: there are four quarters of the earth, four universal winds, and animals have four legs. If Jesus was real how come history doesn't mention him when all the other so called "messiahs" are?


Wow. You act like you're better educated and informed than the nazi. Give me a break.


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Dec 29, 2017)

legalcanada said:


> there are over 25 thousand handwritten manuscripts of the new testament dating from the 100s AD to the 1500s AD written in many languages. jesus was a real person lmao that is not debatable. whether he was actually the son of god could be debated, but not whether he existed or not.


Haven't been on the forum in several months cause I got paranoid about my online grow journal. I caught game wardens on my trail camera overseeing one of my guerilla grow patches...

Anyways! Yes there are multiple written accounts of Jesus during his time on Earth as well, and the accounts are extremely precise. The 4 gospels all don't contradict each other


----------



## New Age United (Dec 29, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Haven't been on the forum in several months cause I got paranoid about my online grow journal. I caught game wardens on my trail camera overseeing one of my guerilla grow patches...
> 
> Anyways! Yes there are multiple written accounts of Jesus during his time on Earth as well, and the accounts are extremely precise. The 4 gospels all don't contradict each other


No the 4 gospels are almost carbon copies of each other hmmm???


----------



## Green Bud Smurfy (Dec 29, 2017)

New Age United said:


> No the 4 gospels are almost carbon copies of each other hmmm???


No. Each of them have their unique aspects, but I'm saying they do well under cross examination


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> No. Each of them have their unique aspects, but I'm saying they do well under cross examination


How do you feel about incest?


----------



## dagwood45431 (Dec 29, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Haven't been on the forum in several months...


Did you work through your issues and come out finally?


----------



## PCXV (Dec 29, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> Haven't been on the forum in several months cause I got paranoid about my online grow journal. I caught game wardens on my trail camera overseeing one of my guerilla grow patches...
> 
> Anyways! Yes there are multiple written accounts of Jesus during his time on Earth as well, and the accounts are extremely precise. The 4 gospels all don't contradict each other


Multiple written accounts of Jesus while he was alive? Citation needed. This is the first I've ever heard that.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 29, 2017)

As I was exhaling a big cloud of SuperSilverHaze, I had a thought, can God kill himself? I looked over at the old lady and asked her. She looked at me deadpan and said "Dunno, but he oughta!"


----------



## Rrog (Dec 30, 2017)

I heard jesus was a Wiccan


----------



## Rrog (Dec 30, 2017)

In 2000 years will they look to the writings of Stephen King as factual? There were an awful lot of copies of his reality distributed. He was mentioned a lot in cross referenced media. Pretty sure Stephen King was a real man on earth. There’s an ossuary with “Stephen King’s Sister is buried here” inscribed


----------



## New Age United (Dec 30, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> No. Each of them have their unique aspects, but I'm saying they do well under cross examination


Aside from a few different verses the four gospels are exactly the same. Far too similar to be the work of four different men.


----------



## Rrog (Dec 31, 2017)

People twist stuff just the way they like it, don’t they? 

This is right up there with the flat earth, new earth and hollow earth stories


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 31, 2017)

Green Bud Smurfy said:


> No. Each of them have their unique aspects, but I'm saying they do well under cross examination


You're joking, right? The Gospels quickly fall apart when looked at critically.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 31, 2017)

dagwood45431 said:


> Did you work through your issues and come out finally?


He doesn't want to talk about incest.


----------

